# A Rs 251 smart phone!!!



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2016)

Can you believe this : A Rs251 smartphone 

*Source : * Freedom 251: Smartphone running Android 5.1, priced at Rs 251; does that ring a bell? &ndash; Tech

*i.ndtvimg.com/i/2016-02/rs-251-smartphone_650x400_81455709491.jpg

*Specs :*

Form factor 	Touchscreen
Battery capacity (mAh) 	1450
Removable battery 	Yes 
Screen size (inches) 	4.00
Touchscreen 	Yes
Resolution 	540x960 pixels
Processor 	1.3GHz  quad-core
RAM 	1GB
Internal storage 	8GB
Expandable storage 	Yes
Expandable storage type 	microSD
Expandable storage up to (GB) 	32 
Rear camera 	3.2-megapixel
Flash 	No
Front camera 	0.3-megapixel 
Operating System 	Android 5.1


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm onto it from yesterday and today .. read the news before. BUT how reliable the manufacturer is ? and somewhere I've read that delivery can take upto 30th June 2016.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 17, 2016)

topgear said:


> I'm onto it from yesterday and today .. read the news before. BUT how reliable the manufacturer is ? and somewhere I've read that delivery can take upto 30th June 2016.


Brother are you serious???
About Reliability???
Just think that Rs.251/- has flowed down the drain.
I am for at least 2 sets(freedom251 smartphone),if they permit. Most important thing is whether the site will be accessible or not due to unimagineable traffic on it.


THIS IS INDIA.

If the smartphone delivers what it says for 2 months only(If I can get one also),then for me the freedom251 smartphone is more than the worth of money(COMPLETE PAISA VASOOOLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 17, 2016)

:scared_NF::scared_NF::scared_NF::scared_NF::scared_NF::scared_NF::scared_NF:


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 17, 2016)

It will be completely useless ..
Yes, the Freedom 251 smartphone at just Rs 251 is awesome, but thank you! &ndash; Tech


----------



## vedula.k95 (Feb 17, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Can you believe this : A Rs251 smartphone
> 
> *Source : * Freedom 251: Smartphone running Android 5.1, priced at Rs 251; does that ring a bell? – Tech



Somehow i cannot digest the spec to price ratio.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2016)

hmm if it can instagram, i want it

- - - Updated - - -

tomorrow, 6 AM, bookings open


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> It will be completely useless ..
> Yes, the Freedom 251 smartphone at just Rs 251 is awesome, but thank you! – Tech



People are not able to find a good article to post, so they come out with such rubbish.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 17, 2016)

its really cool.. 251 rs for a computer. i will take it.
root, install linux server. do some project and stuff.. sounds like cheaper raspberry pi to me.


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]aGe9Hr_9YEU[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> It will be completely useless ..
> Yes, the Freedom 251 smartphone at just Rs 251 is awesome, but thank you! &ndash; Tech





> The key takeaway from the Tata Nano story is that India is value-conscious more than it isprice-conscious. So what we’ve witnessed this morning is the surge of interest around the fact that a smartphone would be available at Rs 251. Soon this wave would cease. *Because it won’t allow you to do stuff you expect from your device. *In my opinion, I don’t think Ringing Bells wants its product to be called the world’s ‘cheapest’ smartphone.



That's total BS. You can't expect a 10,000/- mobile performance on a 251/- mobile.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 18, 2016)

is it a touchscreen


----------



## vedula.k95 (Feb 18, 2016)

Anorion said:


> is it a touchscreen



is this a sarcasm?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> It will be completely useless ..
> Yes, the Freedom 251 smartphone at just Rs 251 is awesome, but thank you! – Tech



What can u expect from Rs251 smart phone ?

Its meant to help poor people in remote places and this is the main reason of this project.

God Damn its even cheaper than a Pizza


----------



## Anorion (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't know, information was not clear. what if it has a scroll wheel or something

- - - Updated - - -

also, how android with one button

- - - Updated - - -

scammy. the photos of the product stretches and contracts also.

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]aGe9Hr_9YEU[/YOUTUBE]

omg unbelievable

- - - Updated - - -

and site is down


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 18, 2016)

Flash said:


> [YOUTUBE]aGe9Hr_9YEU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Admitting your point mate.
Even if it's a BS or a Garbage,what is the difficulty in observing/seeing it? We see so many garbage around our life at all aspects and all levels.the best we ignore it.*Because we don't have the power to clean or eliminate all types of garbage completely,except those of which we can.
*

- - - Updated - - -

Just now I tried to take entry to www.freedom251.com site,but in vain. A blank page is only shown.Simply put you cannot enter the site.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 18, 2016)

I bought 11 of those. Then the alarm rang.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 18, 2016)

Flash said:


> That's total BS.  a 10,000/- mobile performance on a 251/- mobile.



You can't expect anything..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 18, 2016)

lywyre said:


> I bought 11 of those. Then the alarm rang.


What kind of alarm?
Clarify a bit.


----------



## KayKashyap (Feb 18, 2016)

so because of my parents curiosity and force, i tried to order 2 at 8 AM....

and yea i am still trying to order.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 18, 2016)

It's actually ,  scamsite.com


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 18, 2016)

The site got crashed due to server overload!!!!!!!!

*forum.digit.in/image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAABS0AAAFNCAIAAABqrN1hAAAgAElEQVR4nOydd3gTV76/RzK9pWyyezd9Q5K7m3uz 7upm84CoQUI1VjFBdN7sQ2h23QSiKkJEByKAUsjyb3bcjc27r2rNxfJVrUtWdL5/SFbyFbBVJPwfZ/34ZGPTpvRSOijMxphyg45CD5mVUqFvE2mkDerOhQatVLVoWiRScQCjkTIlYp4In6T5bblT8sNiZArFnCs5ZbbYgFHxG yVhMLOFIRz6K1OZRAiaXEeoBJhFzLMWZ/RFkPNmtDyzFmPcBaZBLrQauQN8vbZCqlYsifUCAIgiAIguDvRYWiVdkhx2zfsIIgCIIgCIIgCIIg CiUifk8ToNMzMckIi4IgiAIgiAIgiAIgo9UmYRfV1ctk/Ax63mYIAiCIAiCIAiCIAg ImUSQWVlhUwiwMRCziDl8xrLK8qy824lp2fEJafGJKbEJKbEJaempGdm590qryjj8xoH3xsIgiAIgiAIgiAIPj3KJILikmKZRICJBU13tbG Jis3NyYhubSisqWlWaNRd3d16ru79N1d3V2dGo26ubm5tKIyJiE5 1ZuU0PNYPoEQRAEQRAEQRAEwafHZokgLz /WSLARIImF/J5Dbl5efFJqSKRyJK9uzp1nTqNTqvWalRajUqnVXfqNF2dOksmF4lE8Umpt/LzBbxG1z2DIAiCIAiCIAiC4NNjs1SYlZPbLBViIn6jMxvrqxNS2DW1dZ2duq4unVaj0qiVLtRqVF1duk6dtrqmNpmdzm2qE3DrXfQPgiAIgiAIgiAIgk JzVJhSnpGs1SICfkNDq2rrYpPZbe0Nnd16TRqlVrVMUg1alVXl66ltTkhNW3X7j379u0LBAAAAAAAAH6fnDhxPDcnw/69Ym52 vHjPw717ABgKHH27ABBZzbLhPEpqc0yISbkNdjbWF8dm5CkULR16rRqVft92KnTKhTy26U13XoDAgAAAAAAAH6f1NXV/vjjj/ZvF3/84YeG rqhnh0ADCXOnh0g6MwWmSgqLrFFJsIE3PoBcppqYxOTJRKxTqtWKRX3rU6rVqo1xZV1RpNpqJ8jAAAAAAAAwH0SGBho/44xMDBwqOcFAEOPw2fHI1ImEVh8bCOCD90WmYgRFes4h2fn5lbV1Oh0WmWH4gE16PUCaQtfJBvqJwgAAAAAAABwn0AOBwBnPOYcnpjKhhz u7a1WXyTGdnaLMb43Dpb62orYxOTNWqlUqno6JC79kro9ethNBcVlEqFXq8vqqjRG3qG jkCAAAAAAAA3A BgYED3jHyuXUDcnh U8 ik7rJh7R3ddFJXX4TvDME/iA4fHYM3hVrNqxYu36QlaUSfkJqqlTCH0zlvUH79wbtf5C5PYU2VpeFzpwRjGEDvDZjekN12UMZoqVZHIpHtDSLMT6n1tbMrCwul6tWdXS0t7o26NCRf30y6Z8fTzr783kX1bQalaJd1cQXOzt2Ozs7q6ur09LSYmJiYmJi0tLSqqurOzs7H fzBwAAAAAAAHBGYGDggHeMfE7tgBw yBBujeJDtS0AMEgkHZ0hOVzfK4WfH2H7XikMyeFKOhwkFIfPjkGanBT//udT3/98ampKwmDqS8W8hJQUqZh315qBBw6 /9mU9z bEnjg4H1P765 t4j09//36bvvf/7u 5///f99 t0i0qMbi8 p5TZWbw3YvjVgO7ex lH031hVGjZjejaGFduZjWFhM6Y3VJU  CgtMlEoPbxFJsJ4TbVWmxqqI6LjlcqODkVbu7zVhfsPHvn3f76d7b501iKvDz fqmhrcVazQ9HW1dWVV1zVYzTaH7hisTg2NvbWrVslJSU1NTUlJSUcDicqKiomJkYkEtnXH/PWWvA fPivTAAAAAAA/BHJK6m2LwwMDLR9x2hxQA4fkLSnHtaeTdb/nKIvExhNZhRRaNge1mVb4XFtEADcD5KOzt3hFR8fSLZ1d3iFfRR3 OwYpCvWbJi10GvWQq8VazYMpr5ExItPTpGIeK6rBe4/ O/J384lLZ9LWv7vyd8G7j943zN07UdfTp 1yHvOEt85S3xnLfL 6Mvpj2ggXlNtbXWZz4rVlg8XvJevqq0ue7j911eWhk13HMLvRPHp0xsqSx9wINscXmO1uKigoKhIrWpvl7e4cP hI59Onj2fupK0YvMc0rLLV0Nd19eolRyBuE3RMeCoFYlECQkJra2tGo2mtLQ0JiYmOjo6Nzc3IiIiJiYmMjLSPooPeaD9nfoIX6UAAAAAAPgd0tnVnXar5BIt9ty1iBuRKel5pbrOrlvFVeeuRdhXDgwMtH3HaNF1DqfnG35J1VsCebXYlF7TM6DC49pQALgfQjIbPwpMOBhVIVLozGazSKE7GFXxUWBCSGbjgJoOnx2DMT0t5fOpc5f4bnBfuuHzqXPT2El3bSIRceOTkyUirv1dYWE3Pvly6j/e/ xfn0z6ctq8 dRV1NX 1NX 86mrvpw271 fTPrH 5998uXUsLAb9zdbh06atYiycit1lR91lR9l5dZJsxY9xM5tLSvOn7uQ9MnXMy5dvhJy5eonX8 Yu5BUVpz/sPqvrywJmz7NRQi3ieLTGipLHmSsFpkwlM5qkQkxbmO11fTMDC6Xq2xvVbTJnLn/0JHPpsyZ77mavHLrfOqqy9dutMtbXNRXtMmU7W2yVvmAU9N1Ol1UVJRCoTAajT09PWq1Ojs7m9VHQkJCeXl5ZGSkTtfvtKUxb62dt yc5fa8ZefuL5S N2VfXjFnyLPx45zzI32dAgAAAADg94VA0vxrWMyZKyxbz10Lt9ywrx8YGGj7jtGi6xyu7jQfiuy23D4W093dM7DC49rW/sizz57Nlg/N2MDvCd8LOR/tiRUp7hyoIoX2oz2xvhdyBtR0 Oy4q7fzslat3zxtHuXIiVNHj5 cNo ycu3G23lZrltJhJz4pCSJkGN/11ffzJk612PGQq/Z7ksXeK5Z6LV2gefqBZ6r51FWznZfOn0 Zfp8ytS5Hl99M c ZuvMKXPcPdf4W50yx/0hdm41O5M9eebcybMWREVF7Q48sDvwQGRU5ORZCybPnJudyX4oQwwmhNtG8QcZq1kqvEZjNUv75/D4pCSZTKaQt8hbZQ4NOnj086lzF3qt9Vq7jbxiy/UwXNHmtLJVhbxF0d5eXtNke8iWl5enp6cbDAaDwaBQKFgsFqM/FRUVLBarvLzctpUlUr43Zd9jzrTvTdlnnUPAAYZ9uLWd0qMI QEHGNZx72MzH9IrEgAAAAAATxatcgUtPC4xLTclK9/WBHYOLTyuXamyb6Lr6r54I rUb4yEjPwOlQYhpNborjDiT/3GsGjf5D5yuFJnjinpXQPfcr2L32Z6wBwuzz4b0Mf9R2nI4cDg HRP9Ic7Is1ms7XEbDZ/uCPy0z3RA2oOPodfuXJ53cYt3y0mf/jF1Pc//2bKHI/pC6iFBbeKi27PWOA5ZY7H 59/8 EXU79bTF6/acvVq1fse3CRwyfNXLjAcw2bncpmp85c6CXiN9o7j7xi0syFDzEhT53r4b1um9Wpcz0eYucWY2Ii/z1pxnwPn6SkRN81m6bMdp8y2913zaakpIT5Hj6fTJoeExP54KNYQngLjiOEqiZPLsYwy4Nr1GqFJ05Y/0QISS5dysbuJGiJkCMRcR3o6DFylcMjY LbFW2KNpm8VWpv0MEjX0z7brHPOp/13/tu3Eld5TdjoefHX89476Ov/vfDL//3wy/fff/zBe4U 4aKNpmyo6OgrMb2kI2Pjy8uLhaJROXl5VFRUXQ7kpKSeDxefHy8bStLHn78a8vzlp2zLr jvtRtP5OAAwyE0KPI4SFh2ff66QPkcAAAAAB4GqisaSiubKjjiut5Eot1XHFhRX1NA8dh/ZTsguBLtPi0W9aS7IKy4Es0q/ZN7iOHn0rU63vQDlrXdyd00cU9ay93PkgOl2eftQnf8mzm/WZpyOHA4PA5k/ZBAFPYprGWCNs0HwQwfc6kDag5 Bz 70kzvpqxYMZCz1mLvRdQV67duv3nCxct5yqf//XS2i3bF1BXzlrsPWOh51czFnw2ecY95fDpC6gLvNckJMQlJsR97SRszyUtn76A hBD8rTvyEs37LA67Tvyww3hV69e fCLqas2bo2OiZ7vsXS2 9IlvhuX G6c7b50Psk3Ojpq1Ua/D7 Y6vAzi3vSstaNEFJyOKLExFwMQwgFY1jmiROS8vLYvj/pHh4IoUibHC6TCMaPf3bki6 Pe/ntcS /Pe6lt0e88Mp//eUlmURwbzmcFR3b0S5va5HYe/7ipc /mbtk2UbfTbuWb9mzfMse3407Kav9Fi9dv8h7rcX5nqs/nTLbYXOVsuNWcaXtIUuj0eLi4iIjI8McER0dzeFw5HI5jebgPwMLecWckLBshNCY/uvVlrzqusQSUG1LrME1r5iDEJq37Jz1xoB8m1fMcZbDXYd861jzlp2716GtY9l2Yon91m20dGLdJ5ZOEEK21QAAAAAA INhMpnyiivquGKepM1iLUdcUFJlslnKs VCaMSJCzdVmt4knHW79MSFm7baN7mPHD75kHbNb52nk/RmhKwnqDvM4QqFgkKhrF /ftOmTevXr6dQKAqFYsAEmA6XwO8skTNr714SEHA2W27N4XfKIZcDDjgXX/H lrD9tNvCNrXZbBa2qffTbr /JezX5KoBNQefw PiYxdQV5FXbDl8/KSI3yjkNfA5dZa7 Jw6Ia9BxG88dPwkecWWBZSV8Qlx95TDZy70WrJs05fTF3w5fcE388gffDHtnX9 YusHX0xb6L125kKvh5iTZy3yXrZpt9VZi7wfYuc/njjxz4 /3rP/0G9Xrs5c4DmfsspzTYDvxl2 G3d5rdk2n7p65gLPkMtX9u4//N5HX/144sQD5vCqyZONWm0whiGELMG7NjFRw HUX7p0pS Hl65bZ7lhbSjg1bc2i9/79D fzVz41RzSp9MWfPDlN63NYgGv/u45nNNQZZUZFdOuaGttFtt78sy52Ut8l23avdIv0JnLt ydNo/isHmHQm6fw2/YQKfTb9y4ERkZGRUVdePGjaqqKq1WK5PJwsLCbFtZU64lx9quUQ IwQ5LLPXtSwIOMCwLzpYhLF9Bt9wYEKodLjLbnjHuLIfnFXMG5OrBDz1v2bmQsGz7TmyX662dWCvAejgAAAAAPCUoVZr8kuomYTNP0tYkbM4vrdFonf4w2IkLN46fv35P/QcGBtq Y7R41xw  ZB22hGtqtNcKTTODx74q2b95q9Unjlzhk6nnzlzRqlU2k/A0SJ2LbMvbcuzzwYwa12X9K6E9 bwWqZtUIckDvRHqe12Pxwzcw/r/fWhtu68ki2RawZUdvjscCi3sSY6JnqR99pZi30OHj1mX HAoSOzFvss8l4bGxfLbayxryAWcOISk8QCjv1d37ovJa/cmpKanJKaPGOBl5DfYO/ipeu/dV86yNk6tKm 8t9fT/ufD75476OvPpsyZ/HSDSu27rO6eOmGz6bMee jr959/4spM797kIE4DVW8plohv4HPqfvPt 5LfDcu3bjLdqylG3ct8d34n2/d Zw6Ib B11T7IGMVY5jwxAmEUF1iokGrvd6Xw8W5uQoOJ9LmvPS6EyeCsX4Jms ta5GJvpnnTlm9eca8JS0yEZ9b52IsmURwNYwpkwgwTkOl1YiY2NYWaWuzuEUmsnf/kRNea7et9g9as 3Amm0HVvoF qzfQVnpR1qxxaK774YV6/ztG7Y2i1tbZAPOS4 Ojg4NDQ0NDc3JyamsrOTxeImJifn5 UwmMzQ0tLa2ViwWl5aWRkf3 w6GbQ63hkzbtWVrNfsS2/qWNe0BPdh3bh qkaNvp9sWOszhAwrvdeiQsGzLErr9hwLWDRywRZDDAQAAAOCpor6JV1bDaRK2lFY3cvgOfvzVys9XmUfPXXX41XFnBAYG2r5jtOg6h  kd H5hp9T9Vey9O1as0hhcj tc5bDEUJqtfrs2bNqtdrhBPqict8qtu3KNuqL3XctsbayXSS3XTwHAISU2m7S4aj/W/3btO20U GFXsdiPl5/xetYzK9xZRK5g PT4bPDmdymamY46zvy8i mzT9z7oztXadOn/5i vzvKCvDIyK4jdUOm4sFTXGJiWJBk/1ds5f4klZsTkiMS0yMmzLXw2Hzhd7rZi/xHfxsHRoezvp2kfci73WUVX7LN 9ZHbDf6vLNeyir/BZ6r/t2sXdcXMwDDmR1xkLPlVv3rQ7Yv3zLXurqAOrqgOVb9q4O2L9y674ZCz0fyhDFGCZPTEQIFV26ZNBqmR4eCKFgDLMsj/ KYQihqHXrgjHsDIbFYtiA5nxubYtM J2HZ4tMyOfWuh5LJuFfDWPIJHysqb7SalxCEo/Pa20WN0uFDpSJDv140mfD92u3H1y34/CyLXuj4xLaWqX9bJHYN2xtFvOF/AHXaSsqKrp69WpKSkp7e7tSqVQqlVKpNCkp6erVq1evXg0NDbXcLiwstG3lLIe7WLV2GH3vL4cjJ5eIs56p/ohyuKV/ 06QzSn3kMMBAAAA4GnGZDbfLq4sqWooLB143uwAkjLyDp/ jRXHHlBu6Olx1iQwMND2HaNFFzn81zR9Edc4/Wjvn0tO6wRyU2xpj4scjhBSqZx NNDvvPR K9t9JQ5zeK1NuwE5HNbAAUcotV0e 8P/3/KLM7bdkNktfTvE4bPDhdzG6oPHTswlLf/h Anb8mPHf5pLWn74x2BuY7WztiJBU2xiokjQZH/XXPIKr7XbJ892nzzbfZa7zyeTZv3j/z6z9ZNJs0grtswlr7in2Tqcf2xcHHW13yr/oHXfHxrgKv9A6qotycmJnAanW3Gvzl7ia mcsspPwGsQ8Booq/wsJbOX D6UIYoxTFJenrlu3RUMk5eXl O49fEV4XhwXw5P7btqun0PfE5ts1TI59TedSyZmH/1JkMm5mNN9RVW2elphaWl8lZps1TgWJnw8PGTvpt2rd95ZIXfvjlLfG G0ZxW7lPeKi2pqBzwu2VarTY0NPTy5csVFRXtfZSWltLp9MuXL1 /fh3H8dDQUK2238u0i4Q84IRthyWW1BpwgOHsvHRnYdg29FpPBbee5Y5svihun7GtWdr1eekuhrYN5A5PO7dskcOgDjkcAAAAAJ4SNFpdUnpuZ2eX62pqjfb4z1cPnbzEiElpaVMghKTNbXhU8pmQsHoO32GTwMBA23eMFl3kcEm76ecUvW3J2WR9cuVdcrgL l2n7c655YM5L72v2cDz0mERHBiIUtPlsQ//l8/P07dekzpa naIw2eHazdv273Aa00YLaypvoKB05hMWlN9xfUboQu81mzZvttFQ5GgMTYxQSRotL9rHmWlz4adlvPSZ3ssF/Dq7aWs9p9HWXmvs7WX01CVmBTvudZ/zfeHNuw ZnX19oOeawLY7GROQ9WDj2J1DnmFpf/5XmssJfO91lhK5pBXPJQh6t0XF2PYGQyzJO0rGMbEsOA mRhWjGHBfffWL1rosBM p3YwY93J4Y115VZv385lxcTL25qlYr4zZRLB4eOnlm/Zs27nYc 1AV/PWhR6/YaL lIxX97WnMDOalN0DDhqORxOSEgIjUaTy UKhUKhULS2tt64cSM Pj4xMfHq1asczsDrfDrL4a6vwWYpsf7weEhYtovrtDm8MeBSZwEHGLZtrdnYtpr1Ymz2M3R2nTZnQ1u/fz6gE8sl2axbZL8Ub6kA12kDAAAAgKcEvcEwmGpcofjo2d8OBF 09YdzlwVimcP6gYGBtu8YLbrI4Vl1PQK5iXS290T0aUe1eY3Gjde6HvLvlg3mOm21zADbZg6u0wZXagMQQshoMnkGMf7leWb65ivStsGGcOTk2eFaku9a92Ubr1y76um7 uOvZ3789Uyv5auvXLvmvmwjdfl6Fw2F/IaYhHghv8H rvmeq73WbY Pj01IiJ2x0MvxuCu2zPdcfa zdWhTQ2VSUqLPuu3rdx7ZvO/45n3H1 084rM ID09tam 4qEMYXUeZaVliHmUlc5KHtTqEksUv6t1ixY2Vpc8yFhSMe/KTVwq5vXL4XU1ZVdv4lKJSCYRSMU8Z8ok/CMnzqzyD9y45xh17bYvp33nsrJAKhXFp YYjSb7A7epqeny5csRERH5 fm5ubksFisiIiIyMvLy5ctNTU329e3PCf/Da/ly AN2cv vSQAAAAAA/BFRqjSJ6bnnLtMOn7oUyoxNzy20XkHdnnvN4XNP6Bj5BlmHuVZiYlf1xJX2bLzaL4TfRw5/UGwuzQYADskp43275fI9hXB07zm8tqpkHmn5si17F3qtmeOxjLx8E3n5pjkeyxZ6rVm2efdc0vK66lJnbV3kcNLy9b6b98z2WDaHtHyx78bJs5d88MU0W/8z291r/fcey1zl/Huyqb4ylZ3su3Hnhl3HNuw6tmzTzowM9kMP4Y115fO91vrtP m3/ R8r7XOSh6Cg4ji9e6LHzCEN/bL4bVltqampiSzM1ubJRIh14VSEe/oT6dXbN3ns2Fn8JlfXNRsa5YkZ2Q1cIXOjl2NRnP79m0GgxESEhISEsJgMG7fvq3ROP4 xpCn4sfvQ9nqe3o1AQAAAAAAsCUwMHDAO8bG2rIBOXzRyYFXRHfhwpNOL f cLFZDocUDtwdo8nBwqFrHD47XJjOTlrgtXb19oPea7cFn/m5urKkqrz4xKlz3mu3rd5 cL7n6qyMFGdthbz6mPg4Ia/e/q6oqMhlG7ZTVgdQV2/zXreDtGLr4qUbbV2yfPOyDdujoiLvabaubaorT09PXbl556otO7My05rqyh9i51ZnLPJavmXv8i17ZyzyclbycKwqrndf5DyEL2qsKn7wUaQi7pUbdKmIizXUlNlaUVZ47tI1gYArFfHEAo4LJULupcvXf7t2QyriO6sjFfEEfO7N8ISubv2jeKoAAAAAAAAAj5rAwMAB7xgbagbm8PzGnoWDi Lup3T5jU6vCQcAvy8cPjtcmJGe8h3Z91jwmdLiAk59VUNNeUNNOae qqQo/ iJ0/PIy7IzUp21FXDro PiBNx6 7ua6ip4jTX8ploX8hprmuoq7mm2d7WxtpzXWMNrrGmsLX 4PVu13QRnJQ/NyuL6xQ6ieP3iRQ2VxQ9lCImQe/UmLhFysYaa0gGy2amMyNjWZrFY0CTiN7pQIuRKhBxn94oFTW3NEmZMIlcgHeonCAAAAAAAAHCfBAYG2r9jHJDDAeDpxOGzw4WNtWW8phpOQ2VjbdmAck5DJa pZkC5rTY5/B5GBJ8oxYKmGzhTLGjC6mtKBlhbVXQtDE9hp7dIhUJew33bIhUmp2UkZ abzeahfoIAAAAAAAAA90lgYKD9O0bI4QCAnDw7HpECbp3FxzYi NAV8hvw8AghvwGrry6xt7qi8OzFKyUlJc1SoZDXIODW35NCXkOzVFhSWnKDFTfI63YCAAAAAAAATyD1dbU/HDtq/3bx2LGjDfV1Qz07ABhKnD07QNCZAm59eFS0gFuP1VUVO7S06Nax0xfjklKkEr6QW /6ywa2CrkNMokgLinl2OmLu3bv2bdvXyAAAAAAAADw  TY0aNpKQn27xXTUuKPHTs61LMDgKHE2bMDBJ3Ja6qNjovjNdU6zeF1VcVV5QUXr1y/SmPxuU0SEY/Prec11bpQwK2XiHg8buO1MNavV25UVxTWVBQO aaCIAiCIAiCIAiC4JDLa6xOTErgNVZjtZVFLqwuL2BGRgYdOx2TkCTgN0lFPBG/UcCp4zXVchuquQ3VvKZaAadOxG UingCflNMQlLQsdPMiMiaikLXPYMgCIIgCIIgCILg0yOnvjI1NZlTX4nVVhbe1dKSvMuhYbsOBv9y XpqRkZFZTmP2yAV86RiHo/bUFFZnpKe8cvl67sOBl8ODSspujWYPkEQBEEQBEEQBEHw6bGprjwrk91UV47VVBQO0orS/Pj4 POXQw f/GX34WD/oB/9g37cfTj4SPD585dD4 PjK0rzB98bCIIgCIIgCIIgCD49NtSU5eZkNNSUYTUVBSAIgiAIgiAIgiAIPlLrq4sL8rPqq4ux6vICEARBEARBEARBEAQfqTWVRSVFt2oqi7Dq8tsgCIIgCIIgCIIgCD5aKwoqyvKrKwqwqrJ8EARBEARBEARBEAQfj9g xwTau3fvvn7uC7R1z9599u7e48Bduwe606G79va5z qOnXtt3Gf1 x17B7rTsdt3gCAIgiAIgiAIguDe7c6To33GtE2gtsnUNrHeibGOQq41AmMIAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDHBeRwAAAAAAAAAAAAAHh8QA4HAAAAAAAAAAAAgMcH5HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAeHxADgcAAAAAAAAAAACAxwfkcAAAAAAAAAAAAAB4fEAOBwAAAAAAAAAAAIDHB RwAAAAAAAAAAAAAHh8QA4HAAAAAAAAAAAAgMcH5HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAeHxADv/dYzabzWazyWQy2zHUUwMAAAAAAAAAAAAGAjn8d4nZbO7u7lYqlc0tLSKxhMfnc3k8DpfH5fG4PB6Xy PxBRJZc5tcrlFr9AYDZHIAAAAAAAAAAIAnBMjhvyfMZrNeb1AoFGKJhMvjc/n85tZWuULR3tGhUinVao1SrVGp1CqVUqFob2lrk7W0NHF4XB5PJmtWazQ9Pcah3gIAAAAAAAAAAICnHcjhvxv0ekObXM7lCwQisaK9Q6XW6PV6ZDLZVBmw6G0yGXs6u7o6lEpFe0cTlycQiJQqVU9Pz2OdNwAAAAAAAAAAAGAD5PDfAUajsUOp5PEFEqlM2aHs6tZbIrfJbFbquvmtqiJOC7tanFwuSCoTplaIMmskVUJFq7JT123oC dmjU6r6FA2cblCoaizs2totwgAAAAAAAAAAOCpBXL4k053d7dYIuVwuR0qVWdXt6WwXdN5q156IQW8fncAACAASURBVKVia2gO VSK  lk6s9snwuZPhcyyT nzwtOmXksweM0ezejkHarsV7aYejpQQiZzSZtZ6eio4PD4bUpFEajESEEXx0HAAAAAAAAAAB4nEAOf6JRqzV8vlDW0qrR6swmE0JIodYxcuu8ziRN2h9JOZd JKaSXdvSrNab tK00YwUup4CfsfZtKalIfkf7Yv/eF/sjpv5ZbxWS/DWGwztyg4uXyAWS/QGwxBuHQAAAAAAAAAAwFMI5PAnEcsSdUeHiicQqtSazs5uhJDZbMqs4C04Fv3Wxhue57PxIglHoVfoTO2dPa1qQ5vGoNAZ5Fp9s7pbouqSqgwyVQ nvTulod2PVf3m9rhXNzL34oX8VpVlBI1Wq2jvEIrEXV1wjjoAAAAAAAAAAMDjA3L4E4flRPEOpUogEqvUmm69ASHUoen8gZX3/NJf/7kr pdsYaFYVyDQZHPab3HbS4TKaqmmvlXX1KZtbNXVtWgrpepigTKrqT21TpHR0J4rUDEr5bN/KcK86f/eFZ1aITSbTQiZu7u72zuUPL6gu7sbwQnqAAAAAAAAAAAAjwXI4U8iarWGxxdoNVq93oAQ4re2 /wUi83/5ZvgXFqZPKqyjVYsjShvTq5ty K05/M7ioWqcrG6QqIuF6tLRapCgfIWryOjQZFYowgvawktkNwolNJKmpfT60asjH1uOf1sYkWX3oAQ6tLr2xQKvkBogBPUAQAAAAAAAAAAHguQw584urq7eTy UqXp6u5GCNVL2mbuw7G55yefLriQL72QLTyfJbxWKMFLZVGVLQk1bal18ozG9mxOew63I5vTntWkSG Qp9TK46vawitaaMWyq7elZ7OFx9m8c1kCjxu1I9YnuXmH7WUUduoNCCG9wdDa1iaRSEwmEyyJAwAAAAAAAAAAPGoghz9ZGI1GnkCoaG 3XBq9SSqfvJuGfXfxnQO5AbGcPbGNe IaT2YIfr0lunZbQiuWscqaIytaY6pa42taE6pb42va4qpbYypbIspb6SXN1wslIbfEv2QLT2bwDyVxd8c1BcY3fnyy0G19CuZF28cq1huMJjPq7OrmC0XNra33N2ez2Wwym40mc4/R1GO0/OtUo npivqWPfO0bTUAAAAAAAAAAC6AHP5kIZfLRWKJVtdpNpnkKq3HsQhs/oWxfuwZF8t3xzb8ki26lCc5ksI9nMw5mS44myX49ZboRoGUXiKjl8jw4ha8tJleLLtZJL1WIP0tX3IhR3Q6k/8jm3soibs3vskvot4/so5yufzZHRlu65PcvGlnkyoRQkajUaXWcHg8XWfnvU4YVtBdADsHAAAAAAAAAAB7IIc/QXR1dTU2Nmm0WkOPUW/oOUTLHrb43PAN8S/uziJfLWeUtbDKmqMrW8OKZfsTOMfZ/PPZwrNZghNs3ulM4eXbkpA8cUie5NIt8fkc0bls4ZlMwYk0wZEUblBi0664Rv/I nWM2hW0ap/rVW/syxy2NZW4NuHP61l5dVKEkNFoam1rE0ukZrN58Gen99Y06DqUmoK61rgiCaNQzCgQMQpE4YViVpE4vEgSXihmFYqjiiSxxeLIImGtUIGMPY9uHz5paDS6/NoWjrjjqdpqAAAAAAAAAABcADn8ScFsNre2tcmaWzo7uxBCKaVNf/E 77YyfPT2jD9tZ38f3ZBQ0/ZLtnAdXssqa87hdOAlssiKlsjyloiKltOZgqAEzskMfnC64Dib90Mq72gK71ASJzChaVds47ao s3htWvwat bVZRrlUuulP/P4ZwRW1JGBaRhy6MmHUrs0HWbzOau7m6eQKBWa9Dgrp1uqaNUaoJuFs89kPI/m NeWB4 dhnL4nhf1vhlrPG zAnLWON8Wc8tY/1pRfhzK1gf 8WFJtX09Bgf9f4cenp6bje0kH7KendD7Bc7ksKzm0xG01DPCQAAAAAAAACAoQdy JNCd3d3I4ej1unMCLUptQsOMbFFl8Z nzFiS pLezK8r1ddvCU6nyM8nysKyRdfyhMfSuIcSmo6zuYzS5pzue2/3hJtDa8PTGgKTGjcFduwM7Zhe3SDX2T9RlbtWkb1yrBqn tV7r Vz7lYOvfXkv89nDtyS oov9SRfmxsKeN0YiVCqMdoamtXCEWiwc9ZrdLODkwZTo3CPCIwSjhGYWAeOEbCMTKOkegYiY6RrH/iGImBkXBsMfMv3kyupP0PfNK25RMKQ7d aXAWRk3EyDjmznp7XWQ5Vz7UUwMAAAAAAACGGlMPKmCg35ah49 gI1 iw1 gw5///v0CHfkSHf8GXfZFRQxkglNB7wLk8CcCs9ksbW5ubmnVdXUhhBjZVWOXnB25Lm789xnDNiW9EZj1RfBtr9DKkDxRdGXrOkbNgpAyz2sVS29ULb9ZtZZefSpDkNnUfjFXtOxm9ZaIui0RdesZtevw2pW0Gt8bVZSr5bPPl3xzrnj pbKpZ4u PlXw1v6ckVtTR21NGePPJqxL Mf30dIOrRkhvdEoEAjUajUaxJK4scdAOZ6OLYkYTsGHezOHezFHeDOHezF69WQM92IO92YN92YO92aO8GaO8GaM8GGO9Q3H3Bm5VdI/cA43mc0IodZ21Yy9ScOWRIzyDR9FZYzxDo8rFg711AAAAAAAAICho0uFaFv/KMHbpUe QHQ/1KUZ6j3 5AI5/InAYDA0NDXpOjuR2azUdlJ/jMAWXRq/I2uMP3v45uQXdqT/69itj0/k/5wj2sCq/ep0wfxLpR5XyilXK7yvV1FDK90vlwdE1ifWyM/niBZcKvMJrVx s4YaWulxpWJRSLn7b2Wr6NXf/Vr2xcnblNDKL08W/mln oitKaO3poz2Sx3hx8aWh59KrEQIGXqMIpFYLJYMZs7Z5XzMnT7MkzmcysDIOLYExxbg2EIatoCOLcSxBXRsAY4tZGALcWw ji2gY4twbAGOLQ7/xC9a3Kp xHt0KDGbEEJI3qGesz8FWxw 3Js1zIP 7NJwdoV0qKcGAAAAAAAADBFpZ9GRr4Y IT9Oj36F0n8Z6v3 hAI5/IlA19nZyOFqNFqEUG614EXf88NWRY77PnO0X rIralj/NmvBWZ9frJgW1TDlHNFn568Pf3nopm/FM  UPLdr6ULfyt3/618xi/Fvjeroytaz2YJp5wtmv5L8aLfyuZeLJl1vtjjasW2qPoLOaIVYVXzL5V9fbpwpF/qiC0po/1SR/uzR/mlYmvivj6UqNR2m0wmpVrDFwj1BoOL2VpWsndeLiCSGBiJTqQyRlHp726InHsgaUZg4szAxJlBiTMDE2buTZy5L2nmvsSZ xJnBibODEz6dn S 9H0rFIRMj3yb0oP4W hm80ImVFLu rboGRsccRwL YwEn28NzOlbFAfcAAAAAAAAAB/KIx6dMl76FPxUBmyFBn1Q/0YPHFADn8iaJPLW9va9HqDyWQ6Qs/G5p8dty19jD979NaU0X7s0VtTx/qnfXIifxW9 oMf8t47mvdJ8O3Pgm9/ebrgP2cLp5wrnP5L0bRfij4Lvj3/15Jf84TnsoXTfi56/4e8D37M  ex3H8evfXfB3Imnyk8lSGYd6n0xZ3pI7akjvZLHeOfOtovdbR/KrYh YUNETl1MoRQj9EoEArVGldXa7OUT9nPJpCZBDIDIzOe8cRvsqub2zXiNrVErpa0qfrsuy1Xi9tUUoVaruwccEa62dz7k Mmk9loMhuNNprMRqPJcmPAHExms W3yvuq9WtlMpnNfRWcbYLRaOqxtjX1H9R05 fQTU52gslkN4G fw09JoSQQqP57mAKtihiuDdzGBmf4MVMKhM5mICx/wRMd bQYzT1mJxPwMUeGLgP 7YFfsYcAAAAAADgMWPqQWe G/owPLSemQ/fGB8A5PChx2w2i8VSRXsHQqZ2jc79WDi2JOSZnVmj/VJHb00d7Zc61p9N3JT89oEcn tV7xzIeX1f9rtHcv95NPf/frj14Y/5Hx/P  Sn/E9/uv3pT/n/PJr76U/5ARH1wen8NfQar uVK nVC38r zy4wG1zyvSfiz2vVYzcmjx8c8oYf/Zov5QxW1PG LHdtqQMWxV5PL4SIWQyI5FYLJXJEEImJ6vWljj3bkAigcIiUhkEMnOCJyOt/H6 /Gyy/Zk0Yw8yGFCPAfXoUY8BGfTIYECGLtQz8El7J12bTH3V9Hfs6UH6bmsrk12U7ff5Qk PXQ8GZDAgvd76eYF9fL3zuYDRaNPc0Du6oQt1dfF40hn7krHFLMt6 AQvRlKpyLrVd/oy6FGPAeltR  bg9E4cLi  fffA90D90A/Dchgsy13PU3AbEaWB2WADir2MrCm/U/fWWsCAAAAAAA8bVxeMfQx Enw6sqhfiSeLCCHDz0mk4kvELR3KBEyc6Tyv68PwZbh47/PHLU1ZYxfyqitKWP9U902Jf9pR7p3aNXE/dkTtqW/ujfzjcDMiUFZ/30w5x Hct49nPs/R3LfO5Lz3tHcifuzJwZlf3mq4NsLJZ8F3/76dMH1QqlY1e19vfKZbWn/PHprXEDqiC0pY/xTR23tPTV95NZUbEUU5edMhMw9JpNYIhWKXJ1BbclT/7MtEaMwCRQ65oGP92RE3 ZYFrRNZrPJbDaZHNk/i1luGg09Mbmc1b/kzj WTgrOIQVnk4NzyME5HsE5lJPZlJ yFv YQU vN/WFUksqFogV264WUU5mUU5mkYOzScHZ5JPZpOAcj Ac6snsBcfS5xxOW/bzrfCsRtRjsM7ZekOvN0Te4qw6n0c5mUU9mUMOziIHZ1NO5pCDsyjB2ZRT2dRTOd5ncoNopQ0iBTKZ7DNkPb9l3/Ui79O5pOAscnAW9VQOOTiH9FMW9WT2khNZU/ckfuAXO8GHiZFwIpU5jIyP92aklEtQ36cbZqMhMqdp2c 3KKdySD9lUU9lk0/mUIKzLdOgBGd7ncz2PJ0TRCsVyJTI0bkJQqniQFgx VQW ads8k9ZlmmQg3PIwdmUk9nk4GzyyWzqyWzyyWzP4GzqyawgWklNoxSZXCbxvk9eHGRmsxkZjchs6t2DllMOXPRlMiGzufdfhO5ke NT8JN1AAAAAAAAFtLODX0AfnLMuDDUj8cTBOTwoadbr dweR0qldmM2KWNI8lnhq2LGbstw3LS KitKWP82CO3phA3Jq0Kq/o8 DZhY/KEAPbzO9Jf2JH l93pf92d8cqezFf2Zry6J/PVvZmv7M14aU/GCzvSsHUJL /NCIis3xxRtzKsyvdG1Qs70ob1roSnjvZjj/ZLHeWXOsY/dZQfG1sVO 1YikrXZTSaWtvkzc0tLiZsScL/uy0BIzMIFBwjMcZT8JjbHORo6dg1coVq3iH2896s4RQmkcIiUsLdKOFuFJYbmUUks9yo4W5UlhsJf3Zl/M2MJmQ0mMxm1NN9Ib7qjbVRw0h0NwrTjcpyo4QTKeFECotIDidSWG7UcCIl3I0a7kbGn/NhzTqQWlYnQ8Ye1Bcv2 Sq6UHJz3mzhnngbmSmm3XQ3hvhbuRwNwprGJU1ioy/sz46JLHa2Lf bDKbjDrdmYjy11ZFDifjbhQmkcpyo4S7kVnWtkRKOJEagVEiMDIDI9MJFHw4GX/Gh5nU9/1wgVQ c1/Kc94sNzLDjRphGZpI7Rud2jcZMmsUhf7G2ihGZj0y9tzJvT3dp1jlb6yNGkGiu1FZREq4GzWCaDuH3k0Id6OyiNRwNwprGIU5xhN/eVXszZTavg9AHD60PWZ5i6mt2azqMLcrzMp2s7IddSiMLc2mbp1tRXOP3qzqMKk6TMp2s0JuVrb31VeYW1tNHR1msxGZTUZkNvd0m5QKs6rDpGxHPd0IIYer6wAAAAAAAH80OlXo6FN2YTbXHv0Sdf2Rr9Z8T0AOH3p0nZ1NXJ5WpzUjdDm5GFt8euTmxDEB6aP9Usf4WTJz6jh/NrYm4cvg257XKsf4pQzbkjIuIG2sP3tcAHv8trRnAtKe2Zb2TEDahG3s57anjfVjY2sTp5wpOs7mLbhYOnxlwpTThR5XykduSSFuSh7rxx7jlzLKj20J5GP82aP807DV8R8EJUrbNWazWaVSiyUSo2XZ1lFksoTt/9kWj1FwApWBkZjjqXhiMddsRkaT2QWobxnV0o iXfXfG6IJfT85TiAxCBScQGYQyLjlBkbGCWT6MC8G5h6x Hi6XN2FEDodWT6eimPkcIxMJ5DpvU0oOIGCEygMAhnvLfegYSQaRqYTl7Cm7kwQSNstg3bqNP8OiCeQmJhlIBINI1ka0gkknEDGCWQc88AxEo1AwjESnUCij/WOvpFejwxdCCHUpfH6IWUsmYV5MDEyg0Ci9zax3CDhGAknUHAilUHsnRiDSMGHkRljvMPTqyRms1mn0X7kH dGjsBIDAKFTvCgWeaMkekEMoNAwglkOkamYyScQKYTyHSiB/7MsuiYfB4y6BFCSK8L O32aBId82BgJJxAoRHIfTuN3LsHrGK90glkBkamYyTmeM/IuFtNyORgUdrcqdYFH2z/9xcdk79RfjNTOXVGx9Tpqm9mdEybqZwyVb14Yee5kz28ItSjQ90a9boVHVOmKGfMVE6b1Vt/ygzl1BnKb2aqJk9TTvpG67fexMnQp9GVc Z0/Oc/ym9nK2fMUpPcu0POIqOrqwACAAAAAAD8QQjbNPTR90mTtnWoH5UnBcjhQ49Wq Xy F1dnchsPhuVjy0 M2pL0lj/9N5LqfmzR29NGRfAHrEleeTm5M2s2g9 yCNuSh4bwB63LW3cNvb47Wnjv08f933a O/Tn9mZTtyaMsIvdUtE/Y9pgn8cvkVcHvuvw7m7YxsnBmVj65PG aeO8U8d45c62o89qm89fLQ/G1uT8NaOuEZZB0JIrdWJJJIe5 cP9 XwBIzMIFJxApn5DBUPz25AZpNWp9d3G7q6DN391Xcburt7uroNyHxnXXr7lQLMnUEk00ZQ8eFk3M2LSaTgRCqdSMWJFAaRzCCScQKZNtqXSZwf4fdrjtmkr aIXvJmYB5MN4oldtKIZDqRghMpOJFMJ5JxIgUnUuhuFDqBQidScSKZPtyTQXSPOsEoNRl7kNG44Xwu0YNFIONECk4g03rbUnAihU6k4EQyg0jBLROwxOBhXgxsMePvayNqBXKEUEG1 FkqAyOzhlFpBAqNQKb3jcsgknEi2WY JDqRjBOpDDdPxigP/LllcdkVAtSlXX4uh0AOJ5DoblTcjUInUHEihUmkMohUJpHKIFIYw6jMEVQ6kUq3fLgwjMrAluCvrWQV1UgQQkUVguc8GRiJQaTQh5NobhTcOjqBQiNQLdtCc6Piw3vv6t0WNwp9NIWOkegvrWBZznUfQE95ueLd/1W  lbHq2 rXn5T9cpE1SsTlS9PVL3ypuq1ieo331H85W/di2eZFJX6mKvyv7yqff0t9d/eUr78pvLViapXJqpfnah6daLy5YmqN99WvvaG6u/vdJ3eovaa2/7si q33lG9MlH16kTla291vPa3zh/3mbvhxyQBAAAAAPhDY pBh78c tz7pHnkC7hgmwXI4UOPRqvl8vidnZ3IbD4ZmYctOjtqa/LYgLRRfqmj/dlj/FLH KWO9U99Zlsqti7p/47l d6sHrs9bfQ29vgd6eN3pU/Ykzlhb9azgdnP78/BtqdPCMw miG4WSqbGVKObUh5IyjrWBrvqzNF2IbkcdvSxgWwLTl8jGU9fGvKGP UMX6p2NqEV7fF1ooVyGzWaHViqczQcycwD6AvhydiFMv10vGxFPrEjdHfBKVO2pM0aU/ypN3Jk/YkT9qdNGl30n/2Jn 9J2nynqSpe5Km701afCSlsqEZIaTW6v68lEXwoBMp DAyHfOgYfPpGImBUXCMTMcoOEbGiRT6CDKOeTD y5uZWSpEer1/SN5wEotgyf8kOraEjlEYGIWBkXGMYmnLwCgMbAkdmx9G9KATKHQ3Twa2gP6hf4ygTaNQaF5dE41RIogUBoGCY0to2GKcQGFgZAZGYfa2JeMYhYWRGJg7DSOFYSR8pBeL4Bl7PLwCmc07rhUOJ EEMp1IpWOkMGwxDVvMwMhMzIOBeTAwEhMjMTESA/NgYB5MbAkTW8LE3OmjPBhno0tMPd3Nre0vL4/ESCwihT6cTCeQaNgiOkai9261ZStIOLaEhi0KwxbTMBIdI OjvBgYNea3hGpkMOy XkxcQieQ6URPxnAyDXOn9W245bQCGkaiYSQakYwTPOgYCceoDIzEwEg4RqJjJNoYKh3zYIUk1tqfHG5qa1Wv8ul4/XXlm 8o33hL/be3VX97W/W3t1RvvK1 552Ov01sf Wtjmf 3H3jsHbPMsVfXmt//e32V95Uvf6W8rW3la /pXr9bdVrbylfm6iZ N Kl19TzppsyPnVdGSd8qW/qie rXzzHeVrbyneeKv91YmaiW8bsuIf/RMLAAAAAABg6LhNG/rQ 2RaxBjqx aJAHL40KPVarl8QVdXF0LoVGQutvjMqK0pY/zZo7f2puUx/qlj/FPHbWNP2MbGNia7X6349EzRyJ0ZzwZlPXcw99nDuc8fzXvhx3zioVtvnC66Wt68M10w9tCtjy6WzbtZE5jGX3i9CvNjj9 R8czO9LHb2OMC0sYGsMf6p471syyM9 bwN7ZF10kUyGzS6DrFEqnx7uvhiRiFgXkwCGQco IYmUHwwAkkBsGDQSAxCOS f8k4gcQgkvERJAaRzCC609/bEC0TC JyC90WhhHIOJFMH06iv7KCFcwsOswoO0ArO0ArCworPYyXH7hZsuzi7f3M8jqe3GQyG3pM3xxJI1DDCWScSGEMp9DJJzJ/jq85E1V5JrLqVGTV2Zias1HV52JqL8SWL/8p6b WMokeOIHCcCPjz3szyrntBfWS531YBAqLSMExD/pfl7OuxJRdSaw7HVV5MqLqVETVuZiaM5FVp2JqjtCKv94WNZzCJJLxEd4sgnv4tpBc1KVecCyDQA63LJVji2iHbuYVVQlSC7jpRVx2ATetkJtWyGUXcNOLeOwCTnoxL6 Cl1HcVNYg69brEUL5ldw/UXECiTGMimMetOe8GTsvZX1/uWDTxfwtl25v/jV/86 3/UMKtofePsoomnkgiUBhESnMEZ6MMZRIz1M53XrDoh zhnmyCKQwApk zINOOZJ8PKJyP738KKN89iE2RmW5eeIEEj6MRF94NPV0VMWO66WnIqvIJzJGUOgEEn0ElU5YjK8/n2PocXRquqrdkJdpyEo3ZKUbstIMOZmG7AxDZrqhIENDWaJ5 x/yCX/u3Ldat9NH/tLr7X99U0V178nLMGSk6TPZhsw0fSbbkJWmZyf35OWamsXIrDY21 ozk/WpKYacTH1yhPKb/yjfeFv16lu6Awcf2fMJAAAAsKU0ZGVQvKzvL1l80Mp hJTeqWp7551yWXxQv1rWEru Vq60Hcp5Q vEHM7i4WGZoE3fpSF9fw9qJo7K 2 U8z3Wf5Psd8WdIQY Oo4bunzgHI8hiw8KipfddUsf8hY9GM420/VBOOAhtjumXczc4faWhtjUuHPQ2N93N35bNvSJ98n08rLB7sM/NJDDhx6dTsfh8nU6HULofOxtbOGpUVuSxgakWZbBx/qnjvVnjwtIG7eN/cyO9NHfp/3X/lwvvPavP aPP5r3wsmCF08X/fnn0pFniv9 rTK8sf1Kvfy1kArsaD4primdr5zLrCPsv/XMoVvP78 esDtz/I6MCd nj9 WNjagN973nZce/ 6uWF6LEiGk1mglEqmzHy1D/c5LZ1oiseXrzb2S6H1rszhGwjEPy6IuHfOgYyS6G4WOzcfT88tSb5cPd8d7Syjhf98cjbqVJtPA75fbXqpc3Wn49 4kglck0fK9axI9Mo9zZ1p91/FGCCFDR2ND2dQd8cPm0dw88WFU5kgyI7emtZYrfdGHhVm iL4E/3p3vEFvcNKDdt/VrBGeEcMpzOHeTMI82rSdkZzqvE8DoggL6UQqAyPTsUVhcbe5/S4MbjL101rStw3hWfXPUBkYCR9GoRM8GJN2xXd3dprNaMBV5U0mEzJ0B0eWj/aKGkZhDPNkuFHDvz2aIW3XfbEnhegZQaTQMRJ9uAc9r0KALKctGHsuJNRgnlEjvRlEEj7BCw9l1yGzWddtQAhdY9c 44kTSDiRSicsoK3 ObNbP9gzgsxGI0JIuyNA8/bftS  0nntXOfFo/JX32h/6Q3dgR2D7AQh1I0MGi8fzatvKV97W7tz91Nxtba6/Xf y7l0vbdQfh0d3t vWr SbJv/qCyFAnTJ7j8wa2 5PncK62w7/BxFZd8ZIqqvN8td/fRBcofl/SfpeqPuTN4HyftPw2GfzqaB retG1BiMyWHG 6YbCeztevTdlZ1g2jeDwG6dNdWg57JPTQf5PQcTfIettfFKDZ92j4o/bq9l3048GBwWGidv8OHz8lx4uDwu s /0NQGhISEnIn6g3IM7L4oL4caHMTWcKHzR0u4rTzSOaqYb 41H/oh4csPmhlUFCIzUYFBdnEWtczcVJus1Eu91j/pOxsFzl4dJw0HNjDwLyJ nL3wD/vuqUPd4seEGfHp4tjyXbSjqs5nbmz7bXdk7L4INvHaMBOvgvHpw4qlNr LxblpNz6amZ5jbK juUKEBKgS3avkNY6A o7HdR5D7bjWqfRO27fvQPfctzNE98Mdh/ oYEcPvRodbqGxiaNVocQYmZVYIuCR2yMH7ctfYxfylh/9tiA1PHb0iZsT5 wI/2ZPVkvHMwdHpg99XrVDGbduHMlf7lc dcbNSOu13wcx0kQa5YXyd6N536bJVyYKaTzOpakCwi/lP3pfNmfz5Y8f7zgucO5zwZlT9iVOe779HHb08ZtY4/xTxnjnzraPw1bHfv5gXiFutNkMre3K6UymfHuOTweIzMxEp1IxTFS7xnUGIXeFSH51wAAIABJREFUe3I4ue9fiu0NHFtCH0eiiVvVDaLWER44Rma4eTIxSvhbm6JQt4MvLdui1Bk 2JGEeUYSqUyMTCeSaNczOX1TMjXwWyo58gZRR72wo5rXfDEi558bo9wW0d08mcM9WSOo4Tk1rZVN4he9WZgHk0DBMXf8q51xKp3e0oPeYBA2d9TyFXUCRa2go7pRvPynZAKZ5UZhuFFxbG7YlB0RDaWZH28Nx bdJJDpBAoDI9NORN0lAag1nVVNbdJWpdlkQghdT64b58nEyEwCmY550D//Pr6rW  4pdF4PLxirE/0cApzuBcT84ycdSRDotB9vicZo0YQyDiByhztxUwpE/fV77kYV4WRo0b6MAketDGejItJdQghfY8JIXQxuWa8Fx1zp7l54tgC2qpzmXrDvX0zR7t/X/vrb3X  W9doRc7fz7YPvEd1Ut/0 3Zfg9d9OhUixZrX3q7/eWJ6rWb/vg/YJbr0 9dfpTt/4XOcnh2v/8ac336RQL7hv0qZPf9v2ip6YOibO665GOTwx0F7Lt0freNslC3H0Xt752D6z6dTaPffD63S1l9fzrbcAf0T4m2bxR6P1Cw/QSk712IZQfKXTYfgOWtSZ2LQQc/k8E3H/T0HExy8NvrcpR fdpQt7/vMRr0JKP6qt1p66QQOXz4bEaxb34Hmw2/U/Me9 TvCUtqKO0XIwYuF1rus1vmc5oAH0YOd5AqH0EQl8UHrbTJULL4kJCQgRNwNpO7l99tj9ne73gXOXl0HDZ0uDMH7LN JX1/3MOWPvgWPTDOjk XB6H1AwYHh5Grmbvc3jufQATFl/b/c/AH6uEv7pZI 38Ubhtu69Cd25ZXKsvrnu2rlrM8bJuEcwVI3r Oi0Ed9nDXHH7nLsura7aTjbXxyJeD3ol/ZCCHDz0Gg4HD47V3KBFCJU3iP3mfIa4Kn7A9c4x/6jjLFdG/T3tmZ/qze7OeP5j74o 3nz1V OaVynnJvJdZ9S9FNU2I436UI06Td27nKsemC5/NFn9d3HxNpl1c1jI8hvNKHOclVv1fQmv fKH8hZOFzx/NezYoZ8LurHE70sdtt5ygzh7tz8aWR80 kdKpN/QYTbLmFolU6mLC/dfDGZZrdA8nM0ZR8VGezNFejNGe GgvRj898dHezHFLWWM8I3 JrkQmU1GdZPgSOkZhEikMjBw cVMk6lYhJ99ItxSqdIYPdyZi1Ag3KpNAYRDJ9NDMJsvdYal1L/iGj/HEJyxljPfBR1FxgjttBClsBAUnkBnDKIyRZGZObWt5k/gFbyZGYhGodGwJ/dNt8WqdHiEkV6jnH0oZQaFP8MHHeePjvOnDSPRhS jDKThGxod5MgjzwqZ8H95YnvXx1ghsXhiBYvm6Nf1MXL3DXWQ2mxEyl9ZLp yMH0mi/9UXZ6TVIIMh lbjMxQGRmYSKDjmQfv39ni1ttvxXjYafmBVjPWOGkbGh1FxjBrx7dFMmUL35b5UzDOcQMIxCmOMNzOxWNRXv fnmCqMFDnSh0kg0UZT8fMJtchs7jIYEULnk2vHetIxd5obJQxbSL9LDjebkcGA9Hpzd7dZ3430erNRo1pKUb8xUffnv3VfOdd5Lkjx n93/PUNjS/J1KEwd3Wbu7uRXm/W65HB4GCh22xGCJkNWtXCReq/Tux45S3Nmj98Ds 2 2i5742 ixzuYFF0wPLygHtd9hNlk7Ki9t9zDndQ0/lG9d72QfLsQa38DyqH70d1  8kon6fVtx1qrZz3u gmuWz/zqbEtuxkDW/OWluP9tL 212hcNWg57JPTQf3PQcTvIettf5KAM33IrtoTLISdo9rE4LHe00 fX H81YP1ZwtIrer a978nfF32p4U7gsI/Q1hjuOME8ovVwWXzQykeyBm4/XGlI35Ah8aX2odTZTJyUWxsOYo853e3W6k4eHQcNHfRgPwOblGi9edctfYhb9OA4Oz7vchCWhqy0TcsOqjmYuYvtvVPd8imJLD7ISXR3zV3j6CBDr23u7f04W9Aby  Son2QHKHc/Uhuczqbs0EfQg4fxEq4VQBy JOA2WwWiiWKjg6EkESu/HpHKEa98tyurLEB7PEBqRO2pU3Ykf7snsznD S cDz/L7 Uvnit6s3IhlUlLe/dkjxzS/pJZdstjT6wtXNclfyVxo4pPNWRVt10nvK58tZ/VrS9XSB7NVP4SgL3r4z6P1 uePFM0Z O5T8XlDNhd b4Henjt6WND0gbuSUFW87aci0XIWQ0I6FYJJPJkJNIjPpfp41IZWIejNFUxkFaSUVjS161pLBGdrtGWlAjKaiRFNRIC2qkhbXSghppQbW0sFbGE7f19PQghIpqRSM8GBiZQSTjfevhd8nhap3ho52JGDWcSGZiZNyNhN/I5CKE6gTy56h0tyU0IgUnkGgED7rla dEMg0j0wlky3npzJzalkqu5M/eTIzEJFBwbAn 6fdx2k69yWw6SivGFjBGeNIJJBqBTLf5NTKcQGYM82IS5 Pf7Iri1eR/GhCFLaQTLFdTI9PPOsrhvb/Qpu kHkvDFkWO8sHdFoa9uozZKO3IKRc8Q2VYTozHSPTPdsRrdc5zeHj5GO/IYSTGMCoD8wz/9mimVKH7Ym8y5hlBIOMYmTGaiicU9S0DGnt ia3sXQ8n0XvXw/ty IXkmnGeOLaE7kalOcvhZmQ2G3TG vLOC fUq1aq/z979x0fVZX D/wmIb0ANqyggGX9rlu rvvdXdu6P10LJb1NSQLSu6hYEBuCKKgoTbDQIZmZ9JAQCCEQQkINHUJ6r9Nnbj3nPr8/JglpE8KuAurzfp2Xr Rmbp1rwmeec85Vqs3hUeaIKHOk0hwVbPzzH/QPPCTceT fsNG Zon /ocN9442/Okx87ixpleCzIFhFvUEqzLGOm0G98M6qaL7U8o7c3hYuPXuUcZ7Rll/9fXwHrW7rvpLvF3 xF51xT520T3qX/q4o7738ZXE8t/Uw/s5KegSbzorkP9tPfzjvrfWz4n3c1QAfXyO4PQw8q UC/pZ/cre46CtyzH0udbAj2Tgqw/o8Jwc5MDP1 lenG za0l5gAfpeFlql384OlvYdZWr5PDuNZneHQG63pADvZK/MFdiWWd86DX doqTcviVZT9LDu/YQR/Dyn86jt21Z6jGzI9 KHYWa50dSe/lvZNa95d3v2Idte6 LpGTd8fJin1soY/abNfc2vewgp/zjH4Czu7Pq91LjvX6OKB jryf8 1ah /62s48PkBXzaI9UnQ/yzuzbvsX27p0B3Oewzv/LhdUX/mV6Gyn/3EO79pbDXP4tcAcfuPJstzY1NyqN8gy5QRx9re7mODVQ9854L8gN2BBzuC3c4e8d CWjw7d/nnRnWtO3rPt/N2pZSMPVL9XZXrisuHBMtNem7jaJgytt45ssSuN3DpWHGfi7mi0/rPF/kKj9cEy46hzbQ8cabwvp ruxNI7N569fdXxW5cVDv0gf/DCvIAF /wX7HObu9dnmibh8GWQZYnQmto6s9nczwF35PBsR13XRaEdrNbkFFcO/HwB4MjFWveIjnq4I4dzV8nhJrv4 Lu7GXWym0rHKDSDFJqteeVA6YGz1UxUko9K667UuCq17U/q6sjSrgqNuzrRQ5V84FzT2Yr622J0nf3Sn3onk VFTiRhn e6RMS7x hcFBpXlc5VqXVVttf5XaITPGJ1TEjirLV5lLe98OE Rpnc/mhuZfyqjD7 SUuIDAB1rcbnF2W7RCS6xeg8VYl k3YVlTbvOVzhH5PIKHQuygQmKuFvb2VarM5yuPR54infuNRBCu0gtZaJSR7zqSOH72VUyS6KBCZa463UZp s6Xz9uvRzjCLFM1brEhXvo9Kuz qdw PdVAnOcrgIkpgTb31otPnWEcZhDxhuG2688wHDHSOMdz2gv3uEYeRo47Dh3N/ V7pYzK5aarxjhGHYSP2d9xuGPWC4a5TxrlGmO0cah91vvGuUfdgI8z ekI4flDvGlvfK4aN/EzncWdfWq1aerwzA7jc09rmL1C45vG0bpOYDVMP3H3cvRPf1l9XZ8gGeFAAUxLV3Du98WT/bvOruuhZje0T3fk68t26hfYA5vBq f/LKuVw1nrWfeHW3UnPvtQZ JANffSCH5 wgB36 zvbidJvdj2SAB9l1RoDOVNznwm6rOOmXfqXXZY9PDbq8uOtdN/Ar QvTI9P0Ged6lwt7/ejny Hdlv9c/dKLoTHzh8xGKP7hh J Y22/R9K5vL8U18cVa w5SLvbi/t5d3quOKB6eNfVnA Z/rnO6Kfg7P78KW7Cnkfez/l2JO4rubv4B8ecd9d2m141i7Z3RPoPcngcFFR3 z3cZ4rujN dgbyfnf7nOfzJ7r9CMYcPFObwm4LJZKqtr2d5HgB25J5yDfnCd17W4LcPBLy5d8jb 295/ DtSwqGfX3s7k1nRqRcvv9gzejTzW802Z5vtWvskkYiw0zcn23iO7y0QSQvctL9duFFVlKy4l/N3KOt9t/XWx  bBh5omn4vpp7dJeGfX/69i P3rq4YMiigwFv5fov2MfMyn7wjcTSJiPIMsvxNbV1PM/DwOrhLooEJkrrp9CkFZXJskxIz4nW gQAxy7WukdqGIXWVaUdYD3cbBMc/dJdVVpGoXFVJGw/WAYAFfXGYRN1TJSWUSYxymRG5fhvMqNMYpRJjCqJCdP fl5GaZ2h4EzVLbGJTLTORaVhIjVPvpNl50RK6Ze6k27hSYwqsf31yiRG5dhCIqNMYpQ697CUjVlngW17elEOo0h2UWhclBpGkfBlmtN6eEOb6cVFu5mwJI9YnbtC6/9q2rHS5ryjlYNjkxiFzkWlYaLi/7Zgl/N6uPSZ7rRP zxtGkad/MqyAw16 9Mf7GXUyS6KeEaR4K3S7j7RJYc76uExGpfIeB 1Zv3ui11y EU/dQITmeCm2smE9j0 nJraLFMmWIYNNz74P213jTQMf1B/72j9vaPa7h1pGDna8NAj1j/9UcjW8kDFfcmG4aNNd4403D3KcM8ow90jDXc 0Hb3KP3dI9vuGtn24KPk3pGWODVIdsfl6MzhptAwy10jjfeMMk f8yvP4b0zQ9cfDbBbdbcUMZAc3qPrezWkbgPIh9T8q3cI75EDnc3X4rQe3uOT9V776rHNgdfDoeNfG/3l8J wHt59tHmfq6d2 cfKlRfcxPXwPg9y4Od7lYW9ttmjw8I1H SAT7B3J/n2fx3m9z1l0ZVPqTp eqnLeI1fZQ7vHhqcFbc7wojzsbK9816POOI0kjlfsdferrG/78Bc ZDho8zMH/qOtc6OxNnybpfFyRXrdkEa2wcY937xVd6d7iv2vsh9j6nvKPv3nhHg5z6jn0R/9 d/dBP2d T93PPtPyzuMrnAR12/HaCrjg//z vhcfD9Nmjb1m8O7zoOvOMPaD87/W9y JWF0N/GMYd3hzn8piAIQllFhdliBYDKxra/vPYDo9p863v5gxfsu Wd3Ns yL/js6K71p4cHn/hgb2VD55oeLjMMNXAaQWSJpGHWPFFkayT5LWUPivRP4g0SJJnSTRUpE9z0l9t4h N3B8arI U6EceqR eWX739vPDVp 49dPCoR/kD343z/ tXGZy0qvf7gcAUZLa2vT1DVf5HXOlHu54Cne0NkCl2XW0vPNH/XPE1KMXa90jExiFxlWlYZSJo em9ZPDHctZXnpq0R5GndQegyMTMgrLHcFek3vx93PSR8xIHTEzffj0tOEz0kbMSBs PX3EjLR7p6f  fXMPccqQeR2Hy2/JcbRL13LRCQ89U6mwcYBQH2LKWhJzsiZaffPSB8xI3X4jLThM9NHzEgbPiP1vplp909Pf 27olajHXjzK4v3MdGJLo5J6cLiNQdLHcfWlePDiLpm4wuLspnwJPdYnYdK6xOXerys5diFmqFqHROldVEmMNEJT72TaWc5R1Dt0YCIyxJPe8ekDFJqB6m0jCpp7LIDjQb2yUXZjLqjHq7qXg/P6KyHJ/ioNOuzLlxTv3TpzCnD448bh48y/PFx6/RZ1tffsi541/7xYtuiD21vvM0u/5jUnKOO3uaU5xO Zz9fyq74jP3iM/bL5Y4v G  tM2do3/kUfN9D5ie/yc5dRQAgJBu9fC7Rhl C/3S xtK3Vec6JyCpUfC7Frmvdbx4QCQGgcFH3cLsQPsl95jPrarnlSPiN61LN/nNq8phzsqmVcGA/8U48P7XNK1 jqQ1aGvPnjtxYdrHMvds7T7k44P7/sgB36 fS10tk3o7ADZ/zZ7y 8rCfe5sEN/wwqcjCq/5Kz0/escH96zC60jdPSMK1fiTWPmR92f3HQl93Sfm7tXydh5adT5ij2m /4Z52lrD3E9ar/dwmefR Jkeff6at9XrI9Sbc9O0wN6d7qu2Mcb1/dFb w v/fVz/QnOqOfhvP78z 8Cfs98n7u fbZ9bvPe/fRtfVKB1j69FWy6H88Prxzjsw25zm8j4/O8/vbaf H1OOXf9eO7gNavXvDedoAAHP4TYLKcl19g8FoopRIhHy0fT8T OXQBTm3vnvg1nf33/HRobuWF963oXiE7uLDedVPXmx9sNa80iZckukYgUyXaIZMP6X0KUqfkWUlpfMojaA0ktAoifwfJ/2fVXy8jf1DtfmRUy0P7K  T3Pxrm Lb/ 86NYPD93y3kGfN3ICpu7MPVstyyBKpKamzmAwgPM8DD3q4UoNE6UNUGszjl1jDr9Q4x6RwCi1jnnaRs9NA8HibL OhXZB vv7exlViqujW3iEJu/ElX/tCTzX3GyqbjDXNlpqGsw1DZaaBlN1vbGizsDzomMj aerbo9LZKISXVQaJlzz3HuZQudjtCltaDJX1xlrGsw1DebqenNto7mi3lRSra9pMrUP aY0eNl V0WSS7TGRaVxGbcjs gMyH1PeNakt7y4KJsJT3SP1bkrE/wmph0raz52oXqoOpGJ1rlExzNRmhc/3A3EyXzpkvR16jmv2FR3pdY9JpFRJY7prIerkh0fBHirNF1z Jq0s 3ztEUl Ki0G3ZfAoD2HJ593k/lqIcnMCGaKavz sjhJ06a/vgX623DTePHAdfa91E5n0W//efVJab/93fTLcNNTz8lHS0AACpJXXO47e7RxntHW2fO 7Xn8H6nFk/t oSPLr2Ce8yXfpV52nrsosd86Z2ffHd HH5N48Or4fsn  j 7eykCuJ6VkS7FuF7b/Pacnj3j/P7OfE dLm8vefB7lGF7hlKr7Z671de6metAR/JNaw 8MPrdZDXcL7976VHPbz31GgDPsjUvjoU9LkQOk h623QpcO8Yy/dInc1fN/5v0Cvevg1X8lfhN4jWTvmsurz cydL lzefcHTzud3Kovzlfsb5M/jd6pu 8Cr7Mj6Wu50 HWPUJiz9Td66nWzt4dJyv2Gjjt9Ir3iKhXPdOf5ox Iv2e5n9yE171yJ3e83298FrP IsXrlYW7j11edfe487nS3fk4a6/pXvH4K5b6/at8532F6S7zrvhfAv9F9s72wp8bhkA5vCbh9VqLauosLMsABSX1Y2essY1Zsud7x 6bWHesI/z71lR9MB3xfdpLz53uDawVP9QjWmdTTgsy1sIzaR0FqHPyHQ8kWMpnUnkCIm RGioRF8UyXOc IxF Fur/X rTP9zuvmh/VUP6C7ds/7UncuLbv8o/7ZF czkxPCV2TLIhFCWZatragVBgAHl8OzOfun Sk3Gkf sHq51VWgZZeLoOf2ND3csF0Ty7Mf7XGJSXZVaF4WGiUzQ5ZWwrGC1CyYLa7byVlZkedHOdW2CjRP5joeEZx2vui0uyVEPd4nU/P3tDL3BynKijRVMNt7GCt3XvdIcq4sSCVy2f5AyyTEK3SUkfummLKvNIAiiIIqC4GiCneV5Uaxu1P97UTYTrnOP0Xkotd4T0o6Vtpy82JHDlQkuUZqn3sls05sNJru SzOYWYOZ5a3sJ/EnPNTt9XCXmKQXlh6o19ufdcyX3jk vEu/9LXpZ9rr4ZEJ3mrdt936pV/wU2uYiAQ3pdPx4dKpU6bHn7DePtw8bpzcVgsAIEnQUe3v8WZc6W3eOdaAUpBl6fxJ47 eMg29z/TMM9LxQoAe9fAIx/hwy28hh0O/j9ru8UyRK/J7/c3r0Gd27bqL3pXzvr/o9efQ6SzufeXbPk6qI F0O4sec4B336azw jnZHt8BND/ifc8GCeVgR693/s nl/a88P7 4zjP37W98CeH97 yt6dugd4kJ03f1 XovfrnU2s0PUgr5xm9yHrffwv9ut9fjhC6EbZNOlqObzX3/oBPj 8/dsuj5zsmaJ7TVfZNcz3s9P Ctp9/nJ2fqj9tE2Tf8LL/MuFOfxmIUlSdU2NxWqnlBJKP4nPcwlcMeT1rLs zL/zo/z7lhc9tOHknTvOqY7Uz68wPnypNaTZtpMTV/JkjEDGSFQhEZVIYyQSJdJQgUTwUiBHxtmlly3cv9rsT9dZnijR/ F44 /2VozUXBz bfHdnxfe clh7zf2Dp2 vbCkQZZBolJNTW1jczP0G8KhI2z//q3OfumaAJU26xr7pR 7WOseEc9Ea1yVWkaZOHpeev/90gmRgdK4bw65qxJdlFpXlcYlOuGJNzLmrC ctvbwpJV5U1YfmrK6YNragqlr2tuU1YemrimYsqbgnc0nz5S3AiUpR2oCJia5qJNcVVomOt5PlRD3Rd7s9UXT1x2evPZwx4qFU9cUTF1zeOraw1PXHp60umDK6kNb9122cyJQOnbJPjdlkpsyYZAi3iUy4Q zddPXHHhr09EFGwvf2nRkwcYjb28 8toPh9/YeHTq6oP3TE5yida5qnTuCq1/bHJxhaG2qek2lc4lWjdImcBE7fRVa0M 3q38fH/Usn2Rn7a36M/2xazYP2HF/kdmpTDRWleV1l2tcVGnxq0tNFqFJxftZWKSHZe9Rz18XfpZJjrZM1brqtD6qLQbdl Eznr4ngt qo552kLip6/tK4cXFxv /Bfz0HvNL75EGksoSEAkkAkAAaAAFIgoQHs9nAAB2dEkkCWQCRCRACFl54wvPmu87T7TM89IRw Box7ueN9FmzkszHLXKMM9oyzT58i/hRyO0A2R kvoVv2LOEiEEPpvnEgeQA7/Tbbi1Bv93twUMIffRAxGY01dnc3OygCVTfrnF25lor6998P8ez85PPyzgofXnhix fS/91bubLDOrjK9UGV6usn6nIGLtvAT7cJEuzjRJk60i6/a DiroLLw0UYurJUd12R9scb8z8v6v51q/PPBmkfTLo/ecub Vcfu/bzw9o8LmIk7PtQUOoqaNqutsqqa5Ti4Wg53/PD3C3YzCq2LSsNEawNitHtPVFx1xa6OXqjxiExgojWuKi2jSHpwfgaI/U3STqgMAJv2XhgUEe q1rqqExhFPBOhYaKTmegkJiyRUSQzyhQmOplRJDOKFCY6mVE6vkhkIne98kGWwcSareyjr2W4qpJcVVoXpZaJimciEhlF8pUWncwoUxhFMhOdwkSnMIoURpnERCX7KHSph8qAkCUJJ9wUiZ5KnadKwygSXMISmBAtE5XCRCQxkSlMZDITmcxEJTORyUxkIhOtYaI1g2J0TKj2xUVZTQY7SNyIycluCp27Mt5FoWGiEpiQBCYikYnUMRGJTISOidQxER0tUuui1LgoNV4qjXtMSmpRBZHI7xfsbq HKxJ8VJrs4ivPD1 Xfo6JTvaaoHNRaPxidD/uLQEAXiIAsD7rvL9Sw0QlDIrVMiEJ0/rsl376tOFPT7QNe0D/h8ds78zg1n3FffMV 9UKduWX7Mov2G  ZJd/JsRvlO1mWeb5reu5r1bYv1zOrvyC/XIFt/IL9usv2XWrbO8tMPzf49Z7HzD981nx9FEAANpZD7ebIyKt94w23jfaMvNXPz4coRulGgpu/m7Vv4iDRAih/w6Vrj5E/DfYPn0KaN DOn9rMIffRCRCampr9UYTx3MAkHeq/O4J33hO2j56aeHIZYUPrjzy   L/558ae7R nWVxoUVxphKo7LOMrHZNqnNPkNvn6lnZ nZmW32qc32VxttsXWWyEpzcKn lXMt/zrW8I8DVY9nlD4Wf/7B7048sPLIiM KmGmJY5fvMlo5WQZeEGpq6lrbnIwK7o5SCgCPzM90VSe6qjQuSt2QWJ1jnjbHI7v658jqBWervaI1Lkqdm0rrqk6 Z2YaSP19BOBYbLOxT7 TxUQlecfoBqm0g1Rad7XWPUbnHpvoHqNzj0ls/zZG5x6jdY/ROb71jUv0Vev2nW4AWf5h9wXXKI2rQuceo3NVad3Vjldq3WMS21eM1bnH6NzVOne11l2tG6TS k1K8lCmzt9QKAiiwWx5ZHYqE6H1iEl0Venc1Fr3GK1HjNYjLtEjLtEjVucRo/OI1XnEaN1jdK5KrZtK4xmTOCgicUdeCcgEAD7efpSJShyk0g6K0bmqtINiOk6hfY8ad7Xj HVuaq2rSusVl8iEp7z8/q4Wo1UQyKNvZrmqk1wVCS5KjY9am3a0qv0CEWld jk3ZZpXnNZNofGNTfw26yIA8CIFgDW7zvurtS4KzaAYrVu45tVv9vfx3LLjxw0P/8Ew6lHjI4/qb73bfvcIYdSD/PBR3PDR/IhRwohRtuGj4IGR4v5d4pE91uEjxPtGcsNHcSNGcyNGCyNGCQ MFkaMtt03Sn/fw2TYA9ZYpWwzOG6X9ncQJEtIuG34w6b7HjLHTMF6OEIIIYR 5bQLbnzuvdla4rs3 l25WWAOv7nYWbaiqtLOsqIkAcg/Zh/zj/7Sf6b20RVHH1157HerjwYmXVTtq4g6VB11pC7ydJP6UtuUcsOMKtPcGvP8WvNrNeZ51aZZlYZppfqJF9uUZ5pDj9ePLah5Pqe61p2zAAAgAElEQVTyyfSSv8Sfe yH4t tOf7gV8c85qb 5b3Ei7WtAECJ3KbXV1XXUEoGUtB2vCR0 X4mQjNIrXNV6DwiEg6fq4ZrqYeXVDUx4TrXaN0glZaJ0v393d28IF2tDu/o0F7/v/PSXaJTmMgEN4VmkFLjptS6qbRuKq2bUuOm1LgpHN9q3JQaN5XWI0brrtAOm6A7cqlZlmUQ Umr8j1USUyEzlWhGaTueKVS46ZMcFNp2jel0ropNO4qrbtK6xWbyESmLdp0hIgSACQdLr8zTsNEpbhEawapdW6KBLfohEFK7SClZpAyYZBC46bQuEUluCkSXJUaJiJ kDJ9wsqDJisHAFSWKc qv8pzV6YwkYmuCu0gteOwte1N5fha46bSuCk0TEQCE5Xyu3lZhWdrgQiUymOW5DBRiZ7RCa5RCe5RmuOXm9uvjiRs3XuRic7wnZjoFqkJiEncnlsCAJxIAWDX0Qp/pcYlUuMZq2FCEt/dXEh6xWBSXmJ89kkybJQw/CFh5CPs8IfYEaPZ4aPZEaPZEQ ywx 03zeKHz5S2JMmZO3U33M/d 8o /AH2RHtL DuH2UfMZodMZof aD13y K fsIdHk3KSVAbXOnw133k EP2pd/DgO VRBCCCGEfpF4Gyx75sZH35unffYMiOyNflduFpjDbzoGg6GhsYnlBUJlkZBvUg8PVq0cMkf755XH/rT6xBMbTsSllyiyy1/OLovIr55wrH7aqcY555pfv9C64GLLggutb55vmXe2aebJxleP1KkKqsNyK8dmlj2fXPLUjrOP/3Dy8fXFj31z3Hd 2uPvaY U1AEAlanFZiuvqLRYnE5X3qdj52rvnqBl1Cke6sTwT3PtdraPCb2cI6Ko/irfPyZxkDr50amJmYcvAwC92uqOF5wsaQ5eknP3qzq3mCT3mBQXdRKjTmLUyR2t/WsXdZKXOtFNneijSnx/cxHLtc9Mztm5TxKKH5 f4atOGHRl3a4bSWLUyYwqyVOd7KFOclcmPvHmnlOXm0DiKZVBYJPyS599Z7evMmFQXKpXbKpXTLKnOsVLnewZk QVk wVm IdmzxIneSu0o6akjR9zaHaJoujLOy4Przd/uYPRx bleYdo 3YaQqjTmZiUhh1ChOb4vjWLSZ5xORExWf7j5yr6ezAk3q47MFpyberUwKUmtnfFpAu872X1Rr uiDLQ5Xor0hUfLa/RW Fjv78dpstZkWeZ7TGVZX42OyM4xfrQO4587lMBD5TZ50 2zbzNeuMOZbpsy0z5limzbJOn22ZNts6a555wlTbF5/JdhNwBvuSxdbZ86yz5llnzrVOn22bOcc6a5519mvWea xK5ZKF07J0GtqNwDp/HHLgnm2JR9QY8MA7xOEEEIIoV w3DU3Pv3ePC1v/Y1 P24imMNvOpIk1dTU1jc02uwspTKl9Luso/e umrI9K1/ aroyQ2n/u 7k89vOxOUdDE66/LE3IqZ dXzC2sXHK1791j9wqP17xypfeNwzZwD1VNyKtS7S8NTS8ZpLjy/9cwzP5x 6rvTj31ZNGRe4r8WJx2/XA8AokTMFkt5ZaXJZIJrCeEAALKcXFD2 pYTnyafbWq7tgzvYLWx67POv7X1ZMHpWpmIA1yrI1iy2cerF2lOz9l4bO7mE3M2nZiz cScji/mbj45Z/OJ17acfG/7qTk/HPsq/azRwnYctQwAIHHnK1s27rv82ubjczafmLu5c/WT7RvZdGLOphOvbT4 d PxxZozl6raOuu3siyDLFc3mbbnlb x5cSHO058GH/y/R0nP9hx4v0dxz/YefzD BOLE068te348tSLB0/XUlHsenHavyBi8cXGDXtL5m4 PnfLyblbTs7ZfHLO5hNzNp cs/nk3M0nZm088VHSuZyT1SLHdT9/8eCZ iU7T3y/ 4IkdH/mGSWnSpve3Xp8Tdq5qkZzt2eMUVLfYv4m4/w724qPXqgH51ebAgFKZUGQeR4EQeZ5RwNBoCzb5WUUKAFRBEFwNFkUZVGU5SufC/S5fTuIdsBBQQghhBD6zdg6/cYH4JuhbZt1o9 Jmwvm8JuODCAKYn19vclsYTnO0X94V9GFZ9/eeMeU7/ 4ZO8LP5wau/1caPy56MTzE9NLZu4ufT2n4p28ykUHqxYdqHxvf VbORVzd5dNTS JSboYkXAuaPvZMVvO/nPDyUcW77vvtfjJ3 4prW8DAI4XOI5vbGrR66/ywPCf5TT/i91J5ErGu p2egbgAVTd 18degyDJ0J7owIQvv2/hAf5SsfvHnsceOd/h67n2/Fj0emjvDuW9z13ff jsq/2eHCZUpBlALm/XuWUAnWyl84ifK9qPEIIIYTQrxOVYFXgjY/BN7atCsbp2XrAHH6TopRW19QazWYqU47jAeBybcvbP2Q9Nve7UW/sfHJFbtiW0xOSSmZklM3LKnsru/z9nIqPcysW7yv/cF/5wj1lb2Zdnp1 eWrK5RjtpfE/nPrr8ryH39G98EnSj3tPme0cALAcDwBV1TXNLS3wn6ZiQmVZlimVrynZXjlHWSZElmUg5Bo6tHeuK9Grr R4BZV7HqHjsPvIt33vq70I3xWhsnS1SekIlYmTg5RlmRDae7Pd9ktlifRxbR2H3edl7 cdobJMqSzLcv87vfJs8D7bQF7Zv4G8BiGEEELo10QmsG3WjQ/DN6Y9Bdtndy1QIQfM4TcvluNOFp qra8HABvLAQAniDknS2avS3924ZbH393 r8 zFBuPzE6 sHB32dL9VV8erP0qv3b5geqPcyrfziydrj0X9n3Rs59n//3DpLHLkpcnFZyvagIAmVJO4AHg/Pnzly X3thz/O8NvB7 823fmZ9vv9e58wJCCCGEEPpv5a6GT39j07Ytewb2r7vR1/0mhTn8JiLLsiiKLMuazeampmaDwVBbW5uTs6/k0iUA4ARBEkUAMFpsBefKv0k OHtdWuRn2tBlOvWq9Gnf7Xl924G3t fP33xg6nc5ylWZ4V kTFyd8e7WnG37T52vbiKUAoDNzkoSFUSpsOhIYWGhzWZra2vT6/U2m00QBEIGNF86QgghhBBC6JpxZoifD0ufuvEJ edunz4FCa8DZ73RV/zmhTn8pkAIsdvter2 oaGhvLz83Llzx44dO3jwYGFhYWFhoVarzdmXazCaAIDjBcfYWlGUmvTmkyXVe46eS84/tXPvka3Zhduyi7bvKdIeOJFReCb3ZElJTbPRYpMpBQBJknhRBIDSsvKUtLT09PTi4uKCgoLCwsJTp05dunSpqqqqubnZbDZzHYPSEUIIIYQQQj8xKsFRLfz4Kqx4AT59 sZn5p8sez8NK16AjRPhuBZHg18V5vAbTJZljuMcpe/S0tLTp08XFRXt378/MzMzKSlpy5YtW7Zs2bp168qvv/7u  8O5B8ymMwAQGWgRO6c7EqmVBRFO8uxHM9yPCHSlXmwCJE6QnV1TW1aesbqtWvXr1 /c fOzZs379ixIy0tbc ePQcOHDhy5MjZs2dLS0vr6ur0ej3LsvRqs3YhhBBCCCGEELpWmMNvMJ7n9Xp9XV3d5cuXz5w5U1hYmJubm56ertFoNm/e/O23365YsWLp0qWLFy9 77333nxzwWeff56UnFpWXtE52xaVZeqYGlsGkCk4vu0yWbbVbj9xsnjz5s0ffPDBggULPvroo8WLFy9btmzlypUbNmzYtm2bVqvNyMjIyckpKCg4efLkxYsXHbVxm82GhXGEEEIIIYQQ mlhDr/BHDm8vr6 tLT01KlThw8f3rdvX0ZGhkaj2bhx49q1a1esWLF48eK333573rx5s2fPnjRpUmxs7KxZsz7  OOtW7cVFh2trqk1mEw2O8sLoiBKHC YrbZWveFyWVn23r1r1q5buPC9SZMmx8bGTps2bfbs2fPnz3/nnXc  eSTL774Ys2aNRs3btyxY0dKSsqePXsOHjx4/Pjxc fOlZWV1dfXG41Gnudv9BVCCCGEEEIIoV8VzOE3nqNfuqMkfurUqaKiotzc3F27dmm12i1btqxfv/7rr79etmzZ   /v2DBgrlz506fPv3VV1 NioqKjIxUq2MmT5ky//XXF7z19sJFixYtWvTuu    eZbc bOnTRpUlRUVHhYuEKhePXVV6dNmzZz5sz58 e/9957S5YsWbFixZo1a3788cft27frdLqsrKy8vLyioqLTp0 XlJRUV1e3tLTY7Xbsmo4QQgghhBBCPy3M4TcFSqndbm9ra6urq3MUxo8cOXLgwIHdu3enpKTEx8dv2rRp/fr1q1atWr58 SeffPLhhx8uXLhwwYIF8 fPnzNnzsyZM6dOnTplypTJkydPmTJl2rRp06dPnz179rx5815//fW33npr4cKFH3zwwdKlS7/44otVq1Zt2LBhy5YtCQkJKSkpWVlZ /btO3z48IkTJy5cuFBRUdHU1GQymXiex7nTEUIIIYQQQugnhzn85iJJkmPi9Pr6 vLy8gsXLhQXFxcWFubl5e3Zsyc9PT0xMTE Pn7btm2bNm36/vvvv/322zVr1qxateqbb75ZuXLl119/7fjv119//c0336xevXrdunUbNmz48ccft2zZEh8fn5iYmJaW5sje fn5R44cOXXqlCN NzQ0OB5gJorijb4MCCGEEEIIIfSrhTn8JiXLsiRJPM9bLBaDwdDU1FRTU1NWVnbp0qWzZ88WFxcfO3asqKiooKAgPz8/Ly8vNzd3X3e5ubn79 8/ePCg4 FkR48eLS4uPnPmzIULF8rKyqqrq 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 MIcjhBBCCCGEEELXD ZwhBBCCCGEEELo vnF5HDZiRt9XAghhBBCCCGE0DXAHI4QQgghhBBCCF0/mMMRQgghhBBCCKHrB3M4QgghhBBCCCF0/WAORwghhBBCCCGErh/M4QghhBBCCCGE0PXzi8nhCCGEEEIIIYTQrwDmcIQQQgghhBBC6PrBHI4QQgghhBBCCF0/mMMRQgghhBBCCKHrB3M4QgghhBBCCCF0/TAgg0yBUJAooUQESQBRAFEEKgAVgIpAKcgAtL2JBCgBWQZon6pcAuBk2QYEQAIQAQQAHkBob44X9m6/NX1O7Y7zvSOEEEIIIYTQbw0jCWJnOJYBeAAbgKkjR4sgi0AkEAmIFDgKHMgSyBLIVCaUSgAE2lM62ABsMrAEeAFEDiQ7UBtQzOEIIYQQQgghhFAnRpgdRlcvkI9uF xnLKA3A5UAQATgOsraIsiEiiBJIAoggo0FXgBJAiqBLAFQCYgAEpV5GQQZRADaHrVp1y9lR8McjhBCCCGEEELot4xpGsMYxg6yjxnGhf/RNifUvmEJLd4N5hIraeXBLADLg8QB2AGsADYACcwSWAmwMoiUUiq1d0R31M8lgI4auaMju TYjSzLv9g 2PQa27VuByGEEEIIIYTQbwgD44bC2FvglSHSi37sv33sL/nZxg9hw25rWKKwbpgH2WvhYja0XQK GYCTQBIodERvcORzG1AbUBA7IjgVZZmlYCFgFsF4o0 wJ/makWtsfXOkblkmlEqUSrJMMIcjhBBCCCGE0G8QQ8bfwo8fwo7354J8pCAfCPSEcR4wxh2eYeA5d3h5iC1stGHKU6YP1MKG90C70lx7iWuuAnMLcBbgeRBEECkIYAfgAAQAAgAyXJm2rffQcCoDveba LXn575RJ5yuAOK1Nac5XJJBpLJAKE8oT2VHH37pZ3hPEUIIIYQQQgjdvBgazNAgFxrsToK9hZAAe8hQc/CtxuDb7LFedrW3LdLLGuhpe8nD/oIPfWEovHiHFOQrKu/mZj1h/TjC P37pqxt9lOFQlUpSDVA6gH0jt7rjhjOd6buzqngCCWiJPLCT5WrrxVxwlk p7Jwbc3ZZjpCuEQ4iXBdojhCCCGEEEIIod8QxhoySAr2gHGeMMYTXvGAce5cmKc1yot96XZh7G1y0G0QOhRCfCHYHYIYCGZgjDeM8YQxHvAyI7zE8C8zQiAjhzHCi8No1P/AG2Ng3Tw5 1vxYratpdhkK6USkUnndG0yESWB4zk7e615 KfK4ZITzo7HUb6 huaEI4dLhBMlVpRYiXCYwxFCCCGEEELoN4ihgT6dTQ7y7Wx8kCcf5CkEe4khviTMn4YNlsOHyOFDSLC3o9EQHxriI4f6OpoY5A7BXhDsDWO96L9d X8x/Auu4svuwhiGe8ldCB3GRwTAeFcY68NOediw6hVIm0wOTIXcifKn/wfv/gE  hO76Pew6C w9ElY iQsexqWPQ2fPdP xadPwZJgWBIMS4La29KO9tnf4bN/wKf/gE//AUv/Dsv ASuegi fkT77p/TpM9KSp2HJs7D0OVj6L1jyHHz8LHn7b TD5 XPg lXCvKlknweBksDYckYuvo52K6C3I/hvAbqD4PhLJhLwFba1JRmth5i2XNEarCzTXpjtSC3EGgTrXqZCgA8UANwZhCAUDADcHIbL7ZJgh6IXSScTeStVOYAOCrxEogySGCVwCgBCDLwYLCCkQVRApAJgOjo1g8UOBFsMoiyYwD5lS797ePPu76FvZcghBBCCCGEELppOc3hcoS/HOFPw/2kUD8h2IcP9GHHebHjvCByMEQOhogACPeHMD9HCKchPhDsRYI8uMBBfIgXjfSHyKEQOhjG 4mT7iSB/vLzvtx4f2tMAF04CraMk7NnQXy0NT3avuOVprhbzOM8WoM9GwI9 EA/21h/21h/ 7gA 7gAdvxgR7OPCzCH 5rDfY2h3m0hXm0hXm1h3vpwH0OErzFqsDFqsClqsDlysCkiwBDmpw/11Yf6kvDBQoifPdjHEuxtDvUxRfhZFIMtqiHiZE9hoien9LBEuLVGuDbGejbNG9r23p3GtX z7hjP7Z3Pn/yGvxxvK0 1VqRbK9IhPRR2hZDUsdKuUDYzxrZ7Lhz9Cs5uERtO2pqPWQ0nBf1Z2lgs1x6mzUXEfLoViAkEtv2xbzyAJAHwFCQAiQKlINMmkOrBLoIdgJPaB4lLPKFGSdaLYJGACgAySI5h9DIF6pjTTQaQxT4jN ZwhBBCCCGEEPqlcJrD7eMGsePduUAPPshbDPGVQvxp2GAaNlgK8upsnbVxEuwNQV5yiBcf7mOJ8LZE HKhvnKwHwQFcGPu4sd48hPulteEcjolm/wiZIVyCTFSciSbqyaJ4y2Tb4dgX4gMIGG EDQEwodA2OD2Fj4EwodAxFCIGAoRd0L4MAi7A8Juh7DbIfwOiBgGkXdC1C0Q3dluhahbIfJWCL8VlN6g9oU4f5joDxN8SZy3EOvJxXkK0f5itC9RBcC02 HdB2HV32HHK5AWBvsnw7EFcPkrqNsGjalQn0ark WqJNgVCJnjxV3jyAE1OfqadPozKN8JNVlQu81W/425ZT3fmGy/sLblYJw f5x4aiJb IFw5AO 6EOh8HM4Ew91p8FkASuIUgkVzUABCMgSSBzwHPCiHeRWAItjKH17k2WZCgDdJreTZZBlAoA5HCGEEEIIIYR 2ZzmcDHQUwz0lIK8pCAfEuxLQ/wdrbNTuqMSDmF EO4P4f4w3ouM9xTHewjBPmKonxAeYA/1tQZ7s2PvEufezW4fC3WJUnlCbUo4m/yCkBRqTAoyHYi2al9omRggBbpxER7mYDc6xk2ICeDV/pzKz9F4tb8QEyDGDoZIV0eTo9objXaVFW6gDpDV/pLKl1N4CwpvOcoHIn0g3JuPGSTEugux7pzaza50sStd JhB0gRP4/Tb2EUjYcMTkPb/YN84PjfEvjfSvltJz3wBl9ZBxQ65KkksT Uup3AXEvnzifzBcKEgTjr2FpSshpqdUr2Oa9TZmrVySQ5fryHWHDCVw6Vsc 6r7J5/QkEkHJ4GBdF091 tWwPs3zHyDk9Iu43ddZd4Yj6cXwnVu0B/DrhmIlt5MNugSQDKg8gCzwInyOKVh8IRkCWQaUcUb6 QYw5HCCGEEEIIoV82pzkcwvwc3c5piB8J9pWCfKUgXzHQx9EdveNHPjTEx5HMuUAPCPWD8FshaDCM9bGF Jgn3maddz 3/llZ8w9jZiw0ngRTo7FgObsnyp4ZKOiChNwo  ZnW6I95PFufLSXTe0DUf4Q6Q0RXhDu2d4ivCDSG6J8SKS7FO1BFJ5U6UVUXkTlJSo9RaUnifMncf5SnD ZECDF Utx/lKsnxTrB7FDQT2YqP1sKm9LnC8/63ZYOAqW/QF0IbA7CvKV1rzwquyQij0qc9ECuPAFqUmgdUlSXZpYk8lXZooVWbQyG2py4PJ6uLQJypKhci9U5clVuVJlllS7Syg9zbXmi Il4Fiov0jPLIajUXD0VfnCZCibAOdeEbMflrYMgY1DYNvtfMJd9vVe3BZPPvkWdt8j7JGX Ivz5NrvoSUHiA2o2P4ocRmoDBLlJWIDKsOV7uiOJ8FJpOO5aF3fQhwfjhBCCCGEEEK/IE5zuBToSYK8aLC3HOwHIf4QOhjChkDYkK790qUgL0fZXAz0FEN8ITQAggPoeF82zM827R7ps8dhy4uWvEDYM8aoUXNlhQKAyJbAyeXCtlDYGQ5ZSlj7pD3EE8a4yyEelnAPKcgLwj0hzKO9dUbxCC8IvR3C7oDwYRBxJ0TeBZF3QeSdcsQwKdoDFF6g8gWVL6h9BLWXPdbLPMHLEOJlVQ/l546QFj8mrf2HvPPfsDsEDkRDZiTsioI0NaRNlXe/DoeWw4UtUJvG1iRytUlcbQpXk87V7OLr90DbQTAXCs27bfVJbNNOe MmW 139ppN9qqdpDEN9OcF9piZnLHYq4S2o3LtN7RkJl882X4qhi2ZwJar7Cdf4LN x lutab7mvb5QL4rFDD0MMPlD7YdfNB  CnxSBwc 1i88CFc/g6qD0FbC7AAFDiQTGAB2Q4ggkyJKPGCxBNJAiKC2Hv2eMeSG30jIYQQQgghhBAaEKc5nAZ7t7cgXznYTw72d7Su/dKvdEqPCIAQf9s4j Zgd8PUO8Rlf4Ltr0BGGGSFm5LHQGoopE6xVmW2Am2Veag/AodXwdZgSIm0f/FXNtALAgMgIoCLHgwRQySFt6MRpU/XRsMYGsZI4YwUzkiRDIlyodGuROkmKbwh2gcifSDMUwwdZFF46Kf4tcwd2rb4EeuX/ytu qecMlbMDrbkBrfsD6zbPw7y/0X2/EtMHwN7JsGxxVD6PVRvF6t2slXZQm2OVJ8rNhzgmw4Lbccly1mZK4XaSqH8DK05QWsKoLYAao9CxUmoLwFDK7B6u2S0sq3EXA6GAmhOkWo2gUHDWhIs1u2kYSUcmwTpf4aMIZA/SH/qNvP5W9hLvxcuhZPSabT6Vbl KtS rc8JN 0NtedGigVT4fRSqEoFUymIrGCrAtoGYBN4q52z8UQSgNo6novW9YlujiU3 kZCCCGEEEIIITQgTnM4CfJqb4E JNCHBvm1ty590buWxKUX3GDCMPj0cdj5MmSHC3vD7FlBtowgyJwImijQxcLlLUD0IgEAkRWOQ9ZEITeuaeVfm4LcIdCfj/C3qIZQ1W0Q6glhXhDuDeHeEOHT/kWYF1H7OQaBs9FerNKbV/sKEwKkV4dYVd6CwptGeEG4l6z2l ffA1/ EbY A/sjYF8Y7AmGzPGQPgbSx0JmIGSH8BkvsHvDbUWvsZe EepT IZcY2Vuy4W9UH8Omi BvgzMVWCqIZYGkdULvBXsZ/mWYrH1kthSTvUVYK0ghtNgOw3N5WBvk8EskErJchr0x8GQRw3p0HCYbTmkt Zz7C6o/0Q6/Rx7PoBvZODsc1D2N6h5EepnQOsbYJzEGSZbmt6E8vfh7Ew4FAy7n5UznyE5QWLRdOH0u831RTxbDqAXRRMn2ESZiiCbRa7zUeddQ7gkSTf6RkIIIYQQQgghNCCMI2Z3hG3fztZlOnRfMt4bxvnAWD8YF2CM8hYifCHUH4ID5GA/IchXDvSDcf61Xz1h/uH/QXIYZCphVzSkhEFKGKRFyOnjpaQIsj0caveJsl7kqzlJBKulFerYtDdhxjCI8BJD/fhwD4hyp6EevNJPiPYVIrylUC8I9YYQHwjxhRA/LsybU/hycYO5iQH2GF8 2lMOdYcgV/7VW40Th1gW3A9rngZNkJgUJWVNgoI3pep49vgn5gylLfkVYXeQlBvG7hlrSn22edcssXAJlG2CmmRSnmy nGSvy6aGfJlrlLlG4JuArZftddReA7YasNWA0QqN aDfyp5fCtVaWnOIbz7a2rSPa0izthzg7eck9gLful9oSpOMu1hTJlj2grVQtOaIlmOy6YjVEGNreRIaE4DbA2QVFdZQ64/U8j4YZkHja1A3C5omQfVEelZNDoXLe4Mg xXY/RxkPgk5/7BvfaJt1XOQ/yno8yip4NlG4O3UDiABCJRynEwlGagE1ErtBCTHA88EAAmAOF30LX4AACAASURBVAacU5Bl0me70TceQgghhBBCCP1GOc3hjnK3EOwlhviSYF852B C/CHIXxrnIYX5S5GDpfHe5N/uUliA8PbDwrqnID0KMqIgLYIkBnOa8ZxmvJQSChmRcloQSY4kO0KhNkeUjSJfy0kiWE1m3gT28w3vPdP4PAMRPnSstxR6ixTmD1G EO4FYV4Q4QNRvqDwoyo/NtoLIrwh3BtCfSDYl4YHiDG38TOG86 P5pf/CTY CxmvQPY4S3aIKXcyf QjOLMaKlKEoiVCdhTsHUP2jbVkBVuylHLuVCj5Ci6tIpd FC9rhco9tOUo2C8BqQKhGfgmytYRaw2xVcvWarDVgK2Ka7hgq0iUK5a3HHyVO7FQuPitWJ9kqE8S63dY6tJZw1FiPi23HZJbsogpk7NmcrblEruNF7RUOApCKfCrgI8C7i1J3ATcYeALCb as08SjNHQOguaF7P179gr3rCcnmHMj7PuixbyouFgFOSHG8 oYc94y7t31U8OaFj vFCiYcFcBwDERMDGAmEBJBFAEEHmgZpAFkGWgBLoMmUbxRyOEEIIIYQQQjcZpzlcDvGBMD IGALhg6UQfyHIlw/04YP9yXhv8WUP9mV3a7ifZe4I 8q/Srpx8r5oKSlESgohqWGQEQlZ0ZAVTTMihPQwOS2IpkSQHYFQvVuUjRJfz0ki2I12iwCyZDm0pXnGKBjDQMhdEPWAFOoHCh8I94QoH4jypaHuQqQHp/I2Kt3FIFcS4k7DfeS4O R5o HTv8EPL4EmFPaEQF6YkDeuMfvlmv1KU/HHtGwnVO2B0kx7/ieW9DDbrudNWWNbdk wH/wIzm6Cxq2kcqv5crylIltqPQNcPYh6EPRA2oBvkCzVgqmSmCtla7VsrQRLJac/J9btgtIVxuxwdr CnHgTqr8XajVy9Ua2MoGtzyatedCcDa1pYMoSbDmCKUuy50v8CSJVglBNxJ2cMM7KD7OSRdTaDJwEcpIgLBKsM4lJJesnCM1zpfqZYlkcVxxqLxrDFbzCFYxlD45ldz1Ok14Qt6ogdzWU5vL607z5PFgu8lKZyV5tFew2AJMMdgAJRF4wg0BBIiCJQASgAsiiBLIE0F4W76MhhBBCCCGEELoBnOZwCAuQg/3IeG95nA M94XgAAgdCqFDbS958MH dPoI8uXf ZTx7H6FkB1Jk4KFpGA OVhMDSXp4SQzkmRG8ulh9pRgmhoqp4aTnWOhOl2UTRLfzIoC2NsIBQPHgtAEed 0zXrMEDSUBAVAsKctyp2LcAelH0T5ioEubLALp/SyqbzYSYOF1  mnz8Gm5 FtHGQHQrZ4ZAdKac9b9X9qzV5nClvFjm/Eip1csVuvmSfXLdfPP jVLiQHnlTPvc5LdsBVXugusBWu8tWn8M3H5VMl4FvkkUjzxus9hYQm4GtF81VorGcmCtla6VsrqCmcsFSI9cfhvPruEwVzRwv74 D819DaRKUxUN1olSvFWs30up10LgJTLuJtYhac0V L6GnZTADsVLxoiTs4Lm37fJ2wtmAB0JyRPKVKCwUbXGcYQxUvwaVc DCJL4o2pobZt2rsO551bx7KpSugjoNNOcBX8FCSyvfyFoawNygFytESz3wPAi8xdZoAJMNqB2AEpBJR5d0IlBZcCRyzOEIIYQQQgghdFPpp1 6Lwn0gXG MN4fggZD4BAS6M N8Zan3i8v YucMF7eE00zIiRdkJgYLKZHyukRNCOCpIeLqaFsSrA9OcieEsylhdKUMMiIoAkvypUpAjUSvo0VBeCarbIBSLOt6RJYK8XC789PGWEYz0CUD6iGQoQvhPuIYV6WcA/7pKHy2w/Ahw/D9n9D4hjICpZzw4T9ofzeIDZzLJf EmSOEzKV5MAiOLsdKnKlqnyh/hBpKyL8GdqyHyqSoHoX6IvBXiVZK2xt57m2S5KlGoQ2kMwyMYmiQZL1BPTANVB7DTFXEnMltVSApZKaSyVjiWSrkWoPQPFXcrYCsl4SM4PlI4vomR/gUg405UDLNnv5Itul2VCzFPRJsuW4bN0ncIkiPUShRYImQbwsc43AAlACIFLRbOP3mslrLIkhtrckw/vQMgMapoplcbbTasuxifypt6HkSyhbX9dWLYMVQC/y1Va 2iw2i4QT7QIvNdn1l6G6kD34nTV9MZxPAMtlkOw8gKOJAASAAJVA5CmHORwhhBBCCCGEbipOczg31gNCAiBsKAT62V/2NIX48pPuhQX/QzXjITkM0iIhKUyOD6Y7g SkSMiKEXRBJDkUMiJhVxTNiJDSwkh6uLQrgiSHQ2YU1TxPKjQCMRPeyIoC8A0mUgekkq0/3WJuJqTOmrWwcfq9ljBfGOstBfnwqqH83OH08z/DxucgaQxkBNpyFdzeaDEjXNCFcJoQe1IYmx0jHJik3zdTKv4S6naD8QKYKyVrmcidE6Vio3jZ1HqMrT4I9afAUMdams3Wequ9UubMILBABJA4KlolYqDQAtBC7TXUUkUtVdRSAdYqsFWAqZQaSoAvkxpS ZNvk7wguucFS/rL1rzJ1qJ35dIiaCuEth3Wy69bz6pI2WxoXEMN6WC4AJZLVCwVoNQORQay3S7kAg8gAYAZCBXYWiv5wErGiJY3Qb9JsG6XrBrBoOObMqTmfDBfAqENCMuBUQKOJxJHgADl2WZgy8B23t50idByoAf1STE1E3356ffBxsnk9E7O3kCpWQZRAuBlmRUFQkSQJRwfjhBCCCGEEEI3Fef18HE ZJyPMN7bFOjdqhpifvth2Phv2Btjy1GS5HDYEQIJ4ZChhj2xcooStoVCehSkR0JaBKSGk RQkhxK08IhI1JKioCsSKr5p1S UyBmyltYUQC BsAqW8pAqjW0lZvN9WC5bNMsujzrz8LskfDh/8Kaf4JmHOQoxJzItvSxrWljqpIC29IVfPZ0yH0D8haRQ5 KJ74Rzn8HhiNgOwu2ErvhnKntLGspEeyXOMu5elONqfW81HQUWk6CqYywDQJbz9mrCG kvIXyNlmwy4KVCgYqthKh4UoIt1SCrQIs5WAuA1MJ2CqEOq3 2AzrgSB X7h1Txx7 DXLsXl87SHQF8gtyVzpp L5GeTiRKFmPq//BMw/gq0MxFoKZylc4uGABAdAZmVioqQJJBEEIot7eGGuYJ0ObSst7F5BKKDiaVksB9oCYCPAs8CJQGQQgViJrRGoHsQGIE3EVgmWZsJVy5Zc676psOohWDWSX/2Xyh8C7WdW0loNsMUgN/OSjWVZECQglFKpz3ajbzyEEEIIIYQQ o1yPj48eDD/sodlnDeZMQJW/xMyIq054RW7x8DOcEiKFHcp7BlRQmKknBAB2ihIUUJSGCSGyokhkBwGaRGOQE5TwqSkCNgdRbXPimU7BGJtz FCFdg4Q2udRX8RrOdJUyXYCZgb6K4lQvw42Kvic5VNe8OacyOadwWZ04IhbwLsmwZFb8GFz2jFd2zVTrY6k9QXQFMxpzewxkbWXM7ZzlPuPHBlYK6AxjILJwLfBG2FQkUyX78X MsgNcrmahAbQWgF3gC8BVgbcBbgTMAZHN3RZXMFWCrBWg6WcrCUgqUUjK2kIUt/8g1b0WQ4thDO/H/23js6suO 8x0rcRIp0bJl2X722/V5 87bc9bes/v81muvj4O0EtPkTDEHtUglU5QpS5ZFTcsURUsiJcoUh2HAISWKk4FB6gFmMDkPZtCTAAxSd6O70Y2ON4eK3/cHUgO4jW6AHJIj3c pg9O4Xfd3f1X1q1/Vr6vuvT/DYA3iP7EzbSR/2Bnay/o3o c7svt M7LWzN3rag/B6ISdJeyygMlRdNk5sBg4mG24bhd4N hl4WzixmMoPMejbwQDkwiGEjo34AKu7bCCjSxDwSbDcFU4DriAYSHfy8LPWWfX48od7MQdOHwvb11Gjj1qdb3o5k5DqJAAAwzasXlEaFNqPAhPNQUDr4bnbjPhmkAwlH7nbNCnhHDNqBF4VHA6FAzUTG 4mU7x8QHe3T7rZaZlTNcL371csxrwboW3eblZNO0cT5rTFa4dv0H du41f1304nQoOD7pmqbrtbY6T/nvM1O/xlwXRjKNubbRu g3/CH4OmMeVn6ErvhAceW8/NoP6esW0FWLcOsCfOqG7Mob3cf b7z0WTTeKZvXm7tX0h0rsXsdr5 aRMN60bAe9etRv1Y2rBLNq3lovQjdTRvupbX3uw2rEVrpbF3GLr8OUbDsIiMFQQpwi7aatAoxYQ6BFTgtOlRzuI3eF8z6L KXa1G/2my6PdN8q2xeh113kboALr B9FEaCem9tUr8kKGck855FC9A6xVmglpR1 ik2hUUkygYYEloPfbgcSNyiGU7uDlAaJbCBM1Llhc8S3ma8rTgWdAiXAVqD5Q qANCj3EjSc0UsTLEyoIBepJFDpOBZpo84MQOy hRDBySkTf03hdo5k2aDZHEPiR2oP f0HuHM3wL8jWwokwWbEQtnOTiMgiAo5CnJDlCyVaXP0f4z5ndxtUYS 8JBjad4yZlFme24GdrAoFgc5ICVAomXC4sKXVIBSIPnnGtuEsduI3q4bvtltW5I3eQ8Hp58r 5Rx5mB5ah7e9wdCXOP4los2ulNIRfCQQb0jBhW8haSFoiBTAQvI37xv1eOlcqu8IZ6/aaTKN9fhN4r PwWfD2VP11mMj BsThFc8uPV79Fd6N1vf9bTVcB7UUrhkLitKh4HRt35M4/F27 vuC68BIPBhvmtm10W/MEOwze a599xor/gQls3Hut/G6pvNpTfkN9xkfvmP2c//Dm8tQ MG1rDG3rMSdeuwcy3eXIm6dbJ27XhC3bqxtBZ71mDPar5nFd2zku1ZLRrWovFOWr8KTUudrcvYxS3gedNRGSkIpkiqONqQmY8yPQF3mDk5lypU2HCu2OEX3aYH0LiENt6iNd1uNq1y61bKlvvR9SIdbDF7m3n8CPSrzBogxUswO6TeS9UUUdNEizClE/krGO4206dk8RzU8yh2QLnC1Ihr5QWoIEVOi5QVGM9zkQPNw8nBykDth9YPPQozLq2UcDLczXO3wB0NRj SrYjXilSTFWukkRCirbTnl bVTTzzJrQQioeQa AD37O67nT776PpgNC2wD3HRLvgMbg2SAq2DtIj2GFG9zHntLB74SZA4jy9Jxh4 Rw3GTc5szmzce6VQOCVdimYoCNxuBAaRBE8J2haimFOwNVtxQNrxP6H3RMb Pn1/NDfWQeW4OQyHLtV37u8cOAJvWePY0X0dO3GwIthQHBwgEInchignreHSymllB5fTMXvpXOlonucw9j8GzFg 7xNfmMmAb8O3cGPw9/Hcfivg4G9C7z/JwmVNPTj8GvO 99IvJhbHP6uNqgfh19nzCus/AhZtQgrPopbF m3zc/c9zv6j/8CjevcptW0ZYPTvFbZvVTbsYzXrUXdndi2FrXrvFPdatSuRu1q1K1B3WrULUP9EjTc5tatQMMdztZl9NIbYAXbNRgzGNMkVVw9ZeWiRI0Kc4jbw9TNU665kLbaYV76ob1vA2 4TTYvs1tWKvtWaE2386vPIXuIxY9hqANGStoZVuxz1TNWocvKpkihAG0YWg8Kp5E qKQOkdxxFE6geAZGF6w4N/LMsTkxKdUpVTlXwVXQAsw01Di0AegDMAdhDYFkQItgKoRmOnlY3Ug3IfmmTG41ojvcRJNMtSDaQPtfp/FXWPoXyDWgGOJDL1uRjbLv8zzyMAqPwfqxUPYIIwwekTQqTHCS5eIi513C1eEAjAEZnqoPBl4 LywhLCEsyWxBT28ObGxKOly4Qp7dPLpz6ucdNMNJyrQj/FTNxC72p 50T9zK6 4JfvPul78RCATuPXb6CTe6XWodduyN747lqqmvD26sqQkGAoHN4XTzxsArY500PCarJiwh5WgXDo1t2JrojhMZayZ66fjBCv22xC kQ8HA2OeJ/l6ihqeAcEmRR7KkQ8HgSIlG/i8vYZJTGv9nWv4SgTU1k8R4e7XxTW01odHvp6g0Vefx/8frarIOE7vkJkROuvx0PUpPCXvts5taSyXV6VlATwmemniJ9SgUyltUBW0nnzZ6YHILV6ktKhlqNbbkISEdCgZDoWl5y2g1U5 apNWc kL1fbZUzDWxgZLc4ZpRKZNteLaqlq3qmbvYFA3n0i5ezTqpc747jVXJf1bfZB6Ke1a4l3F6d650KDjiMcvX7PTOO3r6dJc45dpj7RioCY8dm6joyg52xobwLOMUplTsFH87uX2qcHEVx8GplTuX4bIab ZdEG/XHa5yAMWsjCpQUsLpXdvrYKXunA4FJxvgjJOSOf8mPrNz8LbPMoPOdKsu1y8qGGoZ9zjjJGdq0aofjDwLOwfvOgsjqaKrep41qYZmP8TP5EVn9DbV Y3ragj2uYbMw9rflctvUpbNz933O/a//ne8uZQ3rlf2rHR3ryC1K0XDWjR/TjRtsOvWmnVrjD1rUbt atq9DrvXoX4Nalejdh3qP4fGDWhYjj238D2f0uvWoH452X0n69wGrjncFdzh3BSkSIy0U4wyJSqNQWbGiZ2mbq6gWxI21c/r554le 9H/RLSfLt9YM1w4x1u7wvQO1DoQvoqKySJkpDKVWYNMH2Qq0mhJFHsl5mzNLHPGqjj2kVebLfjB5xoK3JnYFyFEePWkOAOZzajlmQmmAY3Dz0JJQK1D1oERlxaSThZSYsQGrhhShskimSzjPxSDm51EvUsexDF40gcRHy73fOscul7JLIJxQYUG53MNsTukt2PIf4PGH5Ui35dzz7DRT1jCSHzQhaFVIVUhSwKWRRCE8IYicPD0pbSBrcENQTpa9oY2HzOBI GgoGasC65kmx8MrBxR4qmTbe1JhDY3PaMffJv8MYXAoEHmvb T x9aGMg8NJb65yu76OwH3SA0wRx 2ns9WDg  FcLel8OhgI1JyyQYB0aGPg38MSkGNdUyLdHAwEQ2kxeQCb8BMTn0q D08KyKv8cTlcEwwGx2clJfOssWweckr81fhmstIJSgUJk6c1k3xSSf5Sgd4zD2 VRnzmeBhcOs/10tlD7GQdps2YZ4jDp9TspCtOTFY8ZhPlp1ZeEjw1KTcH9K7YGSyqjLZTT5u2h7BqbSsaamVb8pQw0fIlbVy2XF414C1zbn2huj7r2Va4JjYwse9z6lmzVrWqqp7WxWbqj1UpU1IEr/7 LjbWjP5zVk1WZYV7GWf5OHxaeSp13pl9mse1ptdTRQdbqSEqj1 VKnaStlW5uBnb0av0cxguq/Jm00e6Gcaj6gbQqoxqeit4dm2vgxW7c8nHSvOR0RzhsWik0hA5cxE867OqQWeqpXj3i4qGWrYOZ5rkTK OqgajcoWdtXedjZHMtqt6DnazH Jn9qLVeptqJm l/7w/h2Cfa8g8/N2H3TsW0C/ R2z6DJrvkq13641rlIa1aFgnaleJ7Sv5thVs60qyfRWp28Cb75nYiL5nPerWoXat3L1G7l7D69dgzxrUb0DD51C/gdWuchtW0da1Sujz2Hsv3/tF3t8s4RBAChfc4q5CjDRRB4UahR4Veowag8RIkEwvhICEm77Mzz1n1602tn4GLXfTU/9IYjtIoRPFKJRBqSYcpVco52CqMIak2slyZ1j6KE0coYljJH5M6DHofTx91uoLuf1NbKhNFM7AugSugqmSmaAmqA4nBz2OYp8o9nGln2tRbiSFkxGkKKjGuW4DIDkaPyz665HaL7OnoIahhkX/fsR3OJeChZOPks7vIvcW1FY928qiG6yeVbzn67Tva4X ZcXhx6hzlNIYR4 AIjiEgECOY5DJDGNEphqCgVfC0ga3JNMlVbh7tWljoKZdQaIuGNgUFppkeUEPbw482ZzIMFmAKu3OL1un/xuOPVATuL8 9GdK84PfDTwcOv1DaEeZFTWMjONmQQYReWNj4IlTvU/o7YGNgS GOltgZpCoDwY2lfZtKSFleHMg2JyaPLaXeoZJv5tNG34qMjFnDIbCoWDpnKTckOPNWAZPPctIKHVBk2cRZQROmXlML XUChkviKfypZeYPhZ4ZagwjS5TtgqF8jytGgmempT/jX8GHWahbbnKmtFsvE qZKiVbclTgtcoWn0NeMp8B/uCd58tc7F30AZGcoQmf t51txU9e4H5VSdsVnLZpgmtmx/f7caa7b c2YHUrnCKxmnV/xWpmpm7Lzl5rJVtaNn3VYckaoevypW7KScVbu4cu04ReCch8uKZl 5h00tbFUDaGWjKsUz1vEuZIlrrTjip0PB6tbzSn4dKh 5zWxLM9bn3AadssYzsypzGokqavsOGM8cXP0UrWY/1Zxbp6je483Kd1VwTdfREOxzDZnHly/Sln6ksHax8dif4Kd/g60rZP1a0rRe372CNaxDwwbsXIsd61B7D3bcyV5fzhvXi6YN44k3rqf1a8meNaxhHa9fg4Z12LPe3rW2uPsus 1rsuOp4ol/xcl/xsmn dAJBukAgjsQJnOKzMpwNS61CLR qfdzbYBoEWTCMDXiQDgE2TPmsWCh7kEc/Sb6XxXpo3YhgkIUWkyoUap2wjwv88M8100zB8lQo5sIsdQpFLtgRJ1CAnoc Yssuo/07yHRWjfZQLOtMPthJ0HyoDpcDVYO iCUPlbs40qEqzFmJrmdZaTAmMa56QAgGk2el4mTKF6B0Qu1mw fN3ubMbjVPfdEoW01PfswBn7EM7VW8ag19CUj9kUS/2eResYd/ik3GsAjjBepyDKhc84Fh5RSSFdIlwtHphqDgVfC3AG3wFRBCtw9sjnwZCiWQ3zX5EepP9mUyBBSQOf2jRMH76sNfSrd9lgw8C/h3AGpXLX1tONmJUlA62JXXt4Y MLpK/eT0w9uDDx0evCrVurnds8rwcDLHaMPTi8lGEpzmQ4FA5vDIzeLj32e3N9Le2l4fCtPJS85clY6FKwJI1wTGP874gumqDHt7El5PB3TjBImpg/j507LP9lRTp15TFdn4qjn5GFOOnv64pn9vrcnLaOS13kTBawooaoRaMaKnYW2laby1Ws7WrbyhlqVLU2XMLkWRvR5m1q9M31h7JqVRtZrYgMj o2sNU1vzDmq6lXVVVfF7MrlJbZ8f3/XGqu8/5x9k1VjG2WMc3p1VYyjyhW46rls1c00U w0PbNnGadX Qwlm1lbz9NnaEePa89puKzkzbxn7xXHo0oDaFVG5dEKnl3b62DF7jz VTUx2wwSyh/zLIJ3fY6rUs66ZnaqU68 80SrXHWVb9BqtK3eeKp2QXM1koo1UO4srxqqfoifXRtVXRteer3vh2Cfa8g8d VCbLhZrr4p/5nfGrzlt/IPf1I88z/x2u0I3YPW 9F8j719pbF1pai/C60PofUhcfA eeh HH4Ahx Qh 4XB 9jbffQ/XfzvZ8jjWtY/SratNZufkA/8C0n/Crie43eN9H9ErpfZ/lOCzAEJDPBNUFU4eSkHoc6AOUq1B6h9XGlH4V ocbMYpwaGZCiTJ0zO7eKvtfQ86bIniXGkFCjKFwl T5S7IV BYUryJ7gqWaeDMmhk8h2S6Vf6P2OGoHeh3w7j 5FpB6DDTS6x4ruocPHZeEizEG4RbiKsLJMH Ran9RiQo8JMyGsYe7mBVM414WwXMnBNJHrRu4yzBisqFQuufEDbiKExC/tE48ae29hR1fa7V92Iq/COk6UHTR/QBrNcA/AzMAtAhGIIqM256YQhhQMHOCA5ICBZGMw8EqY2ZJqkiqCFND 80DghbCVRmRbMPCzc2aSWUPMTXMyzOgwG6wNBv65ft9qFr7dOXpfTeCh0InvuZ3/Hgw8F7b6pZUCTYN0c 04zx1C14vBQOBc10M4/flg4MEz/cuKfQ8Ww98NBn58jpssOXZrurSFtCUcCcczDpfhzRV6aRW/V4ZrAjWhkp/5Q2PTj5nGBoxlKPWVM064y149GAqHgl5Df8lVpox8NeES9zi1MJMqxNNXzl7nGX3lLE6paoFoWgErSpjV7Nnz4Cy0rXoqX1HbKYWuUsNyhCdt4Jqq7tvU6h3sC1X9wn0NbMBTg5kNe27r4bPqYrMr1zSxldfDvXhHG6s6//lOrYdPvvAMbTc7i5/WeavxJNU300zSpmX2LGM5HWa RPUuboZ2nKbR2xguK3mbSr90TT9YeQCtaFTereDp9Cu51jJ1O/o5XKmKyl22qgqZ2Tl4Uf2gU02M53G84kg0Y6HKXWKOxvP2HN3cu qMZ81tiJ9bG81uJna9DME 15B57LYPyts hCULseImrLjRXr5IX/sx855PmE//Bf35p7F9rdx7j7Xv3kLbPerJh90Lj HMIzj7KNq/OJrOPIJTAXHiYRx40GlYbdYuoS0b5Mmv4/KLMrYPhU57eD SuzBY56oDioBKJCc6mAKmSzcv9bhU mWxezwUN9UCSJToJ/X8ORAHAsSJKMUQufSqnT5p6YOs2AelhytRO9vPUp002UjitTxej6FjKERhZGHGbeOKo3fC7kL FIs08L5aRBp5dC P7TcH6mnqGLSrcLNwFW5niTno6r0w4rASsIfg5sAUcENKW8LhMIG8VLtksRNWVJo9PH/aGWxw0iHEt9jHP8/334Kjt6uH7tQ6fwT7CFdsuAYI4IDbtmNkLTNGRDukAqkAOqQFSSAJhAmpIdk0HocLUgQ5UhMIBJuuwExKraPpu4FXjkeJkSDRbRsD/95O0qJ9UyDw1NG2zzpnV599JhAIPBoKtyJWuzHw/HmWAU1T7QJVWmE0QAuh8/lg4MtnLj6Mkw8FAw G 9cZfQ8o4a8HA0 2c43yvqZg4NWwwaUh0vXBwMthWN5xuJwcfEy4hrHuWkUcjim3ugW9HE l2Ck8vpus3Dg60wA23SfN5NRKZ0Ke4koqZNrkoazO4 Jm1mGK/PJu1 uUKuO6aQX0klC9hVJd7gAAIABJREFUJtVU7Cy0rTgTn5W2MxpqRVvyljDRFUqOVipXFTLfVl8oa0Jl7fga2sD0yfYcVfWq6opdbOqEprp28RTr2d/f5cYq6z/n0GSVLudtnF4ySwV4G4fXZ89eUE6B6pupnLSKmb3Hr6o9avUuDjO049SLz3G4rDwylmgzUQmVXHfFAbSiUXn3LE8v6nWwYneeUphKocSkn0YqVOPMRfCqz1kNOt4xXmllz2yoZetwpgadKqDKwcjTeKr2rnMzkoo14N0uZWp7FkP8jF60rJHNbiZ2nQzBPteQeWLVjXT5QvuOjzi3f5guuYEvu0Es Qi97YNYfqN738fVJ/ T 9ancOpBdD udz0evfhVvfMO 9IGcf5RnPkqzn6RdDyid3ylcOFxdnaNfSKgHd9onn RDeyUmTZZCPNCrzsYtvpCTrSRptoBhbKMYAo4wDTQorQz3EhyLSrUAWj90Hp5cZAVYkJLwMrAznJ9mJsZuAWSftWItdD0oFTy0PtE8RSLH0PyEvp28oE6N9HiZo8x9QK0Xqgx5AdlPgItguxZEmlk/bt5ZBfr300jdRh4Sfa hfhxFHtgDDh6v2PHhdBGXt/NuQlugGtgCkgRJG8zkwrbIUVip EmYVzF0HE20JpNdjg9NXrTUrR8ih 43 2sYfZVB5oQBucqZQXiphx70LH6idvLaD EOZq4DW5DkNGUmLI5PFDTngZJQe2SaqdQ6l8dPfztULQfTgTiav23xvbTbHumfmNgU3hYSWzZGHi w 6H0SWVk7TQ6qoNxGqmieeDgW E  5029dsDDx4Lv4d5F9A57PBwE/a0e/QI9R6eWwrTrA5IV2pIr0jGHjxnLQoTJauDQZeChPAGJt BgLBUKhmksOauhGo7I9pJXM3hKfckTUuyPPUsWuX7rWZ6oNmloCx3x3L55/u1MIz7nAbV2r8drRpvn6qzmMHJ01tyugwfv7EUkhVU8BKhZq5gNMlVK9JNRU7C20rTeWr1xbehupdh55F8JaQDgWnPym6UrmmTW2nafX2 oJXDU/qs1N4521gmgY1JYszc1TVs6ordbEpGlbbLp5ivfr7u9xYM/jPOTRZxct5GadX5yrbNDN13mm17enXPNqxQjNVkDa1TWd2C54VW5UTLu/iMGM7Trv0XIbLarzZhGKlWWceEysNoKhoVGWbzNt phys1J0nV9KEXys7ISkR4eHISqqo5DKVnEOpqOoHHQ/3ONmSKxhqmZGomkkOpuWtaGmeha1 1JuLkVRVAx5nedZ2uXJV6fEq 65ZzsSujyHY5xoyjyxbQJcvZCsWsWULyJIb6JIP82U3yBUL2Kfmmevnq098Uv/Zf E7P4VD63DuQX75Udb3ILn8CDn3D/z813Hpq7j6RfR8WVx9THR9DVefxsAWxHaLRANLtcrcWag9yF6mgy002kSGzoPrLi8yoYNLUHU8Dhd6TKgDUu H1u8W40RJcD0FJw8nL628dAogCvQemulGIQ41ikIHS7Ua0R1iuBGRWhndQwbr6dA ljkh8hdQ7EUxRotxGIMoXGDxVhndg1gdBusQqxeRGtq/g0SOyMwVqD3U6KHWIHfzkukjCRNJBVMJt7iwiJN1tQi0bhTO0cFW0luL B70/cI6/RNE25CNQ3dBLDipkWCeMYXTAqPDgqUkH4JIjkgblUxNMAvMAnPACTgBs0AUkBxIBu4Q3CGhdAqlkymdXL3K9R6h90tjgJsDUI463U/h8r8gsQ9Khjg5Zg3w7BVqn2H6GVE8xfOtrFBL1e2u0ehYbYg/5SQ/x7J3s Efy0wT1Cau74SzDzJPnA7H2EW015i2gxqnKEkLSEgGASHBQBhUQAUncGdjU lQza9HJ545iJ2g/ED/PqfaAvp48mtRfddHId5XWl63/d3H531HxR82fCriV9f1jN96v/HMo8sXjsThYsUivnwhXzFfrFyA1Yuw/EP4/E3iX37P sEnjef gG7 f1D3l2j7NLoD8vJX2OV/RM83EXkMA19A/6Pof4zHN2F4K/L7kD/Iki32YMiOH6DpU1AuyGSjjNaT AVQxxY2gQXmgqogCpw8t4a4ERd6ROr9Uu8nWkqYOekUpFPgriKIKqjBie4ahChDUK4gcwTJFhFv1KNbtcQvMNiAwToR3U0jtWSwmaZOyPwVaIOuloE9DK2bJw/yWD2itYjVIVZvxn5lRxud6DEydA7FSyOvFoeTA8mD5EGLkiqS6ZybXDhcOJSYEBq3EqRwWRTakTkkEg18cBdSb8re5zLnnhSFBiAhQEEd6BnOKWcOoxZjmuSq5AXwHHiG0wKnBU6LnBYFUwTVRpJktmSmZLqkRU6ywh3iToLZcVK8ytReofdzMyqsmLDizBykRgxmJ0/s4 kGuGdsHtPcYRhdKLYJ5bQotLHcHpmvRbEJ2j6YB2EfIoUn7PzXhPozVtzH9QOcbbPJNsbOgNjC7mHmLlt/ytS/bRovU/cihAQn4JACQkKACOhS6pBO9Sb1GxGGp0Oz25P/vsT3/2 PX4f6u07K8F6r WvR33183n/4cfjbx6 u6xi/8XzmYdVNbNlCsmQ W7FQrr5Rrl7EVy5gK bjvhvwxMfxzO/RH9/sPruIv/BR/OIPsPNP2JG/5GeW4OpDSH1NZB5z4l8hg/ ExDO0uI8XD0j1mCwcZcMH7ESLFQ0ZAyE5fIj1/woD22XiAqjUpbThCGqB6ZIq0s1LOyPMhDQGpRaRej xspIq4AYnKnM1QQ3GDNfRLdiCD8O8wCO73M4aGd1uR/aokRCP7ZGxWkR2iv7tfKCOJQ6J/AWYEddSQQrQ 8jQUae/nvbtFv11cqCBFA5AaUf Ik fFZnTyLej0AklATMJKw03B6qCW0ISLhmVghMTXJVGlAyf5akDfKiRxXeIoe1GYlv2wrf7Wu/QLnzeTr7kWB2myOuwhBCMMUrd0QezUY2RAnFyY3F4YUocTqlOqcppkdMCdTPEHnLMQduIMSPGzLiwk3BT0h2W7jBzM9QZhqRWvqAXeg16Ic uFMw4UzpRbEH2MvL7oW6DuguFg8idhHIQdj20F1nx 0z7KVG2OuavXLHJIruI2w93GOQKaBPoZu5uIs4ORs4IFmfktKA9kqvggIAU4HAF9PfaUN9dym84mpql7Eap9zdVFNCnEtf5AHo92cB7X9XXd3/38Xmf4sfhbx /uq5Prqch2OcaMg rPjoeh7PVi8nK c7KG8jqBfTxxex7N5Of3kw23YRXFmLLjfKtm9ztN1n1H3EO/QfedYvIfoEY3zK1Z4j6BowWRi4Q ww1Tgj9OLTjKBzj6TYSD5k9O8yOZ3HlJSTOQkhVwoIDV5dUk1SDW4STFXZKWHGhR7g24JoZSRVwjROVE1Uyk3OTUt2GyoQKM n271Uv/tTq/gmPbEOm3emvY9E9iNUj2oBoixg6xgsXpNlHHR2kALOfpE6YA01koBmJNiQOGoV2WD3QuvnQCZbcL9IHZe48tDhXYzCG4GTBNEhHggpwKgWjFrgq9X536Lg72OzEaq3YdpLc7SrHaWSLdfwJtD F7h1QrposoyDPpeCjUCmI4A4nJnV0ydXRxHRwA9waSYybjJuc65zrgimM5ImTde00SA6kIEhB0qJgysiJnOuazBvOFWl0Qs0hn2HZczJzEMnjSNchuxvKLqi7RH6rmdpipV jhS0YPsIy33bVe5zCv7jFt4TVROxG4R6W5CL4CYiD4OdBo6BDgl1yxQHD/Z7jvsrcEyBFEICBC5DZrIf7 Pj4 Pj4 Pj4 Pj4zMA8sWwRX7pQrrxRrr7RXbFAX/IBa9UN4q6Pyad/13n248amjzmvLea/XCS3LrR3LVIaFotDC/mZPyE9n3Vzj7ruD4ncwcQ5ThMuu DS05QcFvYhGMegHEfuMDL7rM5fqIe/IU/ CwZawYkqpSspbF1QY RNXSAFuMPCTAg9xrUBV01wMy3d7EgUCqZCaBCawYq64UoDKESNgV9mzn9LPbcRkTed3j0sEkLiEFKnkWqX2YtC6ZT6VWrnpJOG2U zZ z4IZk gWIYhUtarhP6IHJdbuygE61z4o00fRJ6hGhJZqSkmwdTIUzAGXnFN2UWhAYrKjKnZfqgTB8Q2UNQT6DYjfRB9L6O2C7Ej0s1QYy0a8W5ZFwyMbKaDDaepLSltAFn9GHpkkJSgEkwCYqRJImUthAWuDXyUDchrNEkXQkCUAe9wu2AehCJX6H7R TKt9yefxHRH5iRgBP9ARvayQu7HOXZQvZbevYHtPgLDG0nqcdI/kGaeRbKfrgHpVMnSbPgx6U8Kvk5kAIcgELwAUfWm86Dtv0YtX4CqwV2DIRwBldWxXttzD4 Pj4 Pj4 Pj4 PtcB88SSBXzpQqy6CWtuclYs0JZ90F23CA9/kv/g4/azNxmbbiK//JjY9lG2 6Nu6  4p/8DrvwlBlZg6Muk H3X3iLkUSmTzLEdcoqwNsYahdskjQOycFQOHxKpfRjYrrY ajXfi0uvg Z0SAoGyxLUEFQDU0GLcHPSSjIjxrUo0we5EZdWEiQDkpF2RrpZ0DxlGcsypACEEMWwenlTtu1rVttXSH TiB1G5iIK/SjGZDEiij1C6WR6AnoU lWR73CHT6F4BVZMajGmZ2BlMdzlDLSQ6C4ztlON73eLndQpUqfIXEVSbfRpalwD1xxuAwbsOPIdyJ1B4RzUi7B7jdhFa2Cv1reFZGq13CnHSBOlAFPlkghQWRKBT04CEJAYT3zi4xij/xMJIkFHdsgLcA7BAS4zwizwTLsT/Tftyt3F8F1q58Nm//25q8uU3n wEi8ztYGZtbb2OlF/CasO R/R7LdF8XkU98E8AYQEbZQkLPg5IS9xEWHM4AxSSiYTtjgF59vc/BIxHmDm48LeLOl5zlXC4cfhPj4 Pj4 Pj4 Pj4 7wjzsHwxW7KALVsoV99IVy 2Vs9nd30UgT/A0zezZz/GN/82tn0C2z9Odn2MHPw/cOVPnZ77kPom1J9xbQsx90h DrwIGxInhGzhcidYPeyDUE/wzBGS3ItMSG9 UNm2hJ15Dk7CBJUQMB1BDUENMB1MgZsTdpIZMaJFYMVhxGEnQdJwUkwfJHqcW0PgXQ4dsKXicgZGoPQivBn7/kEM7JWJk8j3QctKQ H6MFf6efEKVyJSuQqtWxbCbuacVK4KM2EXE04 K/JDJNph9zYiVStz9bR4HDzKuM2oRanOXIW7BZACSBG0YIMCNuwkHw7TodP2ULs2FFYz3bYbs4tn3cxRODHYhBMQG CCgUjQkSSky4UjxcjqNzwTBxjABbiAEBAcUgASoxLABTiDHEkUYCPROIU0AT0KtYkNv2pHX7X7Hrfjj9PiD EegJ2SShZqGLQZ hvc CHoS3CPwL0sxQmXHedigLN gSGJPEeBYphhiCJu00G4W2B9g q3OfrfECcg2DYhElT4cbiPj4 Pj4 Pj4 Pj887wzy6fIFcupAuXWCvWUxXL2bLP jcf4P93d9nP5xv/ehm6 d/gF99AvUfwf4P8dN/RLv yik8CmMTjDOgRcBgPCtR5EKB7BDilGCHJd0Huh92G5QDIntITx5wjn/f3XErDn8DJGuA2MiCmdwtCFKUVBl5oZekiiBF7hbgDoNk4KShx6HGoA1CG5TFCHJ5aKpN9IJQdRS5zMCMIXMVkTcwsA2DzcicEnqXaw/oLKbJOMwTUht0imkleoD0vI6hFuR6dCULtxN6Ox1uoYndMtkoUgdYqp0OX0HxMrQeGFGYcVeLWuqAow4QY8Ay0sTJCaZwWnTtrGtnGSlA6kISz3StG6zcdV3STehVyruZuMrEVco7Cbvi0stwGoSzhZGfM7pD0iugDjjAGWBBEsixFXppc5lhchBii6SbqPuCSzZT3ijkFSEMQeHQ0Z8MXCkdwShGfg655uX18fHx8fHx8fHx8fH5NWMeWTZfLFkwHofzFR8iDy7g3/sj/Oxm/tPfpps gV/dLGs/6IYWOu1/juQDQn8G7nY4HRAKJOPCBaiQLmSUsU5GTgv3MJyDsI5BPY18uzF00Dr2tPrWLVbr16DFVWEaSIPqpUF4aSguiQGmgRaklZRaBFoEagSFfrtwnOs9sIyRu6cpARGKjTgZOG32HjIje91UC80fYvl2UeyDNgytl ZzJBVTL7xhHf8ndD5P0wcKep8sDpL0ZTJ4iA7Us4GdIlLHo83OQAsbPCnSYVHsoVqMaElXT1IzJewUJyq4AWlBmIJqnKiS6ZDWexWHc F6J5YRPAuZBXJAFjIjeJrzJJwO4exnZBdlrZJdBdcgbAllIg6Xo3G4kHkuUxBvgm2XrAnyJNAL5IW0GSNMWkw6HC6XREJIgAu4hF3r8vr4 Pj4 Pj4 Pj4 PyaMc9dsUAuXciXL3LX3MhWL bLP8gfXCi/98f4wYfx/Mex5fex/WZn14fVlj90uu G/RKs3WD7JD0LmZZSUgoJcEkgNcYSxLlA7GPcPgrzFNQwCp1Qz DyS2Lvfex4EEa6yHSdJ GYkumeybIcl5jUzbtGzFV7uNIPJYpiTBrdsGNwctzUHMu2qbABE4CTl/kuK37EijXb0WY6cADJMAqDoGlYBtQYLj3vtqyTR79I 36hqmcxPMijF0XkKAb2ip7tGNiJeJ0Y2GXEjtpD7bTQy8wkc/LcVeCqINrYlnAGycAJmAvmQtDxzedT0rVuMMYdz4SRJWrBx7QlEC64A0eVboTRc4xfEiIhoQkoDEOT43AphSukKpCFbJT8EHg3pALJAMFhO0LhyHKR40IBLICCs5G74IUQ/o50Hx8fHx8fHx8fHx f6plHVy3CihvFisVk7U101SKx9APivvnY Efie7 F52/G6590t37UbLyZnP1rkX5K0v2wDoG2UdrGRCflmkukgGRCl1LnPOmSi65zhNkHpXlMKGd5LiyLZ9G/FWf/GVdeBtNVZuksBceCsMff3TWRhM0IFdyRXCF2wjWizIxLOweziKIlTcPlBRPDBClgCEYMqR7Et7O bax/D JtGDzMevfTnhZE9hvqebMYgdGHgU2sZQVvWMlPPskH3kR6H/rrMLAHkXrWs0sMNCF5kEZaWT4stB64KTAVI2EtpaBs4l5uISUXgnHBOKdMSu6ZrnWDcU49k2AQDJKP7TMfUxUM4A4Tw1SmuVQ5bA6NIAO4AAUEhByJw6XUJRSgnYvLjCUo1TnnXDICy4UCmZciB6iAAbfoahlpFSFczrkQ4lqX2sfHx8fHx8fHx8fH59eGee7KhXL54pH1cLFqsVzyAXnvfHznD/HjG9lPPq6 /Al95x/yE3 Kvg0i/4JjHoF5GLTFpfUEx1wx4NICoAukgYQQPYydou5 7uwV j6aP0DSR5SBVnLxdXLs2/RiDYhtgtgyA9uGcEcTd8CdiX JCq6BZomdsMy4a2dcV3Udi7sOY0xIIrkCsxtD9bzjX839D sta/X999NT30T3i4jtFJE6N9ZAh1qc4SOFZCdXY0jvFMfvEfWfls3LcfgBt/0x7dTXyZXnZHS7G2uTmSswUjSXBE1C5AADI2vaAuDARFhbGuJCcrxXcbgQzDsxLhiXgknBpCBSEMFdwd2R57BLOBy2ABcSApzDBijAxgrDISngAI5ETIhBwgcJS1AxTGWBQSMwBHckMyFMSJ2ZSS3TZee6Ycf8ONzHx8fHx8fHx8fHx2dWzDNXzKdLF9ClC5zVi XKxVj6Qdx9A/75993vz1ef/YSy9b K0/8bfctF5D6W jcYIWmGQEOUNgkc5rjAeC QAAYhOwQ7zchh4bTCaoG6lw6H3ESo2N9idPwid C7 bM1cB0XnCAPi4zEitMTtxLSSUs3y 1h5uTAFDCF04ILTbhDSJ Xl7eLY0 J/V8goWVGw9 gaYVsuoPsvc08uEo/HdAvPkUHfoXhNkRbta52O9XDB3ewUw9i32fR hm39Zb0ofuGj3/V6H5RZA9LLQJmjYbcMAAbYHLk9WKjDzAru P6/ffM8JH3oo28itwdS7YEJIQEkxhd2JcCUozlH3mN djLzAEmeUGKYWBQIioxKDEsoHPhcM4pcQQ1wFVuJbTMpWLyjJY66 9L9/Hx8fHx8fHx8fHxmRXznNWL2LKFZMl8smqxXLkYt/8WX/cB rWbje8vdF7/r/L4nRh4hEfutq5uYJFvIPeKVOvgtAn7KFi75O2cnIPoAx0EPSzdg8I8AO0wlCPIH5JDbSy6l6VPItLidLyoXd4Nwm1whiIcITgVnEoxuiQrBRs54vIcE6qUNrgNboBmYfVAaXf6djqXN1lHnjD2rLV3fgZ7bsPe1dh/D5rvRGglDd2mN3 qGLpF3X XeeQx58ST6Pt32b0LsX1G 9NDtbdre1aZh76ePvokie8hqYNSuQqiQHIAUnLGHUgupaQj7 wGGCClnFgE90jvN8YVKw3IR95kPqbt2FPZMBGHE8iR16rx0SidFyDzQBbIADlAhbQgXCIdwg3KNQhVullXidi5Hjd39b0ssY Pj4 Pj4 Pj4 Pz3XIPL7hY1h1E1u2kKxaLFcskp dZ6 Yp39hPn7xn3FgJa58Te/6Uu7yerN7Pe97RPR8k W3Qzss1A44l5lzmprHYXVCiwu3RZj7hXJY5k8i1470GSSOydhBkTmNzHHEdrLBg2AwOGEogoEzMj0O54woMAw4DqPMslBMy1SH2b07d/YFNH6GNX7GabjdaVwhWzag9S7Ur8TWz9qhtaLtXhx4EPvuky13Yt867FuGvbfqh29xz3wNnc/q x8Y3PL34sB3kekCAwgb2W3OJNjIQjgMIC8FhACTcDF XEASWRKKj9wgPnbkvaHsy7vF6EK3EBClr/tONwUDNeHxCHwkh2TjcbgULiQBBNKhYKAmzDPgBUkVSSy4NogD5kK6DhQCVUCX0PjgrmDghbCrgBvvVT34vI8YsZy5nx uCQRD6Xc2p4 Pj4 Pj4 Pj8/7l3liyXx 20dw2w1YtshdsWB41YeVL30SP/0rHPkiPfaIc/bztOsRRB/B4MOy707auZIkf8QyP2eZTci9jOxLyL0B 4DFwlD3Qm2DekgWjrLhUyx9DtlOFPssNQ89nrnapifPAAoHYwB1GSCkYKOPGZNEgklQDmq5fRICLjDUg6uv0zNfUUKfMXb/v1bjF5zme/ne5Wj9DPb b4SWouleNHwBzWvRvEI0LeVNt4rGW9GwFHtWYM/qZNvncie/YXT/iue6wRgHTIGCKxm3Gbe5cLhwhSRjN3W/d vbskx6p6g RkqHgoGadp4mPE1FlglFwJRwJMjolnVQLlzGCGPEvyfcZwI/Dvfx8fHx8fHx8fGZDfPEikV82QJx w1YtpCtXmze9VE88X9h06dx lF57lESftS4GDAvPyK6v4yuL HCF9zee3nscRZ9En3fl11B2v00y73u2I28eAjacehnoJ4ThXMifwmFbqi9rBCD3mv2tjqJo2ApznXBXUlsx aUSMEkhITkkGTklmYJEGbrhW4ztp/27iSXXnZObyTHvmTt 2sj9Pdm4x1u4zqx9z7eei9pXW/vXZZrvd9o3SBaVmDv7WhZjv13k4NftY98Rw4fghKGMwRuM8Ft7upc00Xej8NnztkuskzmmCxwqZXG4RJUSMKFO/p4dj8O9xnHj8N9fHx8fHx8fHx8ZsM8e/l8unwBWzqfLZ1Pls1Xl31YWb/IffQP8s//uaxdjjNfwIUvW e/ZJ7/qtPxj/TcN8TF29HzOX71fnR nl/4PL30dZl8makNrHhOamGYV2B2Q  Wahe0bmi9yHVBuywG9rLBg3Ci3C1IZoKblECMPA NETiq1IalmpDaoGENM0MVatZKnShGXtcjm RAA7rb ZnX6Kmf2Ue rbTel2u4pVj/11bL/5IH/lbsu42HbrHrb9cbNqiHv2lefYtZnRwFzkf3XjuABdigDI6EyYUzHoSPbDJ/Fx5yPhNyJIwZIRhKT4lqxv8J14zmGfsqHQoGa2qCgUAgGBw/IR0KjucYiVlGBIydXRIteQkM1JxHkcu 5mBgc6h VKuadpluHP28uV0IJtNNwcDmsJQyHQoGakJj6k9ESOMlqgl5hGgTmo98M02T0mMTUtOhYDAUmpZ3Su2NFcRDKw ZZa5ejiolTBRwqqKVmnLy9 VizokMYzKqqdIpTfC2TG6y2NLTpzeHp8KTxNeURNczGsOknD4 Pj4 Pj4 Pj7XK/OKt3/AWbGAr1wkVizCqhud5fOLSz6YX/ah4SXz2Ff/GC//PZrWi2P32 cesToft3ueQDiAzgfdS6vdy8tY5wbR820M70UxQpUeoffDjMAekGYf13tGkih0wbgiBtto4jjclBAG4zaECUnADbgFqcd5rpum2u3Bo3b0kFvIIdeFwime3qfFGliiGYP7jYstel8Di7ZgMITebTj/nDj0uNx7F5qWk/pP4/BD6H4B eNwUoRbhqSaYBSwJQzBRx6DTgHGQB0ISUbS2JvG3vNnfXfUBAI1YQEIhDcHApvDSIVK4 pgKF0S6KRDwdFIpCTknvg6XBMMBse/Hzu1NDqbesZkgTVhWBLRUDAQCNanQSTaNwcCgWBjUrgi3RgMbAylBdLNwUDNWBw FhhNCJ98memxYOmPBZ6alC57TnycWpJgKF16rYmPZbXyljnt6uWoWsJEAdOzbcoyV5miRmmRxwPpmat0Bgk14bnoWUKp/U1vDk FpxrJJBPEVGOYntPHx8fHx8fHx8fnOmaesfwGunoxW7GQLp0vVy7G6pv4ykV85SJ89gP09t8yPrfQ/fZ/xJb/hdZlOHsnLt2Ns1 TFx7XLz5idD/q9H6DRV5BsRMmZ/ogN LcHGRGjOoDROt11R6iXzWVPhg9buKkmWwHUyQoFbZgClgcRg/JdVhDR9x4qxOtt3t3WN2/tAaO4eJbuLgFvXuM7jrZ/Rr6XkHfa4i3ymgjGdhNI7sKY5e9AAAgAElEQVQQ3YWebfz8FufoS266jSoXJS0CgASohK1CT4MLcCKFK0A4hAQ4BbEgQSXotQvCyz5Hrdx7ztLNwcDm8Oij4DpqAsFQWqRDE vNwVBajv8v5URwVhpjjcZOCNcEQ FQsCY8EdJMyTYtPJwssCYMCiRCwcDmMJWgEonmYGBzB PCFTIeCgZqwlPi8GnCJ0WPJTHYOJ5nlWrieZbnom3ZgkyXX06T6VcvR9USShQorfLJ4W0Zhb3LPoNKMxS5TKG8MsxeTy Bletz7OBUI5m LD9jTh8fHx8fHx8fH5/rmXl85SKsuYkvX jc/mG6dL5YvpAvWyCWL8T6j5M7PqTcOs 88yPssY/zf/1D8e//CW/8qdW2lp5/nPX8BMm3kNzDh9qE1uc4BWkMSmOQa1GmRqgyQJU qvQxtV9RI9wcsIfa9Xi7tDMQmqsnmdpvxw9okZDSW6f37iLRWsR3IbED8a1OrAZHv4cDP8al3eaFF/P77nJb1uHsd3DuF7iwmV19yUq Zin1xD3HSUoSywLckfupGeAKEDnyOHSMfMEBMAlHwhl7pfa1ffHYbONwHn4lEGxMSsIl4TLeFAy8GiY83TgWfwdD6dFl5xKCoTSX6aZg4NXw6A8K58f2oNeEEa4JjP dvmd4YsV4ssCxb VoeL05LKXkUiZDwcDmDiYkmRqHA9JL ORgzevWYe9tzFM2M09sZZ6 zDv6fTCUnhSXlWrgedI0mWWvXo7qJExRYDSunVi4nim/d9mnV CMV5y5UOUqbdZ6YooMb8leCk82ktI4fOpFvXP6 Pj4 Pj4 Pj4XM/M43fcgJU3YuVivnwhVt2IVTfKFYuw6iZn7Y1k1SKsXIiV88maDyn3flh7/Gb3B/ n0fRpfupRdL2ARDOGDsrkIaF22FY31D6ofVLpl0q/LEagRKHEoMQ0rQdWjxw6ZfUeEpmLMt/lDh4Vg62ItspIixgI8b4G1rub9Owg3VvdrreMeK2z7z6y87Pk1JO8czPf92Vn26etPbcldv1F4fBDrP8tKFHX4TqBxqUBAs4hGSSFJFwyBzABDRh9bbaEBIjglDtC2u9CHC5mCUs1BAOvnBMuEy4TZ18NbGxKuUy4HZuDzR3NwWBzSgiRag4GNncIIYQYW8mfEofzcE2gJlSyKh6qmbYDvdy65RjpUDBQ08EhxOgavZyIybmQRCIxJQ73Fl7Verh3cO2B1176iX9mWtgvL3/SDvaq156rlzD1F4NgKByauFugUn6Pq0zNXPprRXVFLnu5idaau56V91lMU7jyejimfDn9Hx8fHx8fHx8fH5/rlHm4YwGW34jli9jS WzZArLkBnLHR7B8kbVsvly GEtvxK3z3aXzrYc wZ/ M2z5e7QsFYcf0o9/Qz//b/aVTaRvKwqnmNkti52y2AnlKpQ qBGocahJqElbuwzrClKH3SsNov A6N/vXt6Krjecjlre2YT /YjsQ99efrWJ9zbJ/tDQ4Cvu4fvorluLh/7BurQRh9dh66edrfej5zUkD0DPgEIKUAEuNYkkXAPMtSAVQAUcUEAHzxO4BMzB6Do4H3l7NoV3EP7O7U/ns4TyM68GAq edyh36PmXA4GX27lDucPPvxoIBIJNSc4558mmYODV85zzkvB7chw 9c7wsc9lIrQpa5UTQVQHh Dp5mBgc8fIe8hH4/CRPepVxeFV3R8 NaCepknJPdIedwePHy13f7jnTw/eMqdevRzVS5giKlwTmPIQuRnye1 lhCklnulBa UK5XkX9yz1nFoznreCezVRdfeHlzcnPw738fHx8fHx8fG57pknli8cT3LFovGEFR/DbQvM5YvUwB8pT/9/ utLSO1dMvSwqL2Phx4wmzdoDSu1Pevctu g9yjSOaF1jydp9kizh vdTOtCpptn 1muTx84KgaaRP9WmqjLR3aT4QaS2EH6X6e9W2j/W ZgKDd0LJU6h/jP4ttXFF/5K/fpP1Oe HP68rfY6RP2sMMYGX3ZeElijLxnNUcl EgALzgEB6MgrnAkFwLcBbVBbBACwSi4DWgCBmBAGpDuyAu5Ac5RgOxr2ji6Efe79WnVAhccEOdrAq GQSVcgEKcH9urvLEpzSAwGhQzQHIJxtONwcDoTd0IvxoIbAylKUCr2KQ9OfIaXwMfWX8fW4ufdH7ZAHLa1mjPB1yX3Ybt YTt8YPpUDBQU1MzNevEZmavG6RLP1d42nkVq65VSvAo4Izl9YrbvbeUTy1w2GMrfrkqLSdjUkFmo ckadN3xU9quKkKlxwOhkJez0svUcwrp78y7uPj4 Pj4 Pjc/1SPg5ftpA88Ak3 Kf45R1ougdND2DnXfRXa/n2v e7l9E9d7Lae 0d97kt30T3Vho/KJIdPBWWw5eRu4pCBIWozMdYLgLzDPTzvNBh9O6Xfc3orcfgfity0DnTKi4cQPch9O7H1Xpc2covbKHhV8wfL01/9W/p9 7HrufsSJuNIQ0FGwpjZEooPnLkvas6E7AlHC5cxohgEgLgIByuzbhmwTDh2mCuA2ZA2tBMKDYsBkZALG6aXLOlUuS5DNJH5cFnEk89nfv 86nndxbq2pwjJ/QzZ0n7eXG g7R300tZmaAwISgFOMAhxh84x7lkFAJ8JJVsvJ/L9vsp2 Ynnic3R97BcGnOm8jncqkaP8bz8fHx8fHx8fHx8bk2lI3DC3d8oPDAb tP/al8/bPYtQa71pLd640969H4OexeLXYvw57bRd0dOPhldL02fLGO9rTQvjYRPYbEeQxfQW4AhTiUFFX6HK3H1S9YQ01I7ED/dvTvt7qOInYMA23o2sXP/py0fYs13ofdd2Dnp1D7Y96xm7OUCwEHKDh2Ieki/35bD3dG1rNH/pECzIVrw7HAARegDMIGNBO5NFKDSJ1kp04YJ7rJlSxSWZ5KufE0i6dEYgDhAXRtyvz8vxz6z/ j57/f3XPnU4nv/Kjw5PeHfvRs8SfPKc/9ZPjHv8xuPmUfGhIDKhm2CVRi51kqi0gBgzYUDoBDgEsIOR57y7E0SzjnU4LwWYuouLN6jrx7cbgfhvv4 Pj4 Pj4 Pj4XDvKxuHqo79nLZvP/vYDfP3vOs/8D7V2mdmygTeuF7UP0drPicZVaL7F2fE3vO3ziG53Yydp/zbWv5sO1LvRvTR WAydQfYSil2mkjG1LNHj1uBB9L2JC8 i83l26Wf0zFfcts/Zu/ 3u/3vePOdouMZnm5hbo8DG44FgzKT6UAR0G0HykQQLgQTgo3/ 15VHAUYSsJdASnBBcCJCW0IqYu4cogebVIbGrI7m4Z3vJb6/9l77zBLrvLcd2wThSRkgo PfRw5gAEfm2Pja5yOA9iAQCiABQaOE5e51/axjbGvAWMktRIajQKSEAqjVkBCQiOhBNMaSTOa2Hm6d fu6bB75xwq18rv/WP3dO9QO3RPz/SMWL9nPzPd1VWrvvV9X6213lprVz36aHx3r9Eb40tpb7lAkyaKeeTSfI565WPl3v9n8dNfwl/fYl31cPlbtxS/2lX62vXuldea/3Fd9qvdpdsHxMspLJe8tOPSpBWZMg8NO0 NkecSGGOwoCDBVr41XxHPG30aXeVb6xsX4QBqnnu9iWuHT N8uEaj0Wg0Go1Go9GcMpqvS/ T1 Ljb3AuP49edj4uPB f/Rmx4/3uDy5jT1/mPf0p8uzf8Kf/xnr0M3zf/4fI90h0Dwk/QcLfJ0tPeeHn/HAPibxIo/tZ7CCKL6I4gPwkJnpw6Db2zBfYDz/p7PkoHv5d8cxn7MFbzfiA5RsEACS4y234PihAmCt8G5y5QB5YVeCVx5KtqvFT7aCm7xuTLmeupJ6SXAEEKAJpIUfdwYPuge8aT zM3nFl vprstftyF53c/q6A3xgkIYSSNgwLLfgEtPjTsbKRuxlmVPMtZ6x7r0XV96VuPbBzLd3Fq/a5V67y732rnLXfYUde73Hw5i2UXQ905PFmD82Yu/eZ9zyUvnmSf/pgph1vYyAJ AJEKnoSerwk5oM12g0Go1Go9FoNBpNS5rr8MveiI diw fg4 e419yrnPpubjsAnzyp3DPx/DI5XjmL/HDv3S//2m6/8s4/oQ5u4/N/5DN/0AsPKcWnsXiM1h4CjPfkxPfRe/X1MAVOHYV2/d36rnP0Ucvl0//M99ztRFdJNkYnDy4BeUoUA/CBjjgKllZ9Q0AUkIy Nbq 7oq rLq181hve/9Visz4ULCtBGLy9Fj7gv7So/fkrtjR am65LXXJ3  nXlrhu866/1rvu6efUcXUzItAuPS0I8H1wopSzHjKLkEnAuB8iLd5evvXb5328t79zBd9xfuHJX6soH49c/l ke844UkPCl7dqercJx3j/Bnzzi3/GycfOE/3hODJXcGabKTJWZtIR0paJK8pVV6utEi3CNRqPRaDQajUajOaU01eHiE fjkxfg8jfjU2 il53rfeTV OCr8afnOH/ c/jyb2DXH GJP3S//4fey/ A40/z5Ukk92L5Gcw8iJHb0HcN3/8l 7m/LT7xKfL4XxpPfrbc878Lz/8FOfpPauR2JEMwPNA8hAHlAISDuWA2YAGADe5V3v7tCjhKcjDAaXj82Ca/BryZ2m723m8DnoFCSSxk/b4l56mQfc9B5/q97hW3OTfuLF27s9B1m339HdaNtxVv/Gb lm X7yz7GYuVPe761POITzmhwrVpOY5MGa7FySyffqB05w3l/9xhXnFT erbza/dnr7yoeQ3j5o9UTlbVnlHmB53M2QyxgaWsG9SPTXsPbrA95YxYbBZX6SITFNZ4LIslK0kgRJY/32Kk34wm0aj0Wg0Go1Go9FoWtFUh/ufONf6 Gvtj71GXnwOLnsjPvlG8unzS589D7 zjX5sW Fvzi9e y6   MY/pqavz8 8oh14IrSC/ ae/Zvy09/yn/uIvzwz/Dc7 OZ96Hnz/lL/4LQA1g6BGcZImvCi0EBRQ7TAbcVCCov9 bwXA5PgEAxCFl5EhoFXGCrdHiz934fsnYMu7fNkHsWve55p3vSfWCUPTyKx/fjwUfpbXc4O3a6O3bkb7hteecP84 FMQzpKOUx6fnK90A8eC5MCtMScQWXU5HysruT3/22c 23i//53eiO68R/3GBc VB515DsTSKe45kiy9ooJ72JGB1JYmQJRye8F5ZFn4V5Sy54IuKJmC9STBa4NJTyoCjUya7b17Jco9FoNBqNRqPRaDaXbfj4a RFr IXvop 7LXs4nPYpefTS87zLz5f/MX5/BPnsoteLy48R114Hj56gfrYBfyjF BT5 DSc iHX80vfQv/wrv9K/8Ij30eL38FPR9Cz0V47lL38U kH7k88dT/Wzx6LZu7p2TEHbfIOYWCkpCSK/iA03y199bggXEQwAFsSAeCQVaeN 6AE0HAGGyJZTF22PvK0 ZvD5Y/N 39W1R9M4UH4/K MLlzybst7N82bHf34f6n8K1bStfsjN74VP65iIwKMKE4A2fgVDGimC pq6gjSQmGxT3DcUsoDvKD3Zmdu4pd9xevut3/8t25aw94ezJIlFih6CVLMpxVkxE1EGFDST U8aZz9kzBnbfksoO4yZZsEfWRESgrOJUHyW3iun2NRqPRaDQajUaj0WwK2/Chn8aH34IPvxEXvgEXvQYX/Rgu2oaPbZOXvw5//jp84rW47HW47LW49NXykp9gF/8YPnouLn8z/uJN7l cm7hs2/Intrn/9BZc8878Qxeauz/NX/o3jNyB8LMoDMELg6c9UqTMkZIrBSEUY4QLTyj7TNPhFBCA5AKUgjElJBfwOJQHqkgK0/2s 4n85x9O/K nc /fb/9BTN2aVA m1TMZ VRSPpAUtyf4rUn 7Xl2a4jd oJ36xPGXXudH87JRZMzZoNLQtXKx1e Jz1HebZ0yyj4yvd8asEe54MPZ  4O9 1y r6tnHFo a3huXhLNIGL5osW1bLaTG LIcTajTLx/Ns0hLHHbVoq0UTi5aYddSihxhDlsOQylNK6HlsjUaj0Wg0Go1GoznT2OZcdo532RvoJeepS9 Iiy/Ax9 ECy/Ah88nF72Wf/z16pI34JJzcem58rJz2SfOJZe/IX/ZueYl59ofej3/0LnyI ezj71Rfvqn ed pnx4F5t6Brlj8KNgZc4pByjAhSMVrazvZoxR6jPuCemeaTocEopDUCgOKHDABzPgcpVd8A49mfvaDcn3faPwlkf89/TxLyyS24vYU6BHs86xjLs/x7tzuDGvdub53XFyW5jeN s/OUMPxXHcgakEYIMJn8iVT0WH29K1hFNEksHjVPjCW5YLz5S   38NXfRq7ozO170d89jIifTJi3ZIl8UCwl2LMyHUxjPiOEsHfIwRXHcVJN5Nm6pUVtNOuo4UTGqckLZUnIpN23dvkaj0Wg0Go1Go9FoNoVtuGgbLvox9fGfYBe/3r3kfOPSCwqXvDl/6VvxydfjE fg4tfhwteqP3sN cg55OMXkMveggt/AhdfgEt/SX3 g17XP5tPPMTD8 BEMDAOX0pHSQ KSiW5AuFc Cfe9S0455xTKfnq09DPIChAV14DTgEbThaJqJwdDj825jw5gF3P4N8fcj73Q/tflvCEwDzHCEeEiixREw4eK2NHgd2Qdb6VJt/LsX1FMW2plKvyTOagylBORYdXz4ev6HAZIcqQlDFCyyge9V66J7/jTnrlU6nuEXYojqU8zRgkX2KJNJ2M0v5FOpjCWMw7smy8aKpBD2N5MpR0BwzZa6pBG O WqQqw6UlJJGy2ZfqtT7XaDQajUaj0Wg0mq1hGy49D5eeh0teh4tfjYt DBdvw6XbcNm2wke3mRdtsz62zbno9fbFb/Iu/2XxN/8Tf/8HkXtvd194GvPH4CUhsj5JEZH3ecFXcCQMBRPSAxdgUC6YwxjjnK  /VvKM0 BV2A pFCQLvysyCz5U5P2oZDxfEol4phZwOEJ2jPl/2CRPZcUu9PiAYv2 mxBqKzEPMMeF3db8k6D3pfB01l2tOTHPO5KUAlLoCxgMelR5TMQBkLg 8qzpWMJ21AJX5UYdX3XI/Bnxdj9qW/eYV3RV3hhSUxmkSqwbJFlMvR4hAxE1OElcSSFoWX75fn8nrzfa8rhrN XdPsK7ECJ91pqlGCBISNhSUWk5FqHazQajUaj0Wg0Gs0ZxbbyR19VuvAnyh/ 8dKf/rj5wR 3P/hq qHX84 8wf3c79O/v1B0/bXo/jrZd693/HnPHvMQ8ZCjKFuy6MKh4ExBKTAC EUIC3AUCIHvKI9AUEBwSAmlBMArTw5TCnLrHh/WdD288hWIDyuP1BKZnnJ6J52XprwXwl4kLWctjFNMOnw877wUse Zt7/uyXGGZYW8QMLngwZ5uug/WPR2xbErLV4qsZgvuQA4uA94ElS45IQUX9XhJrcISrYqutKynDKHn8LSk4ldDxS/sehNZhArIZcX2ZyIxfj4Ant5ES8syr0JHIr7hyPGkYI/YoqJIhstiJECPVLmg7aapAgL5CRMqTypqAIL/GxZADQajUaj0Wg0Go3mR5tt8p8/or7yCXX953H3l/HETTjwHYw/j4VDxEpINwdqgREwKRmYBAEo5ZCAx FwuBSEKnAPFNIDc5VnK oBUgAEsKCUhFIVHc4AdsbqcKEkgV9CMYHIkphc5KGIHIkjlOJHEt7RrDti0XmPL9l00hRHTbzEVFHAVHAVqJQmU0s 9vt4NEW7DdnLYUgFLgmTDlOSS/jM9IRFlEPh nBcaZncKNMSUU6J5yyUcm6aKMtC lD2 z3O/Vm6XJKZgsyleSwmji/KgUm5JyQen/IfXuI/yMqBkpizxbItliw1Y2LKEKOWnHDUcYooR1aiLGFJ5WkdrtFoNBqNRqPRaDRnFNtAKo9TA5iiTDiM2YI7StrMptwDJ6AEngfLgmXCNOAoCBAJG7ABHxAAI7TI4HDIitz2JXyiuKeUo Tq68oowAAJVXkf2NbQTId7HCZnaZGPyOWwOh4WM1E FyfHTXEw507nXccDfEgPBV9GBRKV X0hISUgwIXnyD5DPeCLfUIuQUhBIYShkAHyEK5Lyg4zPGH50nal5QizTEtFv2ATK 0mCsgm3JgjygyFSXP/GH6Y9WIFnsnxTMRfOE5GZ9TBEfHkYfeeofLts97uAkYI0hQFVyYdLFqYdjDrYt5DmCLOkBUoCWUIZWodrtFoNBqNRqPRaDRnFNt8SnxKCKOUMyY4l4JLIZQUkgR/miBrWdW3db etieiS1Wl9ys/CUDAg5IS8AEKDnhQtnRdYhaIV5KkBCcls8tkfsEdXfKHImQgKQ k1UAZ8x4yFAWOFGVzLhkBEpLlFfOhXCbDrhzycNRRh5kymLS4cgWIUFRCCCWFkq6irqKO8hzlWsoq82KOpFNOvCCiCWc xyKGSudJwhR5F0aRZIosW0IijtFjfPd 8 aXi9f0F64bylwbKtw97z6TUWM2cp6yXV70eNIXYSF9IV2hbKEMgZJATiArkOZIcWQEChKmglt5r7j frhGo9FoNBqNRqPRbBXbCKMVEV7R4WtS/CzX4Qq18 4nfnchFQCpKKUF34z7hQzJW6yYRjmBXEylY4jH1VKUT0X84bDTm C9GT6aZ8ctniIyy2VayCXOp4EclAXJAI ruCfHXXnMESNMWlzZAp4AkWASoiLFfeVXRLgLx4ZpqmKBZ7IkWRCxlLdY5AlT5Uo0Y4qCB9OkBYc7RZFd8EN9hWcP5r4zVHpkzn5y0X46Tg7m5JiNNIHPlKScMG5zXpaKSkWk8iQcCUuiLFGUKDKV5irLVVEoQ8JRK4sftA7XaDQajUaj0Wg0mq1hW0WBr4rw1Q8XfuDn7NLhjbiQDFxIYgk7xjPHaWzBDy 74WPe2Ig/Oc3mFrEYVrMLbDQqh9I4llMjOTFR5PMmj/s8x0VOyqQSccbzSllKeUKWmUh4fMFliy4Nc UKeAKeBJVgq1Lch Mp21OmC8uFYapCiacLNFkSyTxJGDLromzwvCPKFJ4jzGLJyBrZcHlx1hhb8ieKiBLkGAoOSgS2AFeAklCVd8AJrHzJXQkFpuAruAqugs1kjskCl2Wh7JUntymh1NZ9QV j0Wg0Go1Go9FofrTZVlHR/ATsBJzTwM/ZosOrUVUfF9JgVonm00jPIzqJhZCYHi4PH7X7  yhUTI2IybHyeCQ/cIwfXYKPVn05jFUVBO2WqQqI5WhhKGYSUVewVAwuMpzlZWqIJUBeAJEgEisPKj8hBRnBK6nTFcaLgwXZVNmizxRYHFT5Mss68KgcBxh sLlYET6SnKpqA/HUoYNh4ARIR2XcQEuIDiUAOTKYnuIysPwKp9qQc64NIQyT4hwoipf0ddoNBqNRqPRaDQazRaxTUpZLcVfOTpcrf2vAA7FoBhUSZKsV4h7kWk dZD1v6iOHETfEdo7wkID1lB/eSjkHhthRw55T 3173uef s42b1En46LFwtqyMUCR05IV3DqyJiHGEHEl3HCc5zbSlIouSq8T hwWlHmDJ4nLEeUfRgeSmWeLtJkkcZdabjSoPA4KJE l0xCCSUVt4SwmDB9ZrrMoUwwBkYgGQSDYFwKAkUBBsWhmj79TsFXoCeWo sV6RqNRqPRaDQajUazxWxTQkouKh/BuGCcU8Yp400403R44MPPlVKArHwUJIcgirmKOpJkiZ3wMkts4bBzaFfq4W/lHniC/3A/DvWJgV6/b9AZHCfHQuzoYfL9Pd7dz9Cb wp3DpfvnnDuX6JPZtTLZYw5iLoyY2KiyIcsOUGxTFiBUR CQ9DKKvQTapxW1qhz5XIwjzsOtXw4PiyD54skXWbZykvFOZiClFCy4h4FwUqSmYxZxLc8z/F9yqjirCK2JcABAniAp Aq EGuWd159aPRaDQajUaj0Wg0mi1m26oIX9XhK591csbpcCkqS7cVJAV3JDGFV JOjjpRLznLp1/w996auuva1K13mvc/aH/3B/KpF XeQTUwKcam2PCws/eg8che465 68F 655B6/aQe/sMuTdMvxdnPSl6qIB9UfeZojgkEFWwIRUUBxyh5KoUFyACHlc2k5ZQ0qfEoS5VhIK40rJ5yYXFQDmEhKh5tLsEZx5nRDGuqJRccS4r39s/MadducXAFbgAEyurzRuU9ta9H06j0Wg0Go1Go9FoNIHU6PAaTX626/ATX6GWEBTcFn6R2XliluBH3NgkHXtJvXC3d/8N5reuz9565ew1d9Pbv N29zg/GCVDEczEMD7lvdiXf3QKL4zJ3UPk2wP2N4asq0L2jinnjhlr13Hj/sHIN dLjzuYdf2C73oQLvMTlbeUSQihqADhymXSYsoQEp5PHeIzcA7uK99X3olpcCGUVCcU MpHgRMwB8yB9CE4uBREUqmoUkqqFRXOVpaby6pl5zVqXMm1r45rNBqNRqPRaDQajWbL2bZuwd1OjVeL4UZZvqrD1y3La19EVvXoNarABaQClIBkUByQEJAckoCUqVEghSIvFFWpqAoZno540QU/PM6nnzX33Jq 44rSVVeIK69IX3VD9Bv3R 4Jsd4MFmftkQlrcFaN 040ZYyMl5/t9bqPilsHxXUT/JoFed24c9VI/s4l 6iFrCMLFs1yZQOcwK18KFwKlyuXSYdJRzahVY2V4pxTSimljLGKG8 E595pNBqNRqPRaDQajWbDvAJ0OFOQSsjK67ugIBWoFLbwPTAHfombGZLPsFyW59Mim6LJGIlHWHROLuwnh /O7 rKXXOFe XO1I6HrQdecPeMy6Fp91hvct9w dAsRpLOZJyNRdTALF4YpY8N2XcdM24ZM25eFg8m5At5OW2otKvynsxTWVagPpzKZ1WHVz7NdHioe/v27tBaNUPd27dv7 pJV1wkhDi2a/v2XcOc81UdHizC0z1dNQWdDDQdRVAAACAASURBVEFlbWb5J1foug46JWZvEZtal1D39u2rqXZqOW3pdJYS6j4tYWhvwCYGZQvjuzWnXmcQV41s/OFMI9CwzjeeKguC2cxmLd3TtX2FTpuvMzaIGo1GozkjOet1OANTSkGsvEabS HD8WAWfLMsbFO5BWGmaT5BM3GWirNUkqcyKptSmTBiIyr0WGn3Dcmbrs5f 1j54f3qxX7VO gPDJSPHM2/PGjuP YfGHCen1ZHY5hMYnKJ907bz4 XnhjJP5wR/Q7CFlI5L2bQhCszLs0RanrS9aRLpEekx5Vf UhFmiyfV merupBQ6h7e3d3d6Urr/x9T9f2rj2pRjf 6OrwtkdXb /8DGfmEGpjdWnP5mm/9ladmZ49czhjdPhJcqpy9axgoz48zTr8ZM6yZfHt/GSbeClV3SEPddcp 1B3gDZfn6UajUaj0ZzVOlxCSSgXjHMJAjAAcOHnZTrNFtN Mc/NEpwcjATPRmgiypJRmYrSaEZlUzwTlal5LO9zX 7OPnB38e6D3t5h1TdIB48YvYPO4CgZOOYfGnCef8q  3n3OyP8xTBGYiIUoyNROrjoH3ZQpvA4PFvkPZmXMCQsBdsXni88In0mfC6JVLTyaabDa3vuUPf27tDKv6tbunrSa/4MFuHQOrzJdq3D2xZ7yos6Mz175qB1 CsArcNPHR2fbBOtqolnbbmh7u1dXXo XKPRaDQnz9mnw1dKxsrHBziXcCUkfPAMSse9uYncQI4ZRWmV4ORhJkUuypIxnkwgu gsJlgy7iZjfiqF7JSaecnZ/zx7vt9 eZQNhsjoMSc06ofG2LERdiQkDzxkX/dA7rpnCt/ud78/6exf9PpzmDOw7PjK9onLbJ VbT/r0RJThs LviBEUiYol0wIJiVXSkCJpjq8 r57uqerqyd94j gZjSgVOi lVVy94Ua/VYZAawsy6sqMGDklO7p2t7dc2LRXXdobQFe9WHdK0WtnP/E4XUL6YMHHifMWJtGaGFJ3Ynamrdy Oo56oa/tdsD3VJj4fbVagWVVmV3uqereoZkZcfVA5sMv pPVIlyd3fX6u8tSuisLo0ltD5F3XrLtV rIrAxCwPrW 3D1a9d1MqP1WjXDn0rhfQEj20DTlQXuK6engbDA8MRqC4ac7iNK1qVH1DBtZK6AyRc0 slqFKNvqqLYKCvGg04qaBsNFebOrCl29cqWO IGtOClxafniC2bDo6XJfe/kKurXuoYZ96XzX6tkNTO4hv2/ypP2ft3 srW2tefTcR6I2q30 qWaujutNL93R1h1rfAm5M 0BjGi/wppft1t6n02g0Gs2p4uzR4VJBKnXiueyVx5JzKVxASgnFKbwlpAfcmf5SaKo4ZkrbkLYJqwwjK7IJmkqIVAa5KI kZSblZTNuvqBKMZUcZxPDfHiQHB72 ya8sWl/Zl4szIrJY97RUdn3mHPLfemrHsxc/WTp5p78rhFjb0EuMZQhQQiTigCEC59yIkGZtLgUlc/KY9gqTzYPWFG Vv1VTbeqv6t/qB7j3BdSqmEp wqVnn5tgNEwUKtVvzUycu1kaz9V73BiWNNi8FdN1c2D6rp1YMnaeKqFeW1nkOrP1eCWwDWHTUpb2xzq7uqqC1BtTQIGS81O1MQXwWFtXZegEtqeorpWNRauRWAjFgYv5qy hdMwDA1MgbrqBYyUW60aDXRWV0 6fdxr3NJ4L2zj4W5Xwc51eKtKrf25JoKBvgoy4CSDsrFcrXdgZ25fq2BtG1ktcetuca7Dhs0JYqumo3Md3upKbKh729ZgA61coIWtu5tgd7VwcmOz0 CFoG7iFDZrdaev1vK1jm 0tF1307xrrr9sA27HazQajeaVxFmjw5WQSsjVF6pxKSrv0za54JwKZSZkZJ89/GTu0BFjMilyjnJt6VjKsmAWVSHNUmmWyqh0AsksckVeKvplk9tFVYryyAyZHUBvv3t0zBpZcGZTMhrF0qg7OMQGXvSeeqx45z2Fq 8qff2R0s3H2D4Lee5wMDDqcm5CUcHBKChnVNirE/UrtTuhw1vV7cQ69LX16Cf63dUt6oQMr/lzNXWDhXY6vHFrsyHhysgh8PDg4UjQyKu9JY2Kv8lh69bhQVMQNda2fEjVCc0d6u7qCfV0VVtQb37rsVL1iQJNahbWlnUJLKHtKU7y8GYWBta3skdP7Wi3xoCGc9WcJ3ggH3SipmYF2RgU98BxfHCRJxfu gquQ4fXVyrQV021RVXL0mjASQZlY7lab15nbq8qv7r4Go3UPi9OfRDbNh3tdXirK7Fp3dsa33iizk1tZljr/GkbhaZJ27o/QpMEPrlmrfrc1Xs23lau37vzJjqw4121pG27p9FoNJqznrNGh6  2JxzzjmviHAmuAvYrpEuLR4zhp4yX37c6h2kyyUwIj1XWq60XFimKuZZOk3jWZ5cFpEESxZp2SKOy30PpIxSlEcOyQO97qEZLxS1j dZPCEjIXd0RIwOkcFnjcfvLn/jFuOrD5NvzmKYgPACwAngAZaStPLSbiGhQKq w171MnDRsm4rY6BQ7dfCu1e KF5xU VGe9OFhR0I6o3q8JVfgtR3em0BfR1rK oCFHtrXbH5OrzZz7XObKMn0z1dJyKyGqm2QWl7oo2FtS4GjSW0PUWwlmgWgY4tDKxvZVNXTyhQGTeLcKNVbR3bwqyaewKtfVUz4G/I4ZMPd2MFN6jDK8eFAn3VLijBBpxkUDaWq/V05va68lfqVPOnYFl3OoPYpunoUIe3u5Dr697OVxtp5Vr0Ju3qEnjGts1OUy9U90fNa3ryzdraXjUxDujOmlm6PmMCc6DhWtBoNBrNK4tN1uGraryOTZgPp5Jx6UF5UDakA0oVgxLPYuQxb/9z5uF d3TSmEh4EQ8ll Zd B6IA89QZl4UMjyT4Zm0zKRpNsfzBVE2lGkpx5aOK1yHOwm5PJoZnjVnoiq2rMJLmJ/loZDdm/YnD Z7vhP zv7Mfsos FCWcEA556v3Hdq Cbwd6Z6urp5Qtaht2NJ0jFJVxqnR4fUzLyvbKkOhdqvlWi/DCzzRadDhNSPodvPhldr2VM0X9XQHmR9E2xNtLKz1dWk7fG  w7oi0JGFDfUNHJC2TtGOpl4bT9TMrOqx /rDEZjDTV3RWfmnYz68ZVDaz4dvLCjrz9VmtHZ77caVWdzm6dbswAA2MYidNB0neSE3q/s6C1mfqc1 7lyHt2122u59qpu1FREerIq3N5PHHXen67tA9NS4RqPRvEI5a3Q4kVAAFMCZBPPBMrBmaPyWpUd3RZ/ea/ZNifkIixZY1oNN4TrKc E78CzYRVXKimyGZ5I8lROFgiyWlGnCcuC58Hzl 8rPIzFvzi57iwkRS6hoDIvHWWjC7pv2e3vp83vI4/3qxRKiBOWymy/ykqia/F t44bDEOrevvqtvArpnq7u7u6qLVVd9DoGW3XfYFyHDq eP6wf2dcO2uqpHsgGfUeuzpL6E61Phzebzgpaf1g9gD6xMbT6BfRmpQGo 87kWqTaBaXpierFVNMS2tYlsIS2pwjKkCbKZz0WBta3 rBGbd5R3jacNfhE9Wad2Hxi7 CjgjIzuFInHe6mFQycSm15vaztEOSr6pN2VOsOdHjboGwsV5uV0NrtdYdXJ0Fgbq VfDqD2Lzp2IAOb2Z5zQXQzlcbaOUC29uT1OHtm516L7TqJk51sxZsUZCp7fKkTYfYLFJah2s0Gs0rlLNGhzuV9d4coBTKzSC/zwndGfvh7vT ffbwhFqKIplk6ayfK5GywSxLOBUpbsMpw8jJXJqlEyxZUKWiKpVhWbAdeD4IBWVgDvJ5lsyJVJol0iqWwfIiCU27fQPq8AB69vL7n7bufMn 3jHncMRZMEVpVXhXdPiqLN9gHEINz5oKdTeMdFfvxzcTnwFDn8qIefv27U2mcZuPp5o8L725eUGW1i3IC7Qk8HnpnejwE0UGjqECBEnDgdtrlks3K61GCTVEqmVQAk9UP4brqITmdQkqoe0p6ota5 HNLGzu2JqTdYfqcq1JtCtTTkGPEw8 Uf0OganVeFRQZgbn8MmGO6iCXT09gVOpHV8vQb5qkBwBvmo0YJOCsr5craNDtwekaEuDa67r0xfEpk3HRnR4M8ur6t7eV tv5QLb25PV4Z00O7VeaPW89M1v1hrnvmssW58ODzIm8AIP6mTrjgped6HRaDSas5MzToerJh/KlCQCXECREkv1GcceSO/ZmXpiAuEwUjFkoiSVpYUys8rMMwWp6HAHng2nhHJO5irz4XlZLMhiURqGMm24LryKDqcwCExblXJ Mi TWUQX/dF5f7APAyPYf8C4/7uRqx9J3LKv/MOIvwRB63T4Sc6Hn300HTNpNJvLxkaer8gEbVup0zZK13JAo9FoNBqN5qQ4a3Q4CMClAC iPOHO7i0eedY5tBfDszQcRTJGkwknbUrbAzc5Mzlb1eGVdek5mcuKbEqkMyyXZbkcKxZ5yRCWLR1f QSECVPCJ8rKuck8S YQWfBGFshQvzM8R48tOPuPlb8/yPbOY8ZRNhyIhofSne7QbSmvSJWjOVPYhDWZr8gMDarUaVu/qhfKajQajUaj0WweZ5wOZ0oGfiDAJUux0pQfPcYXRjA/qmaO0bFpMr8s4wmRyrKcDdeRpEzcEvEt4djSteFW6/C0zCT9dJpksrRQ0eGWsD3pedLjzJWKUOUX/GyaxhNicc4ZniODY XQsjmbtRdy/kIRUQemUgomOOfVU KnO25bSPOFjRrNZlG1oHhj864/Mjp8E3y1ntOflhNpNBqNRqPRvOI543Q4lSLwY4PGaWHCXB53wvNIx1FYoMtjudAYmZklC2GynGUZS1mO8hxJfMiVr4jDq3w/PK/ylfnwFMlkaDbPS2VpWMpxlFt5TpvglEvGwEqslCSJMJ2fdAYn/f5FMhbzlopO0XYt1zM8anDOIVC9EP1HcD5co9FoNBqNRqPRaDQb44zT4UTwwM8cCmNedMKOhHk2JfMxP5XwE1mRPeZNHDPHpszpJEmYslzR1USxEjEqOtyFZ8AsoFD5fnjlvWVFaViwXfiV57RRUCklE5xDGtKOkfi8Pxey 8e83jjGs0h6gFIABfVMj7t 7Rx45SviWoprNBqNRqPRaDQajaYt69bhjRq7Qif7VAtyDlDAl5JKIZRUkIAEZAy2pB5MzqlKMVICc DNlo PuZPTZG5BLEdEMkbTST9fZLYDPoL5PndyUoTjyCd4Os9LHnyH2xb3fEkd7tjM9qRr03LJyRleIUvMgrBM5brwPen5wqPc48IXkL6knvRc CasHM naCrD05RSxhhjrPqF4VsdNY1Go9FoNBqNRqPRnK1smQ4XAAeEhFAVZbuiw8G5D5niHhQgkPTz 4pjz5YHZujCgoguqXhYJJZZOsZySVFI8/KYmj9GpqfF0jJSyzKZFJkCCjmeL3HTgm3BtmF7cGxlFEmmRLNF5RjwHBAXhIBQRYSiCkxBMlCqiK88R9mGKJVE3lDFigLXIlyj0Wg0Go1Go9FoNJvClunwNT2rAHlChyvBCFWAIgJc5uDuLh67L72vDzPLIhNVubBKL/DEokgsIbUgE9N OORPjdOZCTY3SWYn/JlpMj9N5ie9uSUvEhepNNI5ZIsoFJHLiVROpMqwDTgmPAeeo1xfeVQRCabAAC4UZdLzpU3hUjgEdkWBaxGu0Wg0Go1Go9FoNJpNYct0OPjqFLhSQq7q8ALgpUvwkQO5Jb7v5tTeQSzNYyEqijFZWha5eZGYQ w4YuNyvs8JTTvTx9nCpDc9aI4O2iP97ugRe/CwOzRsjIaciSl/ZpbOhfliQkWTKpqQkQJKeZQLqlQSZUMYleelE kL7kMxBcqFJ6QPMIAp0GrLtzpYGo1Go9FoNBqNRqM569k6Hc4UBCAgGBeMA1JBCsWZ6RDIXpm4vXzkYW/oiBEaK4bCiEdIfpnlwzxb0eFTWBrmkwftgQiJJJA8zhaG7bF 79gRMrTf7z0oBo5YfX32wIA9MGgNjTljC2xuWSwt0vkMMmlk0zKTF4WSKJvStqXrSc8nFheeVEQKoiQFOMClID arwfXaDQajUaj0Wg0Gs0pYuvWpVMJDskVpZRyJiApuMU9uN4hsrCD9  09veU hdZOCESUT8S9jJLJB3m6QWZmJPhcTY37E8OeKEkSaZkNsyiY 7UkD92xB/c7x89KPr6xFAvHehz /ut/hH72BybXeQLM/Z0XEbiMpaUyZzMllB24LnwXfg2LXvc4coXqiLCJZSQXGgRrtFoNBqNRqPRaDSaTWTrnpdOhZTgQnmMuor7EKby005xzJl/3Bi4p/zy94ovH/HHJrG8SOMOM8IsEWaJZZkMIzFLw2P29Jg7NSsW4k4uTrIRmpij4VEyddQdOOAeOUiP9qrBo2ygnwwOesMTZHIJ4WURnipNzvtzS R4jEXSMlOGYcOxlWdJ15aWLS1feRxM4YS1Yqvjo9FoNBqNRqPRaDSaVxZbpsMp5UKCSuUJ5kI4EDluL5VSu5yj3028sK9w BAbGVRTczS8YMXmWTGiEssyHkUyiuSctxgqTk5ZMxEk0l457hcSohBHdk4uDvmjfaS/j/cfYv0HvaN9/sAxOjYjZmNIRFVssjg1aYamrclF73iSJwoomLBM4ZSZ48C1YbvwOLiA5FIIoafBNRqNRqPRaDQajUazyaxbhzfT2wBUAy2kOEA4pw7gAJCQynvRH/mr2Le Zjz5EAaedQaPODOTKj7pRRbdSMyORGDMkuSiSi0hcaw0eaw4sUjjUZVLmLm0k8/QbEZlo4hMq5k NrifHB4hwwNm/2B5aM6fSyGdV/mMl04YiX56dJQNzvCxZXY8xZZzPJMXhYIo6  BazQajUaj0Wg0Go3mNLBpOrxRhAcK8tUtHncJJJiCTT3p7vaHP5e65wOpHV/I3XMr6enhx3qt8UkvvCDSYZZIyWyU5hdpcl4lxtlivzE24swuyMSySGV5OU3zKZJJ8lQM8UWEQ2JygIwepUf6vKNjNBTGcgLJlEpFaXTBXjjsHDjGBucxFeHzMWcxacfK3CTgWodrNBqNRqPRaDQajeY0cJp0eCOWElQxSOax/JOlg5/L3vuH R0XFnZ8NH39F7P3PMuOjNOZZR5LoTjPkjHkU142hdxxxPu9qUNuaETMzyF2nMdSKMRFOkrjMZZIymRExKfJ/Ig1ud/f10 PzuF4Aom4TCRUPIbIPJ3tF0eHaO 4N7zgzKS9uEVNIriQa5P5Wx0RjUaj0Wg0Go1Go9G8kjnlOrzxlJXtPkA8P0oSd3n7Ppa65QPJqz bv nzyZ0ftq7769gN3yk9cxxzOeQSMjPjxo zdN5LZZCbFIsvOcMv iNH NQwmR1z5qbF0qxYWmThuEykkU2pzDKJzznhQT4wLsZjiGVVPuml0iydRnKRzg hf9DvGzEGwtZxgxclhOJgvtbhGo1Go9FoNBqNRqM5HWyaDm/4 ncwq2vUHUfE3PLdif0fXLjx1wvXfcD4xmWp6z T3vkR89rPJ268K/nYlJxOIrXgR8Myv8izKTe2SJaPWiM/MI7u8fv3uoP7y0P9xlivOzJExqfZXFiGYyqZVJkUsknkFxGOqFgG YIoF0ipJMo5mQs7ywN237g/GuGLRZF1qMUIBwW41uEajUaj0Wg0Go1GozkdnHIdXqdsKzpcCAGOSRh3GEf/Idx9 dItf5a96Y MW/6sdOslieu/WnrgEfOFUTU3w8JTzlJM5haM5TCLTvgzL5sDz7tHX5RDL5LB/dbAoD x3 8/7A8P aMhd2zMnph0p bo/IIKL9KlBbq0SJeWRSSNVB75jErHSDxkjoXJUhlFHw4TPvWZZIBel67RaDQajUaj0Wg0mtPCpunw1V9b6/DKnowxy6NL0oqBpGH208m7jL1fzD5y6eSOv5rbeW3me7udIwfo5CBbmke2gLLB81OIDLGp/e7Aftp3SA4doIOHvKE OnaADR0kg4e9gaNmX69xpM882uf0DXgDo05oyB162XjpJXfvEHrHMTIrp6IIJ/10luVsaQkQQAKQCkxpHa7RaDQajUaj0Wg0mtPBZurwypY6NVvZUv0r55wxlpM pITjSacIaQqejZKFfkzfyfd1ewefZSPPGCN7zfFRElm2lh0vM4j5Q2z8Jaf/JffIPvfwS/bhfWbvfqP/ZTF8gPYf8vv6SP8QGxgSg/2i7yg/OsSGDtCXv1t86N7iHY/TB58lu/e7e6cQMrhtS5dIX0qulFCQApJDah2u0Wg0Go1Go9FoNJrTwEnp8GoA2L4Hj0KJIggEg0VcuBwSkGAclAjul5QTgTGD0jIvRmU5AjMGOwEnC88AdcCpMG2YMZkb9cJHrbledyHEYzMqddgJvWwM7zeHD9GJw5h9EdPPYeIJjO0tD xno8 z/oOsv9ftPVI6eJQM7WPD/eaRkDv6Uvnl2wu3f83512/Y//lS8TnHKHue5/s Y0wIoVW3RqPRaDQajUaj0WhOM5umwwmjRHAwzgTNg0FJEGlBEkkVZGX1t8OdJC0tysIsihFRisrykiwtiuI8zS162YiTjdnZtCqUYTqwTVnOsNyyyEyp1LCMfY/3PkV69/v9Q/6xcW/4mNl71Dhw2DhwzBkfYhOHvYEhMjTlDE XhyatsX5zZMjtD7HQoBr6bvmRb0SufrT8YFwtgYBS2ijCtSDXaDQajUaj0Wg0Gs3pYdN0uENdDgkuPEZLkJwBFAYgFOcQDMJUbpKWlvzccZadF/k5JznvpY z7DzPLfL8MssnaTHDSjmYJhwfHoXrKbsMK4nykso/aRy4v9hzc aJrtR3rk3ef3vmod3m91 mz 81X/yBu/cp9wfPk71HvZeOOQdH2WA/H plh4 wQ33o2 /s35PcM2NMSjC44Jw3inCtwzUajUaj0Wg0Go1Gc3rYNB3ugVFwThkUoABWeRkYAEkUy1ErQvLzNDfP8gssF2b5JZpb5oUwSmGUllUpKoopVsryspCup yiNDKylFVlE5YnLEGtMvLziDwvQnf4L3zFePTvs3f/fer2f4zffHVs59dTN15ZvvkG57ZbC7fdmb1jV m u82HnlVP7nYffsrcPegPZHmeMcEdTh1S0eFSylUXnBE6PN3TtX2V7tAWWxNEuqfrzDTs1BDq3r59 /btXT3pxr 1dcXJ up0 jrUHVzJk2ODNViHMa0CpFk3m5cGW9FQhLprW81Qd11q1O/QjI0Y3/6Y056rp ai1ryiOMkLdfOu89WSTnPTseHzBu7f cZWxTYZAjYr50dsVKbRvCLZNB1OIX1BKKUgCo6EDwiAAJC28BOkvOBn51hugReWeSHGCssiF5H5MApLKr8kcsssm6C5FMlR5ljULDIjK80SHFs6hNrKs4liUlEpXSpLCRk5QEbuNnquyDx6VWznl6LXfKnwja9aO67MX399 obrszddk7vluvwVO JdD8TvPmYOONyWRHmOazPrTFyXHuquaXlD3VpebAE1XVrLgWzbHvdHU4ef/EBkHcb8y****c6Rk/PnVg8H0z1d1eaHurd3d3dXWVT399YFbboOP/25eiZdHVudG5omnHk6/DRz8vp/Mzv9qluFDSPAuhFisAEajebsZPO H64UpVQoqVwCw5OS5 Ew6rq YzI3L5yEMsOyFGaFCC8kWPG4l1ggqXmeWRDZsMzHVTEHoww7D7coLYuahNqMu75wTeUU4MQVzXPieR4cB8SFME2WjTnhHhz4lvHw1eVv/2fppqty1 8s3nhT8abrSzu/lvnXbuuuEIYM5B1q dTxlVciZUJIRYevPsh9q fDA5rSjoeNms2j8z5V6/BATqcO1 MPrcObGhDq3t4dWvl3dcupy6t2x2yBc7QO17RF6/AzSYfXXLK1ZYW6t3d16flwjeaVyqbpcEYkdzgFmPAhSQT5PXwmCcP0bZO5Jenl4WSUlZRGghXjtBDm6WWRWZSZRZlZkpm4yudQKsMsgRaVU2aWyxxXuIZ0cnDT8NPKScKNworAzMCyYXNSVmb ITz5b6nrPxP710si//fHFz7958uXXxq 7MKFj//d6PYnsrtzPEtdr2zkTFrwhUs8fsatS2 qXrp60it/7TmxXqm2oW5cwrSy/rHpEszVv1fvslpUd8 aKY171nZaASbV21/798AeK93T1dXd3dVgcP32oHqtWbhqQrqnq6unp3HfoMPrHbi6T1dPqOpPPU3Mrvdw1eEnohY6sS3AkFqvNjgzXReIle0BVW4X32bBWnNJd/CQvTEr6oJSf64gDwRvbMiHYGOaJ3Nd7AKTLSiv6hYnr5lwkukaGJrgygamaJO8bVWv7fWnOyVp0MSwjkLfJIib26DV1rnanekT/638MajObca1jf4P3tjkag2sV6uYVo210z1d1ZNjlX0Dwxp4SQZF81Qlf5u2uoMWoLqETjqXwF5sHW1j62g2dchmW1Xli8Bwb6A376TfrDOgu7vevtaDhO2N8QtK 3V5srFjberwFjVavz9bdegtS2vRu9V1 usaNa1RfbGme7pWroum7VXjSGNjF3Xbi0ij0ZwCNu 9ZRzSYpZipnI8Vf5e/vAXpu/dg3EPzOJeidolbpXg5uGkRDnq55ZYaoml5nnqOEvOs2SEZzKyUESZMNfgdg5OGn4Kfhx2WpoFabtu3uVlE0ZK5pdFZkGk53hymsR f/jin93/vjeN/sZPHv 1n5x720/N//x5029 1cR5N0a MSvn4EElJLVtUxQsx4QXsARdKVUty083wVMXJxridE9XjQxb61/rG/q6n1qUieqFT2sbK033antcv2dNj9JoUosTNXR1tUUFdC812wPrVeW1tR rahBgd93hwT1lqx669e3zxhF8fayaebXRqBNl1axPC6xyC7e3KL8u6I1lBWVFTVBaZkhbB9b88RR6LAAAIABJREFUHGhMu2QOOrw22ZrlVc3QMijb15 ugaFpqsODU7RhY7t6NRuZbWYadGJYizssQUHczAYtOAar rv6h DS15tXwRsDr9aOy6yKafWOXV11tWga1sZLMjiapyj527bVbVuA qxeV ey2ou1bRsbd g4xKfGqpbh3lBv3r7frD9/Q63aDBICLs9mad 5J4N1ePNusUmN1u3Plh16q9Ka9m4NSbSOUVPtqatv01WfMWDXtiONDi/qtheRRqM5Jaxbh8MB9x1bFQUIOOCBUddBwWWSUcBjJqJfztx03txn3mvs3J5 2oeXg1U00pLZWXhxYnpcJaEKwkzTYszLhb1MmObCsriM8jKMFC kRTEliwlRiPBMmKfDPLkkUxFRiguS9IyIG0sWErBJSA396vIlF0z817cP/tyvLv2PC5Z/7jXRt26L/ewvjP/mrbGvOI7juq7rup7nEUIopZxzzvlWO7yB9jq84Y5m4CE1LXXbdvTEDqH6maKGxv7EHjVtd9BN1taWNO0Gmo1cA08R6m4cGTQ58covgYe3deAm6PCWLqpxS Oe6Z6Vm fVVrbrvTsvvz7oDb4IzIqmYqhtiFuOwgONaZvMwbEIqnXwYZ2U0HG6BoamnTSt qXjvG2fV42GnUQaNJFuTcpvfZl0bkngyTsYGIa6VwtbG4OeuNwbVESTMjvPiro7LvVX67rKrBt0I9Td1RPq6WrIDbQ4dl3R3MTkb9tWd6TDq0voPMNbdwd1e7a8QluH BRZ1SLcG vN2/ebrerf9OoOPn/Had/WwuAfmu/WrEbr9WfbDr1taW07/c5HTdVuqza18WZW/d6dOar9Rb2uAYZGo9k01q3DfcCjClxCMO6XfGJIKAFkuA/hFOTx/8h2v330X9478fWPZu769fgNe8ozedimVSi5RUM6WWIXodKUluHkpZmkxRjJh2luieYWeX5B5HPCyKpyVpVTshgX2QjPLIvUskiFWTSJVBRW2C5J4Y9j9LLZv/6lo//jFxZ 7cfnfuWtC7/230M//5bJN58/ 46/mvo/hjfvOE5Fild0OGOssiJ9qx3eQHudVt96Bo I0j0161Wbjplqdqgtqm6gVltUW2XVYHuD0Z0J2oBTBNYrtLqIKtia0OoSsvrDmztwE3V4s5 beLVmz3RP14kF8jXnaaxyow3ty6 tfsCAJjgr6mrdYV3auSXYmLbJHCzhmpgadFx6ddXyyafrSim1oWke2foUDdzYuVXBldyENGhi7bpC3xDEzW3Q6vbv6klXie4TArxqy0nmVeDGpldrZ2UGDJrTPV2rZjczvt6ZHUTz1CR/27a6bcPYSctZf8bGCLZrGxt36DzEp8qq5uHeUG/eWb9Zc/yqVXWdT/VRwZdn27TfQGq173Zb12id/myT261L6yx1Ox81Vfu06jIO6E3qD2goduMXdduLSKPRbD7r1uF5xZQCCLxiyUfeR1EphTzgF2Zw7BMTf/ee5S99VD57YfTJj0Tu e3Yf/xD4vllGFyyjG94xHcYyYDmPKsMt6icvLBSrBylhSU/Fyb5JZovwi7Czikrg3JlSjzCMxGZjXtzizg xiMmkET2r0pffM3kz79z9F2vnX7Pf4n87s8Pvudtc 9568zb/3b8swW6LAhs267ocN/3K5PhovZr4WcMAU3sWs/Xvp1tUUzjDtXjg8Zb3YEzny1vHgeeNGBkeZJju5b1Clq3tvZL4OGnYz488KjmXq05qnWkW6wG6Kz8jc HVxfV2bnauqX9fHgQwbHo5PDK2GZNiWxCutYV36rigWPftnnbbmqx3jOblAZNDVt/6AOLPMkGLaDmXT2htcAGbNnMvKqdD29xta4nV0Pd27t7qibierqrEqel29tHE6ck dfVHWysiagvrcEPdVXssL/oPMSnzKqW4V5/b76ufjOwqu0HCY2Ht0v7thZ2qFo7aBDW5892JbcvrfPc7iA06Z66b36sqeLtzeRxe0dt6KLWU MazWlk3Tqc w4YQCAkXDAbZcLK8P0B98VfO3zZuYuXXVzeeaPT9/XyyB/M3vZn5s73xx96wpryIAxBSr5DBC8KN0vMgrCK0i5IuyLFE6yU5OW0NA24JWUXYedgpGQxSrMRmorwTMmPLSKRZNk0Ml/J3nzO0NvfMPvzPz3/a2 YffevDL3r/5r6rdeOvfu35j81XnoZGX yjLrJ8IoIPyN1 Ep7WzMWC1zCtPZzVTO51nFW7dpMfJ7YGFp7rkqtiq38HLjnOnqUuuPrbV7rbzoZ2wXWq3q4UFfw2kRPwzlaO7C6zKA925gdfHjtcKWFV2uOqtpaM9pvrHJzr7cqP9hlgWWtZUXdoD/4XA0eqB/YNTgz2Jh2yRwYyuARdj3Vo6ugymwsXRtDE1jZpinasLFdvWocW1u9TUuDIMM6D33TK3eTGrSgqq9 k3P1DN3d3VVbTi6vgjcGXa2dl1lnRt2XUbu66vOiWVjbR3Nlp1OQ/B231W1Lbtu5tE2/tvco20Szk tuk6xC83BvrDdvG4sGp1SvcGl6dbe9PIOVeMee7FS1dtAgrMufHcjR4NICc/skdXiz9rzFIU2L3dBF3Um6ajSaU0BTHc6bAE6pY0BIULAyOGQE848l7z3v6Pu3HX7/21P/sj2168XCYK8x9Zmpu37J/ua7krf9TfjRaWR98JhvOJIR383CLnCnKNyy8kvSKwq3IN2i8sogFryysIvSKigrzcsRPx3x0zGWW7bTWdvx4dycvvVNfe 6YORXfm78fa a/Y1fnPzlnwr9zOsnfvnXJy95xt4vgEzecCRrFOFb/X6y1lTf 6xqAVuNURr3Xi0ksEFfO6ZmNdnq5rWn7AbtuQ4dXltAun7b2o3ljsZ2Teq15rDa2a7GB8AGHh7gwJVNNZVdh9nBh9cNI5p6tWHPGqvWetJ1xrdd/nT19DSfzajNioZBXkMuBXqgamOgM5sa0zKZg6 FwFm BupuewWWsK50RXBogiobmKJN8rZNvWoc26QyJ5kGTa3tLPQICOJJN2jNpnpP7F77x8ZYn0xeBW9scrV2WGZdUlUXUFOddmFF22g2ccgpb6vbtQDr0uHNerE2bWOTHToM8amzqmm4Az3Z7oyd9Ju1JXR2dTftLlulfeeeXIdqbV2jdfqzrQ5vVlpg73ZyOrxx7rvhIu1ch2/0og5K11btrUaj2QzWrcNt6XJ4ilswKRhiyH81vuOnX/7VbcPv/G/L//t3Mjf/o9x7W 6ZZ4vPP4ax9y3c8dvlm397 YaH/IEinJS0S5Iwzy0oy1S qXwLpPKDqXxbEVsRW3kGt0vcKik7y8tRLx1xU3GWO66Kruvuzv/gHcf/8FWhN79t/Dd YeJP3jj9u/9t/hffPP/Ot07 wZ3 bjDPzPsmGMrR1eXoqwr8zNbhZwJne5PbWn5pNsbZnhUNbGWaBJ77jM3bM9YwzUbRIdVoNBqN5oyhqQ5nTchxl4D70jaQG8H4F2aueP2L79s28d7/su9//tbS/3l/ Kbfnf3mhyK3/Hn2tr83H/lPa /vZr783vTX/zKxq58tuCBZ5pSk5/rWigIXnik8S/qOJJWPq6jBXYPbpnILwkx4uZiXS4tiEcU97gu/PvbxbYvv Mnouy4YfNubQ /92dBvvHrmZ//7wd 5PfvdKEtbuQzzDY9axChVHsx2Br0n/MzkFbUYSY8xN4lXVFbUs6VZonW4ZivREdVoNBqN5syhqQ6nTSBUMg4D9PvWSx8Y/twbBn/zteE/eU3sonfPfurv1L1fLH/vrzOPftC4953pq9 XvPED8ze/PfTJd0f/8W1D/3Rv iVwP GWYyDSNA3plbhTonaZObbwfUmJYr6klfeNG9y24JWUnSKFpJ/PStMohP548vJtE2/dNvOLP7H066 Zf9t5A2/9xZF3/NTEO74Yv546BBnYfiaLaNbOeQqrM HVtdU6vJGqFWdn 7SnHmRuGq grKii2VLu02uB1uGaLWDrk1 j0Wg0Gk0N2yRXJz5CciEFq3xAKqvQFaOADViAB1sAPJdA8ku5B39q5FOvmvpf583/1s/Mvf/d4Q/tKN58v3zgEfnwvU73TdZ9/27c89ncNz Wu/k35764rff3ti383n898Md7eS8gS5a7CDOn7KJyTOW6ihLFPAgXwoHgYJxLUEgOS6iMMhMqHmZTf7x0 XuP/K939P/ez8398TtjH/2j6Cf NPLJPzX/6snpPUss4UK6DlMehMdczxCwt9qxGo1Go9FoNBqNRqPRBNBUh5c9gAGEC rY8ByAc8ic2sv2//PCre8Z/fzrxj9wwdL7fzX e3 0/MH/v7377K6rPvM vm1jbAMeQkgobjI2tmxLLpIlWXIFHMIMYSCFtBlIgSSUhEkgjUwgmG5blk5Tt WCu427wV3V6r13HZ3e 9m9XPcDERazbubBrEWiBH6f9X0Be1/PrvXf5Un/j89E956P7LsYOfBh MCp2JG9/NF3Ivt/4yr8utu0sOdJpn7ZzXWpP2n7rYec/nBkkASHGnYrkZAS  thuCJoCkdKlI/FVUXUSOJJ4dU4sc3awE7/ fv7nnh07GdPOH/1U9 Lz4pbnhXeeSmUvUs7bCFHlDiOFDYqqixJrBjjQiJFJ3qwAAAAAAAAAJ/ifz8Pl4mXKCjwcZElmZW08KBmvaR0pY49c0vTv93Yv/lmS1qSO/UH4Qf/4P5uqfhqD11oihxpCR1six2tjx 9wp84zB7NdZY8LVx83PnW/PZN0/tW3n1t7QfSFQfv6Y1HzXLAJgd9ciQqc4Iqyqoiq4qgyJzMR0mJE2kiEacIFPtQbnvWtvdHgbee5bNf5nf8xfvubz3Zz7rzc ynBqLDUQpG5HA0GhajIgmkCgovxkXiJnqwAAAAAAAAAJ CURTtr330gbbxKBQSiIJEkkjEU0Abfj2iu7XnAca8gbGun lbvyiw pFI kueB0xjT1Txui7ldEv8YHtsX6ewr0ncUyHtP68cOiYdfD1 5VmrbvPI05PrVjIXlz/Z/2qj1jcWcY0pQbsS8inRmMJLivjx99gVUmOaxJJGRKRIQcV3Vep4J3jmD75dz7hznwnseMG3/Ze2HW 6DpfF nhBinO aMQvRKMkqCQQzwpRPhZT4xM9WAAAAAAAAIBPwciy tfGieMJmsTFRU0gnuhCvPHxnhdvbU9n7IsnuTOmWVLv6F/6dV/Wb L/ q7jsbP VwbV46N0eZTODcgH pTSDnVXJV/4IVtyQT5wJPTBO/79L3KlWb0v3Nvz05SuXx2l6hi5HBT1UCyisbwqfryHi7JERCzPCaookuyl4Ihm66Kh63zrkcjlHa73nnHmfN/19u9dxvJYFUshRRVUIa7wcRIlUkjhZUGQBEUWNGmiBwsAAAAAAADwKRhJVj9KkSVFlhRxvHBcFUkdpdFtvqIVAz cPLCBMWfcNJJx69jK2QMpa3oyXwh9f3vkqSOxV0bpokOrCanNIa3GJZx1ikc8dGJUO97Fn jVLraxly9Qwx5qyZHLngyVZFpf2xI95iFbiLgI8SzxgipKiigoMqdIcVVSRUkSeYEkOwUbuIEmdbBXG2r1NzYqTde06zuC 3/jNO4Pnohw/cSFwiGvzLIyz2mSqCkffR1dI8JX0QEAAAAAAOAfEyN vHnLkihLoiyMx1L8RPTqo4Mv/kv7eqY7adJI syxB2 zPHaXZXW67etP Z/OFl/ZFX rXDvop15vfIAoppKLV7o4tY6jmjDVu6VGB9/mFJt6tOGzwe5DXMfvg4e/Yd72/OCeWt7KkcBrvKDyoizwisApUlSTIiSToPKq6CS2URg 760t59sr1K79rot5vgOl8RP7YmeuSDUuGiM1TpLGRmVBECRFllVJIVUhVSOSJZJEbOIAAAAAAADwj4gRPt68JVGQREHix3u34bVNZd9nrq9hhtdNc9w3c3DTrX2bbxv75jzvhlTLv/7E/byOyz5FBxrpmoeGSGM1jSRFVCggkzVO/TEaiZHbL7t90oCdtTX5xi5JgyVU/VJo/yu28 fVqKwKksKLEisIHCtxUVUMkxQkmQTyyrFWcl2IdZy2l11lm9 n9tdiHz4VzPmZI7skdDJALkmKWvxBt0AsS4KiSqQJpIikyqSqpKkKkTrRcwUAAAAAAAD4NAwvhDkSIrIUi7FEQpC8RfGj65qfnlq58pb6jFu77p8x/ABj3shYMmda1swey8yKpGxyPfLL8Ns7I0caIxdjcrekejlF0UhSVVaSA6LsELXROPUGqNVNDaNCTx8N18h958OtFyMdldLgBbFnf7CmT7WHiJVViedFkYgjigoCqRpRvIrtPhivuSq21HGNF2M1x4TaE2rj93zvvuEsrQ 3RLhQKMZFFE0mEjhxogcIAAAAAAAA8H/AhDWiGFGUNC1 Tqz ztDv76rImnYuYXLVyun16TO77ps dD9j3jjZknW7de0C2/o0V9ojgZ  Ku0 pVaaqUskM8d7RJU0lUglUiWiuEZ gexBbcCldI0KPQM0WiP3nQ80Xwt1tpG9jswnQg3Xgh02CsokS4IoySpPxJIikdIrWq7FOo7Fat8X6sr4xtpY46Vo3YFY9Su 3afiZW7ZoQosF HDMUGRiOSJnh8AAAAAAADA/wVDcU0huZ1GfjdakFDxTeZSElO1YEb9AqZm5dSmjOmdG28Y2MSYN061rrvbviHJef9699eejP1hq3j8otTsI4tM1jjr0ohIJRp/IFyTiVhe8wdkq0saNUsDvdpwjdB3OdRRHx8aIl8vuSq43sPu2nbJGieBZEmTZJHUMIkWJXAi0nwl3nFebDko1pxhrzeFmmrDzSe4hkvRumFxhIv4FF9Mi6t8XBbDLPFYxAEAAAAAAOCfCTPAV782mD27/FHmShpTs b2xvW31mYyFSuZulU3tGVO7d44eWAjY954o2XdLNuGVc7NX4/8 89jf8oOHboar/PSkEADcX5YozgRaYqqSaImc4IUiAhOnzjmls1mZaRD7Kvh uuF0R7ZOSp7BmVnj2o7zrZXsAMW3qtqIpEaJ2GU/BXh3uOxlgtC 3mx5Shfc5qtrY611MQ7y6TeEEVVTdRCcSUkkkoakSbJJOK5dAAAAAAAAPhnwtzT/PAtl9NuvLTs1ua0m1rSmatLmUvLp9U wDSkTO1Ye2PPJmZgA2PeeINl7Z1ja5c7H7g/uOHp0K8Ko/ub5CYPdUTUpqjcHpGGFIqJalCQvaLiiit2vzjiEHttct QMNghDDQp5k7NNSh7R1jXMO8c0TxXaeRKtKc5MBgnXiTJIrka KHjgboKoecs1/J vPZsvPYDofms3HpV6ukQRliWF2K8FBZ4VmIlNaYqnCKoijDRAwQAAAAAAAD4P2CY8owplVm3VqZPr17B1CYyTUlM/UqmagVTu3J6 9rp3ZuYgQ2MZdNkS9aXzGsS7ZuyPCt/Fnz6kHysn7pscpNTrApTm0/qYskR0caiqpkna5zGvNrAmNw5JLX3h3v7lbEe8nSqnl7ONcJ7RyR3v xqJWtFtKcy0G2moIX89eHeS2zb4XhtRaD1VLThjNh0SWg5Gr2 h62tEPv9vEcUVI4TFEWTiThSOdJEIgUfRgcAAAAAAIB/KszMivsmlWcxlSlM9XLmejJTnTS5asWU6pVMZfKM1qzpnRuZ/vWM7T7GmjVjNC3Bvn61M m5yHPHldP91DfMt5q5ej8NuKThENnc8pBHGgzQWIhsdhoeELu7hc6haP Qau8jb6fq7eE9Q5JvSPV3Ks5hydohmq9Geq7Lo9XC4AfBprNiy0Gx5rS/9oNQ3VW5/X2hweC5cDBcZ1acxMdFWYqx8ZgQl0hUSVFJISJFwX/CAQAAAAAA4J8Jw1xfxtSmTLm  qbK9NvK1365cuOMyg3MtTXMtaUzmtbM6NjA9K1nHPcz9qyp5tWzHeuSrEuejbxwnP wTxkxC4NmsdtJ5tHIiI/sVnHYHOuzC8MOzTKijHTzfe1Cr523DErWTs3VRf5 JTgg ntVbzf53bzdTJ7LbM/JeOfJSOvJSP0ZtXUPV35Car0SargYqTeFr7zpPVcp9RFxFGZlVZJVQSGBSCJVIlkhaXwZBwAAAAAAAPinwTCVqUxl8pTrSTdcT5lUkc5cS51cnTytcfGU2rVTqtKmN2ZM685i tKZ0awbx 6/ZeiBh9offF18dbdUeFU53UY17VJjL3U1So1jUl f3FbHVVyLfVAtlndSx5AyMhgbdYk l izi94xwT3IO/p5x4DkGlQ9Q3LQJvtGxLFarv1orOKIUPMh33LJWXeSmk5T5Rbvnuedu88IvUpUIh/vI36iBwUAAAAAAADwGWCY8g1M2WqmfBVTmcaUZzJlqyfXLJ/WnDipNnNyVcr0 rSberMmj2QxI2uYwcwp3Zk/tD3/pppbKOw8Gj5wOXK6Iny2TrxcI14oE65dki4eiR8t8e3aGzh4kS9r1/oGVItDDdm00JgSGJK8vYKrS3B2Sa4exTMgeodV7wB56mn0FNd4JF77gdByhW3ZS7UveHe/aNt5MVLvF0NxRYuriixxEz0oAAAAAAAAgM8AM nag8y19cy1DKZ83ZTKzUz5RqYshalaxNRmMJUrJ1etmNGZMc28nhnJnDyYNXPk/t/6c7aLpUXce7sDuw8H9x6N7DkULTko7jwa3XdE2L b25MfKNwT2FcmlJlpNETeUTU4qgaHZH /5O0W3Z2iq0NydyieAcHZKdo7yNNErnKh/0yk Qhb955S 8vQ/u NmfKDFxUlTDEK8VKIVFJxHg4AAAAAAACfBwxzbRNTtnZSxfrpDY/c1vnjf2n98Q11j02q3czUbWCq0pmylUxdyqTuLKZrzfS TQtd333dv2t7aE9eZJ/JW1wULikRSgy8qYBKCiOFBWyxIVKk85bs9R v5OrNsjUgBoYF/6DgHxT8/YKvX/D1S/4 OdCvBG3k6RVtvbJnRAmMSr7r0qApXvZr9uSDg9u2 88NKw6SVArLckTkZDZC4YkeFAAAAAAAAMBngGHKVjGVqVOqM7/U/r0F1lcX2rfdPfyXO4f OL398RlNj95Q8zWm7j6m T6mYdOsrm/d7/vNHyO7XwmXZvPv5UR25sdKi7jd2T5jTrTAoO3PFva8EyrNCRw6ELtaJff3KV6zGB6V/COib7xRyT iBMZPyMcUxyBvsYgeV9zr4D2VYu/v3Ec3mHf8l3lPQ7yXFDnGySFRJoVI4t2Sf6IHBQAAAAAAAPAZYCZVLWWqk5jKlJuavz3f kaiq2S rXC Iz/R 1aia0uC7fdfGXluRvePbmt6IrP7xacdOc/F970QKf3v J7XA0XZgZLC8F6Tq6TQsyc7uDPbVZLn2n8sdKmCb2/hzd2cs4/1DWj ftXXp3jHG5C9/ZKnV3D1K9ZBzW4lf49iqRJ697HVz1j3PGwxVoc7bKxHk4k0iqkaT7JGqqLgw gAAAAAAADwecBMrk5mqpOYqyun1D46a S1 bbCu815s2ymxZa8RVb9Qrd rmf7XNtbWbacXweP7pSqtoUvvRM885bv0Cv2wj 7jG9Gdr4V3/sWt 9Pft2bvoLS IkrVF9NXZf49vNc50VtsEo1V8ujleJwpThcLY1UicOV3GAFO3Al2PZBpOWk3PJO8NwvrLt PFr41ED m4ETcSkclARRJZKJFJklTiGVpImeEwAAAAAAAMBngZlUkcpUrmLK0m5s M48y5sLXIV3W41znPrE0d0LR0vm24tmufPnWnSb7XvfCJefZLvK/X3X4t1nxLqdwtnX2D0/jxke9ryRNvTSOvdL/ b58y9iplflo78P7P/PAePjw3lPBA8e49qOsq1H4y3H2NaTXPsptv1kvO39aMuHXPcBrn6rcuWxQFGyZctGy9Y/ew 10pisSjIRKxIfl0mRSOVIVkmc6DkBAAAAAAAAfBYYpmr9tOupk64tmVS98S7rK3c48ue5d82x5txtM8y2GuZYDPMt kVW4zK7abW7OMO3a4ldt95d8B1v6ZO PU Edj8RKf2hP 971h1ze37/XbPhBfveR2wFSbbsFZ7clJBuUXBribP8ULT5hNB3NN5zKNRxONh6JNh4xF93klpf9h35oTXv23bDN yG5/yHyrgOYkOSJEmSJMuyoiiqqmqaNtEjAgAAAAAAAPjM/HUPL1s8qXrjnZY/f7yHz3HmJTjzE x591gN91oMiRZ9ss20ylEwb3TbMnNu pghy6rL9Bg2BoybXblfG936Cl3YSdcPSbU7wpef9Rz9nn3Xo8PGf vd ruxQwa28jB1Huc7jgUaT0WazvOt54SmZ73vfXMw5xGH8SGP6bFh/c5ouZ8iKheUZXl8CcceDgAAAAAAAJ8/DFO5bnwPZ6rWfWX05TudBXPdxXNtuXNd QnO/PmO/AU24wKLYdGYLtGiT7IaV/p3JbsKktwFi/35CX7dva7stU7jt307S SavVzdyWjT2Wj7Qb5Nr9TnitUl0fI/eI7kxK8ekBqOx5qORxsPSQ0mrvzPnmNplncfChbc5zV8zZWXE79qU5ykCjypH2/g47S/muhBAQAAAAAAAHwGPtrDJ5cnMlXrvjT00l2u/NnOwnn2nNlWw1yrMcGet8BmXGg1LrLqE62GJTbjKufOxWbTPQ7TPeGiWR7DwpHt33LtfZsq9/KNxVzD/nDz VDXSbanUGkvkppORBqvxpqvxzpa2MF6cfic2q n1v/gTyfbDBvs2/81Wrx2bMcvrPt7yEksG7d5okTa/2KiBwUAAAAAAADwGWCYisxpNSmTyxcxlWtv6fuvu90Fsxx5CY7cWWbdHIshwWqabzcusBkX2vT32g2LnaY0a8kqa1GSvSDRXZhoNW0YKfyd5 wxte1gpHEP33Io1nHO13na37mHbd8XazrraciTmg6InbWaY5CC3ZyzLDSwP9Coc117MXTwkRH9U2N7L8aQOOHQAAAMxElEQVQ7RS5CYYFYVfzEuo09HAAAAAAAAD5/PrmHr5nR/dwsb8FdNmOCI ejJdyWN99unG833mPVLbDpF9oNySO61faCVHtR0phpjXPnj Nnc5S6o1LbwXDNYaHlfaHzVLj9/VDrUbbtBNtyPtx4kG09Hu64Llh6lUBTyHLF1/NBvO 00nuMmkzxsms0LJNEEUGMigqRzH3Kf8KxhwMAAAAAAMDnBsNUpE rWTml4l6mIuPGjl/M9hXeadXPd aOL H32PPn240JNkOCTTffrr/HYbjXumOFO3 VI2 JOWelPf/h6OGnQ6eftxz9dfD4y8Ezfwp/ FL0wouRD18Jffhq5PzLsbOv85dfCZ7bFinLZ uMgUpTqKKYr84XKg2eS3XSEKeyxMuyRBEinog ZQ0HAAAAAAAA Pz4H3v41Paff7yHz7MYPz4PT7AZEhz6e1zGhZ68Oa7sRa7cZU7DYqd ocuQ6MpbOWbM6DMkWN9IGn5r2ci2ue7cezz6VdbcFOv2hb5tD1my7xve qDV8JCzYNNo7gMW3cNu04O2HS PnhyKWygmSyHersluopgiksBN9EAAAAAAAAAA/oaYmyvX3XA1c3LZ6qm16VPrH501un32WPEsu3G2w5RgNS00GxebDYstxoU2/VyH7m5H7gqHcbndsMyuT7TlLrJlL7RnL3BsW jcnuIxpbpNqz156e68DHdepjt/rSt/rSs/06JPiujXiflL / 0NpL3jdiuzWPb1vm29QecY7FAUOI4UlTSSNVI1kie6HkAAAAAAAAA/C0xTHkacy2NqUiZUr96WtNjCZbsBPuuBE/ Qnt gtU0x2acY9PPcxgXuE2J7vwkd8Fia 5ia85ia06iLTfRkbPUpVvmzk3y6FK9eas9ealuU5rLlOY0pjuMGTZDhs2QZtdtduavGH5zXVC/wb51g1 3aWi7zn/ByYb9QjyiCKwsCpKoSDKpGqkTPQ8AAAAAAACAvyWGqc9katYw11dOql1xQ91Ds8xvz3IU3OnR32M1zXPkzXLn3 E13eU2znXoFo3plo7qFjp0Cx26RQ79Eqd mdOQ5NQtd iWO3TJ9twVdt0Kuy7Frl/tMKQ7jJkOU6bDtNFn/JZj56Yhwwav/mtsTvLgy7 2HArJfFTg4pLAyxIvS6IsSQqOwgEAAAAAAODzj2GqU5mK1UzZMqZiCVP1wN3Wt 72Ft4e1N9p1d9hN9zlNM12Gec4jfPt vFfiN/j0i9wGxa7jUtdhmVOw3K7YaU1d4UlJ8mWk2zNWW7L/eQenuXM22TbsXYk95uuvWvs2xPcf9jc d9V3naNJS7OCoKgqqpGpBEpRDLhsXQAAAAAAAD4nGOmlqVOLUu7oWz5pPKlTPXm2dZ373IV3urMvsNfMMudP9 Wd6/FsNhsWGwzLHSZFnjz5tl1CQ79vU79UqcxyWVa4TCm2I0pduP4  EpLmOqw5Bq16 26dMsujSLLsP 9hrz1vs9ecsDW79c95OdvtMCH3N4VZkXNEkmjegTe7hA D8ZAAAAAAAAfJ4xM8syZ1aun1GVMe166s0NjyU7TUn2vfOHdtxtM8wx6xeMGpaMGpaNmRbbDAkO/Sx77kK74V6HcZHDuMRhWOowJDkMy 2GZJt lduY4jKO7 GrHYY0uyHdqk 36lcE3v6Gf8cS6x9nNj/1XLfeLltEVQkIGo2fg/91D1dJk0mTsYcDAAAAAADA5xoz6UrGlLJ1kyrSp17PmNX2xLdjJ34SK/ R52T6cEHysGnBiH6ORZfgNC1wmxLtxkSLfqk9f6k9f4nNuMRmTLTrP8qhS7bnLrfl/v/vhy93v5Zse H2psfWXvlRZ7yLi0YiPKuR8PEVaP/TBM4CAAAAAAAA4G NYSrXM1WbmIp0pip9QftPn5eublN7c9nG32lV3 fOrfTtvs2lu8mR/VX7jiVmXdqgPnFEnziiX2TOXWzRJ9r1iS7jUl/ Mn/Bcofu4  0jT XPn4evnbsL0zr5luvpF8MHyY1rPJEiqYqbklTFU1VPz4Q/8TxOAAAAAAAAMDnFTO5IvnGqjU3XE5lqjJn9D37hOv0vkh/QaQ2L9ZRKPQYpM7/jlZ9z3k0baxojk1/u1f3FZ9 rt 4zJu/wmZcNpK9cGTbfEf2/IB g /Qveat6b53syxvJI 8Md/7blL43UUdP5/cPfdLpzMKzRcUkZSQwJPEkkwsflAGAAAAAAAAX0TM5IrkKVUZH /hP3CdKo30FYVrS6NdJYG2okDzTr69kLreoLofh09tHtu5alh/72jOLOuOOz2580J5SwL5qQ5Txohu/lBBqqVgraNglU2XEi1c4HjtK93/cVPTxkkX5z0z8lqHalWIVFmTZFZV8Ro4AAAAAAAAfEExkyuSJ1dnTLm6mqnMmjHw3KPO40XR3pJIXVGorTTSvj/aeSDStjfcVBypy PqjFLDb1yn/sN5eK1z13yn4Q5n7jxnbrJFnz6in 8oXWctvd x 16n7k7Hltu7npjZsIapuvNrNT qoRaRZE4mmVSSWFJU/J8MAAAAAAAAvpiYGyqWM9XpU8vSmYqsGQPPPeA8rI91l4bqdGyriW0rjLUWh5qL/PXFwbqdsaZdfPN7Ymsh37AldPUp5/sPjZWmWgoW2vRz7LmJrpJ13p2p9nfuHvvV9L7vMNUZMyuTv1KfdMp7OUxRElVVUIgk0gRSSMNj6QAAAAAAAPCFxEwtX85UrZ5anjG1fO1Ng89nON7bGu/cF6ovkLvyuDZjtLkw1rqL69zJtxfGmvWhutJY83627XCsZV k0RC7/rv4lW8Fj6c7diUP5a6O6L7c 4Ob2rJu61/DXF4w 8LaFx1vhNkQK8ukEglEsigRLxN94nPpAAAAAAAAAF8g43t46rTKzOnX1t40 PxSe nrbPv UMOuaNt4OyOtxeGWkkhrabxzD9edE6wpjrXs4zsPcO0HuPa9QmsB35gdqfr30IEl7teZxs3TGpJuLJ9zy7klT7e/1k0WihEvkUZEApEg8CTHSCQ8mA4AAAAAAABfSMy08uVMder0qqxbrq27eeiX8 0lf JaDwQbikONhcGmwmBTUbS1NN65J95VGu4sCbTlRVuK c5ivjMv3FAQrN8daz7AtR It/1QOr9s J0vd//sK8PfZ84lf/36T5ukXhKJ1I9 SKbwsqaoCqmCJimEB9MBAAAAAADgi2h8D0 Zfn3tzKvrbh765Wx70R 5lsOhRl280SC0mMQOI9 mjzYbQi3F4fbdse7SeOfuWOeucGtxqLmYbS0U298KVf/Gemb1cPG64eI0V8Gi6La5Hb/Qe49pJJGbWCJSiVTix59GV4lIDZM4wfcNAAAAAAAAMBGY6ddWMTXrp1enTbqUPt2 5atjut GP9wd6dkRaTBGm4tjbaWx9l3RtuJwS1G0tTjWtivaUso2FcSuF0Qrj0pthdHafzfv 6rTOHv4zdTA3sSg6UvtP33ds4ukOLEUmujbAwAAAAAAAPiHwkwrW8Vc/2gPn2Hf8tUx3X Fz  O9JhiLXnx1vxYa36stSDeVsC1F/IdBULH7kjX1miVQaraz9Vvc1x9eOi9RSOm5d6CJHtRQuytWzu /2TrlmHycEScRhpeBAcAAAAAAAD4BGZqRQpTvX5a1epJVzJusW756pju56EzpdGeonhbXrzVwLXquVaT0F4gdOTz7XlcW0G0YY/YYxI7fxG6lGktXmTJSbQbF4zoV4X0N/c9vqH5J7WeJhIorlGEZNIm v4AAAAAAAAA/pEwk6tSmIp1N1amMtfWfGlsyx1m3X8G3t8V7SkKNZtiLTqhzSi0F7Ptu6JtJeGWgnBzKV9dKvQ9422cbz8wzf/u3PDbq3zGpaOFXx19fMWVbx9xfygSEUukSEQyj NwAAAAAAAAgE9gmOupU8rWTa1IYcoz7xx9/Q6z7lHfoRK2tyjYNL6H57Nte8JtB/2t 4NtpbH2vFjD446TC4eL51mL5nrybvdtnet7J8X59uwr6dt786MqKxJJpJBIFJ/omwMAAAAAAAD4B8MwdatvvLL2hvJVTEXWrKEtd47pH/DsK2J7d4ZaTLGWHK4lP9a6J9j6XqC1INryLtf0sLds0WDOPOtfFtu2JQ/vSrHvTxj945Tm 35b8 cBsmgkEcVlIkUlEogU/0TfIAAAAAAAAMA/EIZWI4QQQgghhBBC6O/UxF8BQgghhBBCCCH0xWnirwAhhBBCCCGEEPriNPFXgBBCCCGEEEIIfXFiJvoFdQAAAAAAAIAvEOzhAAAAAAAAAH8/2MMBAAAAAAAA/n6whwMAAAAAAAD8/TC36GYihBBCCCGEEELo7xP2cIQQQgghhBBC6O/X/wOH83/7vh0b6QAAAABJRU5ErkJggg==


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like this is a repetition of events that occurred during the Datawind fiasco.
Endorsing our friend's view (@Flash) ,this is really a BS or Garbage event.And we Indians are jumping onto it,without thinking any logical or truth behind it.


> ...
> ...
> For starters, the Freedom 251 unit we received bears the logo of Adcom, which has been covered with a sticker. Adcom is a Delhi-based importer of IT products that deals in smartphones and tablets. At first glance, the Freedom 251 appears similar to the Adcom Ikon 4 and has reasonably similar specifications as well. The Adcom Ikon 4 has also got a similar design, and has a 4-inch display, Android 5.1, a 1.3GHz quad-core processor, 5-megapixel rear camera, and 1.3-megapixel front camera, with 8GB of storage, and 1GB of RAM.
> 
> ...



Source : *gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/features/freedom-251-more-questions-than-answers-803592?pfrom=home-indepth


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 18, 2016)

i wouldn't mind buying this to keep it in my car and carrybag permanently... you know..for emergencies.
Like i get robbed and the thief took my wallet, cellphone and my pants... at least i can use this phone which is well hidden in the boot and call the cops/family


----------



## powerhoney (Feb 18, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> i wouldn't mind buying this to keep it in my car and carrybag permanently... you know..for emergencies.
> Like i get robbed and the thief took my wallet, cellphone and my pants... at least i can use this phone which is well hidden in the boot and call the cops/family



It's a scam, apparently!!!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 18, 2016)

Whether scam or not, now all India knows "Ringing Bells"


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 18, 2016)

Rs 251 = dropping in waste bin.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 18, 2016)

^Rs. 291/- to be precise.


----------



## Flash (Feb 18, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> i wouldn't mind buying this to keep it in my car and carrybag permanently... you know..for emergencies.
> Like i get robbed and the thief took my wallet, *cellphone *and my pants... at least i can use this phone which is well hidden in the boot and call the cops/family


Why don't you give him the 251/- phone instead of costly one? :silly_NF:


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2016)

lywyre said:


> I bought 11 of those. Then the alarm rang.





kg11sgbg said:


> What kind of alarm?
> Clarify a bit.



That means he bought 11 of them in 'his dream'. 

Btw, if the offer is too good to be true, it probably is. Why you all forget this?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2016)

COD available? if yes then go for it.

Don't be stupid if you can try @251 any mobile then why not spend some. But if it's scam then, 251*2 billion people of India.. So it's half a trillion money scam.
And why other company's making noise, even TRI also looking into matter.. 
I think that if some company is trying to Deliver product VFM and you (other companies) can't deliver as expectation (money talks), then just shut mouth take a meeting, TRI will look into matter. (I do think that they should not).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> COD available? if yes then go for it.
> 
> Don't be stupid if you can try @251 any mobile then why not spend some. But if it's scam then, 251*2 billion people of India.. So it's half a trillion money scam.
> And why other company's making noise, even TRI also looking into matter..
> I think that if some company is trying to Deliver product VFM and you (other companies) can't deliver as expectation (money talks), then just shut mouth take a meeting, TRI will look into matter. (I do think that they should not).


I don't think C.O.D option will be available.
It will always be in the prepaid form of Credit/Debit/Netbanking/Wallet Service/etc...


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2016)

site loading for anyone?
it opened once, clicked buy, then nothing

- - - Updated - - -

lol. No longer interested. Was under the belief that someone finally made a product after studying local usage patterns and needs. There does not seem to be anything done of that sort, it is just a cheap droid.


----------



## moniker (Feb 19, 2016)

Why are people who have the means to buy better phones buying this? Let the needy buy, some of you guys who have placed an order don't need this and are just blocking a poor person from getting this phone.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2016)

moniker said:


> Why are people who have the means to buy better phones buying this? Let the needy buy, some of you guys who have placed an order don't need this and are just blocking a poor person from getting this phone.



Most are doing this just to see how fraud companies loot masses by providing quality less and standard less phones. Me included. I just ordered for one. (Although I am not sure if I will ever get one, since payment process isn't completed).

Better to waste the money for those people who can afford to waste it, then to provide such phones to users who can't afford it, and still buy it in hopes to have an "Android" experience. Most such people will buy it and then say "Android experience sux".

I will willingly give the phone to someone who can't afford, if it turns out to be any good phone.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 19, 2016)

^Exactly my thoughts [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION],and I had also booked for one but not paid,as a message from their site confirmed my booking but said that they will inform me through my e-mail about payment particulars.


----------



## powerhoney (Feb 20, 2016)

Aren't you guys missing the point that this is a massive scam and Ringing Bells has neither the licence nor the BIS certification to build this smartphone... Moreover, they are yet to build the factory for producing the smartphone...

Wow!!! And this is supposed to be a tech forum!!!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2016)

they are not even going to be making any phone
that's the whole point, we won't make anything and still beat drums and say yay we made in India.


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 20, 2016)

Great scam by Ringing Bells and BJP in India!!(Just saying that because bjp's minister was there in the inaugaral ceremony)
The phone freedom 251 is actually is just a rebranded ADCOM a chinese phone, have you guys fall for it?

Freedom 251 is rebranded version of Adcom Ikon 4; Chinese smartphone sold under 'Make in India' garb? | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.co

They have used whitener to cover the mobile logo just see it more closely at the top of the phone!!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 20, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> Great scam by Ringing Bells and BJP in India!!(Just saying that because bjp's minister was there in the inaugaral ceremony)
> The phone freedom 251 is actually is just a rebranded ADCOM a chinese phone, have you guys fall for it?
> 
> Freedom 251 is rebranded version of Adcom Ikon 4; Chinese smartphone sold under 'Make in India' garb? | Latest News & Gossip on Popular Trends at India.co
> ...


Buddy you got it late.. everyone knows about it since day one.. anyways..


So, its a scam.. but why on the earth.. 
*They are doing this ?*
Spending whole lot of money on adverts, promotion and all these controversy .. moreover, it seems they have not even asked payment from any, one of my friend said he ordered on COD..

So what is the purpose of all this drama ?
(I have some theories but would like to here what friends at digit forum has to say  )


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Buddy you got it late.. everyone knows about it since day one.. anyways..
> 
> 
> So, its a scam.. but why on the earth..
> ...


I do suspect that if a company can sell a product at around 95% less than the market price,then i can smell something fishy.Are they on a giveaway spree?
Alot of consumers still will order it by online payment.
This concept is to help poor,but how can you help a poor by selling a product on internet.'Internet' is a thing that is by very far in to the reach of 'poor'.Poor are those who can't even earn 291/- Rs. a day.A company which is just 5 months old comes up with a proposal to help poor people by selling a phone at 5% cost of the original.and all the rich people will get it.It is like a dream come true wow! What's next a new pc computer in just 1000 for poor.
And if they can sell it at such a cost so why only india? why not sell it in the all parts of the world! It will sell like hotcakes and will give other companies a run for their money!


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 21, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> And if they can sell it at such a cost so why only india? why not sell it in the all parts of the world! It will sell like hotcakes and will give other companies a run for their money!



Other countries like US have strict certification programs. Can't sell without getting certified.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2016)

hmm ok my current conspiracy theory is something like
someone in china is like there must be those who are still too [strike]smart[/strike] stingy to buy a smartphone, and we need to snag those suckers and get them trapped forever somehow, the only way to do it is to dump some unsold stock on them
also, something fishy about the price because no other offerings in that bracket. it is not like they have made a considered lower spec device that is just right for some usage scenarios. they are just marketing a cheap droid like that. 

just ignoring all the other things that make it an abomination. that it is copied from iphones, that it is bandied about as some kind of made in india thing, that it has a sticker on the back with the India flag in the wrong proportions and if you peel it off there is a chinese brand logo underneath... I really hope the stickers and the whitener ink used to obscure the logo, are at least, made in India.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 23, 2016)

the revolution of Smart Phone !!!!hone_NF:


----------



## Ricky (Feb 23, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> I do suspect that if a company can sell a product at around 95% less than the market price,then i can smell something fishy.Are they on a giveaway spree?
> Alot of consumers still will order it by online payment.
> This concept is to help poor,but how can you help a poor by selling a product on internet.'Internet' is a thing that is by very far in to the reach of 'poor'.Poor are those who can't even earn 291/- Rs. a day.A company which is just 5 months old comes up with a proposal to help poor people by selling a phone at 5% cost of the original.and all the rich people will get it.It is like a dream come true wow! What's next a new pc computer in just 1000 for poor.
> And if they can sell it at such a cost so why only india? why not sell it in the all parts of the world! It will sell like hotcakes and will give other companies a run for their money!




Obviously is not for helping poor because its not backed by Govt. and its not something where Govt. subsidy will be appreciated. Question still remains, *why they are doing this ? *

A news was there where they said they will be making Rs. 31 profit even on selling at this price point by various scaling methods. But claiming anything is easy, in real life its not possible and probably they are fooling / evading from questions for time being.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> hmm ok my current conspiracy theory is something like
> someone in china is like there must be those who are still too [strike]smart[/strike] stingy to buy a smartphone, and we need to snag those suckers and get them trapped forever somehow, the only way to do it is to dump some unsold stock on them
> also, something fishy about the price because no other offerings in that bracket. it is not like they have made a considered lower spec device that is just right for some usage scenarios. they are just marketing a cheap droid like that.
> 
> just ignoring all the other things that make it an abomination. that it is copied from iphones, that it is bandied about as some kind of made in india thing, that it has a sticker on the back with the India flag in the wrong proportions and if you peel it off there is a chinese brand logo underneath... I really hope the stickers and the whitener ink used to obscure the logo, are at least, made in India.



Still, if they are dumping unsold stock, transportation + imports + other duties, still will be lot more costly than Rs. 220 (as they said will be making Rs. 31 profit per unit) . Even if they declare its value Rs. 1, there will be lots overheads getting it from China to India where Rs. 220 looks deceptive.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2016)

New conspiracy theory : may be Mar* Zuckerb**g is paying for this  as an initiative to bring everyone under FB and get their data for FBs business purpose. FB will stop at nothing to swallow us freebasics and now literally free phones, anyone ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 24, 2016)

digit nerds in a nutshell - "high price phone = OMG they are fooling us, same config phone as iphone we can get at 10K ... but see these overpriced craps. totally not worth."

cheap phone = OMG can't believe, there must be some conspiracy going against us.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> digit nerds in a nutshell - "high price phone = OMG they are fooling us, same config phone as iphone we can get at 10K ... but see these overpriced craps. totally not worth."
> 
> cheap phone = OMG can't believe, there must be some conspiracy going against us.



Absolutely true.
Digit nerds are best! They know things.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> digit nerds in a nutshell - "high price phone = OMG they are fooling us, same config phone as iphone we can get at 10K ... but see these overpriced craps. totally not worth."
> 
> cheap phone = OMG can't believe, there must be some conspiracy going against us.



People like us have maintained the balance and peace in this world,otherwise would be already taken over by corporate or BABAs 

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> New conspiracy theory : may be Mar* Zuckerb**g is paying for this  as an initiative to bring everyone under FB and get their data for FBs business purpose. FB will stop at nothing to swallow us freebasics and now literally free phones, anyone ?



Make sense , still not convincing though


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2016)

topgear said:


> New conspiracy theory : may be Mar* Zuckerb**g is paying for this  as an initiative to bring everyone under FB and get their data for FBs business purpose. FB will stop at nothing to swallow us freebasics and now literally free phones, anyone ?



sounds legit

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> digit nerds in a nutshell - "high price phone = OMG they are fooling us, same config phone as iphone we can get at 10K ... but see these overpriced craps. totally not worth."
> 
> cheap phone = OMG can't believe, there must be some conspiracy going against us.



epic.


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2016)

Anybody got the payment link? I heard in our whatsapp group that someone got..


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2016)

Flash said:


> Anybody got the payment link? I heard in our whatsapp group that someone got..



This phone is meant to be sold in FLASH :laughing_NF:


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 26, 2016)

Freedom 651 india first most affordable smartphone by Doesn't Ring a Bell :tongue_NF:


----------



## Anorion (Feb 26, 2016)

kids these days... 
so cooool


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> Freedom 651 india first most affordable smartphone by Doesn't Ring a Bell :tongue_NF:



Lol nicely done.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2016)

Freedom 251: Accused of fraud; but could be good, even if 'vapourware' &ndash; Tech

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CbfLWg5UEAAZHX6.jpg:large


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 26, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Freedom 251: Accused of fraud; but could be good, even if 'vapourware' – Tech
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/CbfLWg5UEAAZHX6.jpg:large



lmao
haha


----------



## lywyre (Feb 27, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Freedom 251: Accused of fraud; but could be good, even if 'vapourware' – Tech
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/CbfLWg5UEAAZHX6.jpg:large



Bloody Hell. Even the shipping cost is halved


----------



## Ricky (Feb 29, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> COD available? if yes then go for it.
> 
> Don't be stupid if you can try @251 any mobile then why not spend some. But if it's scam then, 251*2 billion people of India.. So it's half a trillion money scam.
> And why other company's making noise, even TRI also looking into matter..
> I think that if some company is trying to Deliver product VFM and you (other companies) can't deliver as expectation (money talks), then just shut mouth take a meeting, TRI will look into matter. (I do think that they should not).



Umm... what ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Umm... what ?


That is how I reacted when I heard about 251₹ mobile..
Leave it now I don't remember what I was to say...

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2016)

latest news is they are going to refund the money of 30000 thousands people who were successful in making payment for pre booking. Henceforth the company will only deliver phones COD [ cash on delivery ] basis so they can at-least claim they are clear of any sort of scam with people's money.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 3, 2016)

*[STRIKE]Non[/STRIKE]-Fiction: *How to make Rs 6 Cr in a day doing nothing

*Non-Fiction: *After Freedom 251 fiasco, promoters of the ‘iPhone Killer’ arrested on the day of the launch


----------



## Anorion (Mar 3, 2016)

actually can someone explain to me who exactly pockets the interest on escrow accounts?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2016)

Anybody got the phone finally ?

FIR lodged against Freedom 251 maker Ringing Bells for cheating its customers &ndash; Tech


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2016)

they said it may take upto 30th June .. but - did not they release a phone before around 3k price tag - anyone got  ?


----------



## kunnusingh (Mar 28, 2016)

I hear that they will ship mobile phone after 4 month and later they will sell it using COD which is look like a big lie but they can do it by selling advertisement on back cover so they can earn more money.

I think its a big marketing trick, once they will ship 26lakh mobile phone then they will increase price to normal price like Rs.3k or 4k. They said they received *26lakh order*. :tongue_NF:


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 28, 2016)

Anorion said:


> actually can someone explain to me who exactly pockets the interest on escrow accounts?



I don't think any party earns interest on escrow accounts.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2016)

yup. I had always assumed that money in a bank earned interest. Banks be like ***** the money in your pocket earns no interest, and we only earn interest in interest earning accounts.


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 29, 2016)

:scared_NF::confused_NF::sad_NF:


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2016)

That sketchy-as-hell $4 smartphone maker is under police investigation for the Freedom 251 - Android Authorit


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2016)

tengo007 said:


> Good news for mobile lover , who cant afford costly device but we have to wait till last weak of June 2016 for reality. Dont be so judgmental .



Did you just landed on earth, like right now?
It's a history now. Nothing is coming out from this company.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 2, 2016)

tengo007 said:


> Really  do you really think so ? The so called news (rumours)  has any valid proof or Indian  judicial system given any verdicts against them.



You related to those frauds?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 2, 2016)

The fraud company is itself shut down.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 2, 2016)

It is just a badged phone. Like Adcom. They are not manufacturing the phone locally. At least not the initial batch. So why such a long gap to deliver only 30000 units (first batch)? There are several questions (like their business model, how they plan to make money) that were shot at Ringing Bells, which has not returned with solid or straight forward answers


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 2, 2016)

^If you are so hopeful,then why didn't they provide the link to my reg. e-mail address (successfully registered and entered in their site)which they commited to inform / send,regarding payment options????
Leave aside  the phone buddy,they can't even respond to emails.
Where is their trustworthiness or reliability?

This is another scam tainted company like the company D@tawind (Fiasco of Akash Tablets).


----------



## lywyre (Apr 2, 2016)

[MENTION=322457]tengo007[/MENTION]: Come June, I hope you are hear and that I am wrong.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2016)

tengo007 said:


> I dont know you guys are really reading news or just going through catchy headlines or creating your reviews on the basis of random tweets.
> 
> First thing i would like to ask that " Has anyone of you order that phone ???"
> second thing " if yes then anyone ask for refund ???"
> ...



First : Is that so ? Did not they refund all the money taken for Freedom 251 ? and planning to deliver the phone on COD basis.

Second : What happened to Smart 101 [ cheapest 4g phone ] which they promised to deliver by 25th Feb 2016 ? They took around 3k for the same. Now they are refunding the money ? Shame they've failed to create a assemble line or even import product for those who have paid beforehand for Smart 101.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 3, 2016)

In simple words, R!ng!ng Bells is just a non-existent che@ter,fu**ing,scam tainted so called company.oo_NF:ig_NF:


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 3, 2016)

Lets see what they deliver their final product maybe a toy phone.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 4, 2016)

Man, you are the epic example of positive outlook to life. Good good.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 4, 2016)

No offense taken and nothing personal.
In fact,I think our POSITIVE-(LY) minded highly self esteemed Friend may be in a dealership or so from Ringing Fails!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 5, 2016)

tengo007 said:


> Ya bro nothing personal . I am an analyst who love smartphone . secondly " HOPE IS BEST THING YOU CAN GIVE TO OTHERS "


Bro. kidding with you.
Well keeping aside kidding,brother would you care to explain me and all of us,how the smartphone Freedom 251 could be sold at a price of Rs.251/- along with the specs. as provided??
 When other companies and hardware traders besides tech. experts  has  repeatedly commented in TV and media that the cost could not come down below Rs.2,250/-(approx.) despite selling it at a total LOSS,isn't it an impossibility for the said smartphone to be sold at such imaginary and absurd price?

Wanted to know if you have relevant info.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Apr 6, 2016)

I wonder if you can sell a smartphone which you can't use without filling in your card details.

Then if you put ads & popups to buy stuff right in the UI with link to your store. Accidental clicks=revenue. That's the only way I see it working.

Ofcourse then people will buy 1K worth hardware @ 251 then root/format/freaking anything it to use it as they want.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry, no offense but from the language and way Mr. Tango007 is discussing about this phone.. clearly he / she is paid forum poster to uplift the tainted image .. kind of damage control for company.

src; Years of experience with forums..

Btw, I will be happy to see if they really delivers such phone on such price, ultimately it will be customer who will benefit, they will just set new benchmark for price to feature thing.. no hatred against company.

But the way did things, looks like a kid got 1 million rupee, thought to make them 100 million out of it, jumped into an idea which looked good on papers.. rest you all know.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2016)

*Latest Update :*
Freedom 251 is still alive and kicking; deliveries to start in May: Report &ndash; Tech


----------



## Tomal (Jun 3, 2016)

Is it really possible to get a smart phone only for Rs. 251?


----------



## lywyre (Jun 3, 2016)

Tomal said:


> Is it really possible to get a smart phone only for Rs. 251?



Maybe on eBay/OLX/Quiker ! 

Seriously, I don't think so. June is here and there is still none who have claimed he/she got the phone. 
Even if one does get, it would be a cheap Chinese handset delivered at a heavy loss and it would be sent by the Company just to keep the promoters out of jail.

There are lot of regulations regarding the materials used in electronics (conflict free minerals/ metals/ materials, SAR value etc). 
Then there is the process of sourcing all the components, then assembly, testing, packing and the distribution. Lets not forget marketing and the margin on each device.
Now, it is only common sense to conclude the obvious.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2016)

Recently there's tide of such con phone manufacturers like Docoss x1 @ 888 or the even cheaper Namotel @ Rs. 99. Now as per reviews and videos I think some will get only the Docoss X1.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2016)

*Update :*
Freedom 251 deliveries to begin June 28: Ringing Bells - Times of Indi


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2016)

Yeah, sure they specified a date but did not mention the year


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2016)

Freedom 251: 2 lakh units to be shipped via state-wise lucky draw between 30 June to 5 July &ndash; Tech


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ringing Bells defers Freedom 251 delivery date to July

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2016)

they want to discuss this with PM...donno why


----------



## ajay jangid (Jun 30, 2016)

The conveyance of the world's least expensive smartphone, Freedom 251, got deferred by a week. Prior the telephone should go on special from 30th June, now the conveyance will at long last start from July 6. According to the Founder and CEO Mohit Goel, Ringing Bells, they are attempting to meet Prime Minister Narendra Modi for picking up his backing under the Make In India activity. The organization is prepared with about 2 lakh units.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2016)

World's Cheapest Smartphone - Freedom 251 Is Finally Here, And It Is Better Than You Expected


----------



## icebags (Jul 1, 2016)

they practically have no other choice, but the ship the fone at least to a reasonable quantity. either deliver it, or face jail sentence. :silly_NF:


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 8, 2016)

they just need a donation of 50,000 crore rupees from government. 

Freedom 251 Delivery to Begin Friday, First Phase to Include 5,000 Units | NDTV Gadgets360.com


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2016)

Freedom 251 first look: Misleading specs on the box; but at Rs 251, you won't get a better phone &ndash; Tech


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Freedom 251 first look: Misleading specs on the box; but at Rs 251, you won't get a better phone &ndash; Tech



Finally. I really hated the Indian flag sticker on the original mobile.


----------



## icebags (Aug 4, 2016)

Flash said:


> Finally. I really hated the Indian flag sticker on the original mobile.



yes, just like u dye the chinese with hena & pull their nose and cheekbone out, to make an appearance. :dizzy_NF:


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Freedom 251 first look: Misleading specs on the box; but at Rs 251, you won't get a better phone – Tech



I would not be if the founder of 251 starts / or joins a political party


----------



## swatkat (Aug 5, 2016)

This can be a good "burner" phone


----------



## lywyre (Aug 5, 2016)

swatkat said:


> This can be a good "burner" phone



Only if you can get one.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2016)

Better to buy books worth Rs.251/- or eat in a restaurant/food hub/food court with that same amount,than wasting money for some cr@p...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2017)

*Update :* Ringing Bells director Mohit Goel who launched ‘Freedom 251’ gets bail - Tech2


----------

